# Seguimento - Dezembro de 2007



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Dez 2007 às 00:19)

Temp: 9.2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2007 às 00:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Novembro de 2007*

Em Olhão, começo Dezembro com 8.3ºC

Quero pedir um favor a todos os membros e aos visitantes lêem esta notícia no Correio da Manhã www.correiodamanha.pt/noticia.asp?id=262819&idCanal=10 e se acharem uma barbaridade o que está acontecer assinem esta petição: www.gopetition.com/online/15036/sign.html eu já assinei como podem ver na lista. Vá lá amigos assinem que eu agradeço


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2007 às 09:32)

Por aqui noite de crescente neblusidade e agora o céu encontra-se muito nublado.

Tive uma execelente mínima para começar Dezembro de 6.5ºC agora estou com 12.1ºC.

A pressão está nos 1021hpa o vento está a zeros.


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2007 às 09:42)

Ia ter uma boa minima porque as 19h ja registava 10,8ºC so que a temperatura ficou estancada durante a noite toda devida a neblusidade, por isso, registei minima de 10,4ºC e por agora tenho 13,6ºC e ta a chuviscar


----------



## Rog (1 Dez 2007 às 11:10)

Bom dia,
Começo Dezembro da melhor forma... com chuva
Desde as 0h 20,3mm

14,4ºC
98%HR
Aguaceiros


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2007 às 11:32)

Ja registei 14,2ºC mas quando começou  chover desci po's *13,6ºC*


----------



## MSantos (1 Dez 2007 às 12:00)

Manhã nebulosa aqui em na minha zona mas agora parece que está a ficar sol
Este mês vai haver alguma sondagem em relação à temperatura mínima mais baixa?


----------



## Minho (1 Dez 2007 às 12:35)

Melgaço

Algum chuvisco durante metade da manhã. Nuvens muito baixas ao ponto de chegarmos a ter nevoeiro.

Recolhi 4.6mm até agora.

Temp. Actual: 11ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Dez 2007 às 13:11)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui a mínima foi de 4.9ºC...

Céu nublado...


----------



## jose leça (1 Dez 2007 às 13:14)

Bom dia.
Chuva fraca mas persistente durante toda a manhã, com vento fraco.
Tive uma mínima de 9,6ºC, e agora sigo com 13ºC e 96% HR.


----------



## AnDré (1 Dez 2007 às 13:15)

Há uma hora que o céu está totalmente encoberto aqui a norte de Lisboa!
Talvez os chuviscos do norte cheguem aqui às hortas da capital!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Dez 2007 às 15:28)

Boa tarde! Aqui pela Lagoa, ilha de SÃO Miguel, o mês de Dezembro começou com sol e nuvens e alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos que nem deram para molhar a estrada.

Tmin - 13,1ºC  Tmax 21,6ºC

Actual - 20,6ºC  e 78% Hr - Céu pouco nublado neste momento


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2007 às 16:42)

Boas tardes, malta!!!

Depois da chuva que durou a tarde toda, agora reina o nevoeiro em que tive de maxima *15,0ºC* e por agora registo *14,1ºC*


----------



## Fil (1 Dez 2007 às 16:55)

Boas. Por aqui manhã nublada e com sensação de bastante frio, mas a partir do inicio da tarde o céu começou a limpar e agora já se encontra com poucas nuvens. Como tem sido habitual, o GFS previu alguma chuva (5 a 10 mm), mas só cairam umas gotas... A máxima foi de 10,1ºC. Neste momento 9,1ºC, 72% e 1023 hPa.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2007 às 17:06)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temperatura mínima = 6 ºC; Temperatura actual = 12,5 ºC; Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens baixas.

*Factos curiosos: às 00h00 todas as estações do I.M. do interior do Alentejo marcavam temperaturas inferiores a 5 ºC, com algumas a marcarem mesmo temperaturas inferiores 2 ºC (Alvalade). Só que o meu TRONIC aqui no Alandroal marcava 9 ºC. Estou mesmo a precisar de trocar o meu termómetro por um do I.M.*


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2007 às 17:33)

Por aqui tarde de muita nuvem e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 17.8ºC e agora estou com 14.2ºC.

A pressão está nos 1021hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Mago (1 Dez 2007 às 18:14)

Ola
Por aqui um nevoeiro que elevou a humidade para 95%
Não se registou chuva, temperatura actual em 8ºC
1021hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Dez 2007 às 19:19)

Agora aqui céu muito nublado, vento fraco.

19,1ºC e 78% Hr


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (1 Dez 2007 às 19:26)

Boas

hoje o dia teve sempre nublado

tive maxima de *15.1ºC*

e minima de *9.0ºC*

neste momento sigo com *13.5ºC* mas ja tive menos, agora encontra.se a chuviscar e algum nevoeiro


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Dez 2007 às 19:37)

Eis que sem contar, está a chover! 

Temp: 14.4ºC


----------



## lsalvador (1 Dez 2007 às 20:00)

Por aqui fixou-se nos 14.5 ja a algum tempo, o vento parou. Vamos ver o que vai dar.


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2007 às 20:06)

Por aqui, o ceu encontra-se nublado mas sem chover e facilita tambem a descida da temperatura que encontra-se nos *11,1ºC*


----------



## Rog (1 Dez 2007 às 21:10)

Boas,
Por aqui apesar da subida regular da pressão atmosférica desde os 1020 às 0h para os actuais 1024hpa, os aguaceiros parecem não querer dar tréguas...
desde as 0h tou com uma acumulação de 38,6mm
A humidade não desceu dos 94%HR
Por agora 14,7ºC
Aguaceiros
97%HR


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2007 às 21:12)

Boa noite a todos !


_Extremos de hoje:_

*5,6 ºC* / *15,4 ºC*


Neste momento, estão *12,0 ºC *e o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2007 às 22:49)

Boas noites!!!

A minha minima ainda nao foi registada pois tou a ter minima consecutivamente, ate ao momento *9,6ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2007 às 23:25)

Boas pessoal, aqui  pelos Algarves, Dezembro começou com sol e a partir do meio-dia veio as nuvens altas.

Temperatura Máxima: 18.3ºC
Temperatura mínima: 7.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 11.7ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Dez 2007 às 23:36)

Agora por aqui na Lagoa, noite algo estrelada.
 Neste momento os termómetros marcam 15,4ºC


----------



## Fil (1 Dez 2007 às 23:47)

Por cá formou-se nevoeiro há umas horas atrás, a humidade está nos 100% mas a minha estação ainda indica 97%. A temperatura actual em minha casa é de 3,2ºC, mas nas zonas baixas é de 0ºC ou abaixo disso.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Dez 2007 às 00:17)

Agora aqui 15ºC E 79% Hr


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Dez 2007 às 04:57)

Boas! Acabo de chegar na night Lisboeta! Quando saí daqui chovia, deu para encharcar a zona, em Lx penso que nem choveu! Agora está algum nevoeiro e está tudo molhado...

Temp: 9.3ºC
Humidade: 56%
Pressão: 1025 Hpa...

Bou xonar!

Boas Noites!


----------



## HotSpot (2 Dez 2007 às 10:11)

Noite muito humida. O pluviometro recolheu 0,2mm de humidade

Minima de *4,7ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2007 às 10:15)

Por aqui noite de alguma nuvens e muita humidade agora o céu encontra-se limpo.

Tive uma mínima de 8.6ºC agora estou com 12.5ºC.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Dez 2007 às 12:40)

Boa tarde a todos !
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *7,0 ºC*.
A manhã foi de nevoeiro e ainda há algum.
Neste momento, estão *10,7 ºC* e céu limpo.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (2 Dez 2007 às 12:45)

Boas

A minima por estes lados foi de *9.9ºC*

por agora sigo com vento fraco, ceu limpo e *14.8ºC*


----------



## Mago (2 Dez 2007 às 14:21)

Boas
Sigo com 8,7ºC
88% h.r
1026hpa
Céu nublado


----------



## Minho (2 Dez 2007 às 14:49)

Melgaço
Graças ao céu nublado a temperatura está a subir a muito custo. Neste momento estão 7.6ºC.

A mínima de 2.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (2 Dez 2007 às 15:10)

ESTREMOZ: Agora estão 10,4 ºC e 1026 hPa. Nevoeiro com visibilidade máxima de 400 metros.

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 5,8 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima = 13,4 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Brigantia (2 Dez 2007 às 16:41)

Hoje mínima de 3,1ºC, máxima de 8,9ºC e neste momento 7,6ºC.

Este fim-de-semana foi dedicado a tratar da lenha...venha daí esse Inverno que lenha já não falta em casa


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2007 às 17:59)

Muito nevoeiro e ceu muito nublado ameçando chuva ,
Temp minima: 6,8ºC
Temp maxima: 14,1ºC
Temp actual: 13,5ºC


----------



## Skizzo (2 Dez 2007 às 18:24)

Max: 15,7ºC
Min: 8,0ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Dez 2007 às 19:23)

Boas, por aqui, dia de sol mas com algumas nuvens ao final da tarde.

Temperatura Máxima: 18.2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 7.9ºC
Temperatura actual: 13.4ºC


----------



## Dan (2 Dez 2007 às 19:25)

Céu nublado e 7,1ºC. 

O vento que se faz sentir não têm deixado a temperatura descer. 

Extremos de hoje: 2,2ºC / 8,0ºC


----------



## Rog (2 Dez 2007 às 19:55)

Boas,
Por aqui depois de uma manhã algo atribulada com a derrocada que caiu aqui no Norte da ilha, a tarde foi de céu pouco nublado.
Por agora 14,2ºC
91%HR
1025hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2007 às 21:59)

Por aqui tarde de céu pouco nublado e agora encontra-se limpo.

Tive uma máxima de 16.0ºC agora estou com 8.7ºC.

A pressão está nos 1027hpa  o vento está fraco.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Dez 2007 às 22:29)

Boa noite! Por aqui dia de céu nublado com boas abertas. Neste momento encontra-se muito nublado.

Valores de Hj: Tmin 13,8ºC  Tmax 22ºC

Actual 18ºC e 76% Hr


----------



## Fil (2 Dez 2007 às 22:57)

Boas. Hoje tive uma máxima de 7,6ºC e uma mínima de 2,6ºC. 

Muito vento por cá, que tem mantido a temperatura muito estável. Desde que se registou a máxima às 13:11, a temperatura tem andado num sobe e desce ligeiro e só desce até agora até aos 6,8ºC, que é a temperatura actual. O vento é de NW com rajadas na ordem dos 30 km/h. Humidade em 79% e pressão em 1026 hPa.


----------



## Rog (2 Dez 2007 às 23:40)

Por aqui céu nublado, 13,8ºC
86%HR
1024hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Dez 2007 às 00:06)

Agora aqui, céu muito nublado e algum vento de sul. Neste momento 18,4ºC.

Por curiosidade informo que acabou à poucos minutos um programa no canal National Geografic em que alguns cientistas preveem uma nova idade do gelo que poderá acontecer durante os proximos 100 anos


----------



## Mago (3 Dez 2007 às 00:32)

Boa Noite
por aqui segue a noite com 6,4ºC e 85%h.r
1027 hpa
céu limpo


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2007 às 00:50)

Ceu muito nublado, e *12,8ºC*


----------



## Kraliv (3 Dez 2007 às 10:49)

Boas,



Manhã fresca, *3,7ºC * com ligeira neblina e viam-se alguns locais com nevoeiro, ao longe.

Registo às 09.00:

Temp. 11,1ºC
Humid. 69%
Pressão 1027hPa
Vento 2,8km/h NNW


----------



## HotSpot (3 Dez 2007 às 10:55)

Mínima de *6,3ºC*

E a temperatura subiu muito depressa ate aparecerem as nuvens que estão agora.

Vem aí mais um verão em pleno Outono.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Dez 2007 às 10:56)

ESTREMOZ: Céu pouco nublado, com 12,5 ºC e 1028 hPa. Temperatura mínima de 5,4 ºC (06h57).

*Hoje a geada sobre a vegetação era bem visível às primeiras horas da manhã, sobretudo nos locais abrigados mais deprimidos. Foi uma noite muito fria e sem vento.*


----------



## mocha (3 Dez 2007 às 11:07)

bom dia a todos, por aqui o ceu encontra se muito nublado, neste momento 16ºC.


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2007 às 12:02)

Ceu muito nublado tambem na margem norte do Tejo. Era bom que chovesse qualquer coisa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2007 às 13:32)

Boa tarde a todos !
O céu está muito nublado e o vento está fraco.
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *8,7 ºC*.
Neste momento, registam-se *18,8 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2007 às 13:46)

Já chuvisca por aqui.
A temperatura é de *17,1 ºC*.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Dez 2007 às 13:56)

Boa tarde a todos! Dia ameno e humido aqui na Lagoa e seu concelho. Com o céu aos poucos a tornar-se encoberto. Neste momento muito nublado, já caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã. O vento de sul tem-se vindo a intensificar

Tmin foi de 18,1ºC


----------



## squidward (3 Dez 2007 às 13:59)

parece que o tempo está a mudar de feições de novo

céu encoberto por aqui. 13ºc


----------



## Dan (3 Dez 2007 às 14:02)

Do ponto de vista meteorológico, um dia sem qualquer interesse. Céu nublado, mas sem precipitação, a que se junta um valor elevado de temperatura.

13,5ºC por agora e 6,8ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## CMSAFF (3 Dez 2007 às 14:04)

Caiem uns meros chuviscos fracos..............


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2007 às 14:24)

Está a chuviscar já à alguns minutos em Linda-a-Velha. É estranho mas não aparece nada no radar do IM às 13h, ora vejam:http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


----------



## Gerofil (3 Dez 2007 às 14:30)

AÇORES: Aproximação e passagem de superfície frontal muito activa.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Dez 2007 às 14:37)

Pela Vila de Sintra, esta a chover há algumas horas... Chuva miudinha, mas ja está tudo molhado... Nevoeiro em muitos locais sobretudo na serra...

Temp: 17.7ºC
Humidade: 55%
Pressão: 1025 hpa...


----------



## mocha (3 Dez 2007 às 14:52)

por aqui o ceu ta completamente coberto de nuvens, mas ainda não caiu uma pinga, 18ºC


----------



## squidward (3 Dez 2007 às 15:03)

ha pouco chuviscou, mas ja parou


----------



## RMira (3 Dez 2007 às 15:09)

Boa tarde,

Aqui por Vila Franca está frio, céu muito nublado, ameaça chuva...resumindo o tempo está mais ou menos como eu que estou com um febrão e dores de barriga enormes


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Dez 2007 às 15:18)

O sol espreita neste momento... As beiradas ainda pingam!

Temp:16.3ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2007 às 15:25)

Aqui também já há um bom bocado que cai um moinheiro irritante, mas ainda assim pouco significativo. Só capaz de molhar a estrada...


----------



## Kraliv (3 Dez 2007 às 15:31)

Por aqui, céu com alguns "farrapos" e temperatura agradável,16,2ºC.

Vento 4,3km/h NW


----------



## lsalvador (3 Dez 2007 às 17:06)

Oi por aqui estão 16.2ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Dez 2007 às 18:41)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 5,4 ºC (06h57); Temperatura máxima - 15,3 ºC (14h49); Temperatura actual - 12,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1026 hPa.

*Manhã fresca com geada.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 3); Temperatura máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2007 às 19:37)

Por aqui passou-se mais uma dia de céu em geral muito nublado ainda cairam uns chuviscos mas nada de muito molhado  agora o céu encontra-se pouco nublado.

Tive uma mínima de 7.3ºC e máxima de 16.9ºC agora estou com 13.3ºC.

A pressão está nos insuportáveis 1024hpa  o vento está fraco.


----------



## Rog (3 Dez 2007 às 21:18)

Boas, 
por aqui 14,2ºC
86%HR
1023hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Dez 2007 às 21:20)

Boa noite! Por aqui neste momento, noite bastante ventosa com céu muito nublado mas ainda nao chove.
 Neste momento estão 19,1ºC e 80% Hr.

Valores de Hj: Tmin 18ºC  Tmax 22,1ºC


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2007 às 22:04)

temp actual: *11,5ºC*, com nevoeiro e muito orvalho que ja tinha o sensor molhado


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2007 às 23:20)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado e dia calmo sem nada a registar.

Temperatura Máxima: 19.4ºC
Temperatura mínima: 7.6ºC
Temperatura actual: 11.0ºC


----------



## João Esteves (3 Dez 2007 às 23:58)

Boa noite!

Sigo com (23h55):

12,8ºC  /  83% - Portela
6,5ºC  /  97% - Nisa


----------



## João Soares (4 Dez 2007 às 00:38)

Boa noite!!!

Temp:*9,9ºC* e nevoeiro


----------



## dunio9 (4 Dez 2007 às 02:53)

Gerofil disse:


> AÇORES: Aproximação e passagem de superfície frontal muito activa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




exacto, neste momento ja sopram ventos a 50 km/h, com rajadas muito superiores aqui na Ilha Terceira.


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2007 às 09:10)

Bom dia!

Nevoeiro e 2,9ºC

Mínima de 1,2ºC


----------



## Kraliv (4 Dez 2007 às 09:56)

Boas,

Nevoeiro forte mas com temperatura mínima mais alta do que ontem.

Temperatura mínima registada hoje, 5,1ºC. (3,7ºC ontem)


Registo às 09.00h:

Temp. 6,5ºC
Humid. 95%
Pressão 1026hPa
Vento 16,2 E




Logo mais vai fazer um   lá para Leste


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Dez 2007 às 10:27)

Bom dia! Aqui por São Miguel mais concretamente na Lagoa e seu concelho, céu encoberto com chuva e vento forte. Durante a noite o vento suprou com muita intensidade de sul desde as 7h30 locais aos poucos tem vindo a diminuir, no entanto o chuva intensificou-se entre as 7h30 e as 8h30.

Quanto a temperaturas às 7h30 registava 20,2ºC e às 8h27 19,1ºC  que era nesse momento a minima.


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2007 às 11:15)

4,6ºC  e continua o nevoeiro.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (4 Dez 2007 às 11:21)

Boas.
Manhã de nevoeiro aqui pelo baixo alentejo...
Sigo com 10,5ºC e 92% humidade.


----------



## Santos (4 Dez 2007 às 11:52)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o céu está limpo, muito sol.
A temperatura mínima foi de 8.2ºC, neste momento estão 13.6ºC e uma pressão de 1025 Hpa


----------



## HotSpot (4 Dez 2007 às 11:59)

Continua o Nevoeiro muito forte na Margem Sul.

Neste momento:

Moita - 9,3
Alhos-Vedros - 9,6
Almada - 9,8

Ainda nenhuma passou dos 10ºC

A minha mínima hoje foi de *5,6ºC*


----------



## fsl (4 Dez 2007 às 12:20)

Em Oeiras o nevoeiro levantou cerca das 10:30 , agora ceu limpo com 14,5º de TEMP


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Dez 2007 às 12:37)

Por aqui céu quase limpo!

Pressão: 1025 hpa (malditoAA Odeio-te)

Que saudade da neve e do sincelo!

Estamos a ser invadidos pelo clima semi desertico!


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2007 às 12:51)

6,2ºC e o sol tenta aparecer.


----------



## Mago (4 Dez 2007 às 14:25)

9,7ºC , céu limpo
79%
1027hpa


----------



## T-Storm (4 Dez 2007 às 14:27)

Aqui por Lisboa esteve nevoeiro ate cerca das 10,30 - 11, apareceu um pouco de sol e voltou a tapar logo depois...a temperatura deve andar perto dos 10ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Dez 2007 às 15:08)

*Mínimas 04/DEZ (Lisboa):*

Moita 5,6
Montijo 6,8
Alhos-Vedros 7,1
Portela Sacavem 7,6
LX-Gago 7,8
Queluz 8,3
Amadora 8,7
Almada 8,8
Oeiras 9,1
Sintra/Granja 9,6
LX-Geofisico 9,9

Moscavide N/D


----------



## Kraliv (4 Dez 2007 às 15:15)

Boas,


Acho que vou ter uma Temperatura máx. de 12.0ºC 


Registo às 15.00:

Temp. 11,6ºC
Humid. 82%
Pressão 1025hPa
Vento 9 km/h E


----------



## HotSpot (4 Dez 2007 às 15:27)

Aqui na Margem Sul é que o nevoeiro não desarma.

Máxima de *10,7ºC* para já, a 2ª mais baixa do ano.

O dia tem sido todo assim:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Dez 2007 às 15:43)

Por aqui já agora já brilha o sol, depois de uma manhã de chuva e vento.

Neste momento céu muito nublado com abertas e ainda algum vento, mas tudo mais calmo


----------



## Gerofil (4 Dez 2007 às 15:58)

Link: IMAGEM DE SATÉLITE ÀS 13h48

Algumas temperaturas às 14h00
* * *
Leiria: 23,2 ºC
Alcobaça: 19,5 ºC
Alvega: 18,9 ºC
Portalegre: 18,8 ºC
Ponte de Lima: 18,6 ºC
Alcoutim (Mart. Longo): 18,4 ºC
Nelas: 18,3 ºC
Cabeceiras de Basto: 18,1 ºC
* * *
Lisboa (G. Coutinho): 9,8 ºC
Barreiro (Lavradio): 9,8 ºC
Elvas: 8,8 ºC
Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo (Vila Torpim): 8,2 ºC
Mogadouro: 8,0 ºC
Moncorvo: 7,4 ºC
Bragança: 7,1 ºC
Macedo de Cavaleiros (Bagueixe): 6,8 ºC
* * *
Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2007 às 16:05)

Por aqui o nevoeiro dissipou-se totalmente pelas 14:30.

Neste momento céu limpo e 8,2ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Dez 2007 às 16:35)

Por aqui:

Nevoeiro cerrado... 
Temp: 16.6ºC
Humidade: 48%
Pressão: 1024 hpa


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2007 às 16:37)

O sol acabou de desaparecer no horizonte.

Céu limpo e 7,9ºC. 

Extremos do dia: 1,2ºC / 8,3ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Dez 2007 às 16:38)

Gerofil disse:


> Link: IMAGEM DE SATÉLITE ÀS 13h48
> 
> Algumas temperaturas às 14h00
> * * *
> ...



Bolas!

Leiria tá com uma máxima brutal para Dezembro! E nas restantes zonas não subiu graças ao nevoeiro! Não sei onde isto vai parar...

A sério amigos! Axim não há condições!

Nem chuva, nem frio, nem gelo, nem neve! AA REINA SEM FIM!!!


----------



## Gerofil (4 Dez 2007 às 16:49)

Dan disse:


> O sol acabou de desaparecer no horizonte.
> 
> Céu limpo e 7,9ºC.
> 
> Extremos do dia: 1,2ºC / 8,3ºC



Aqui ainda resta quase meia hora de Sol (menor *LATITUDE*). Dia de céu limpo, sem nevoeiro durante o dia e com uma temperatura muito agradável (perto de 16 ºC).


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2007 às 17:02)

Gerofil disse:


> Aqui ainda resta quase meia hora de Sol (menor *LATITUDE*). Dia de céu limpo, sem nevoeiro durante o dia e com uma temperatura muito agradável (perto de 16 ºC).



Sim, e uns relevos a Oeste ainda tiram mais alguns minutos.


----------



## Zoelae (4 Dez 2007 às 18:33)

O nevoeiro persistente não é mto frequente aqui na região de Lisboa.
Estou a gostar deste tempo, temperaturas baixas...


----------



## João Soares (4 Dez 2007 às 18:42)

Por aqui manha e tarde com ceu nublado mas a pouco o um nevoeiro cerrado que nao se  ve um palmo a frente do nariz... o nevoeiro aqui e frequente mas nao tao cerrado como hoje


----------



## Gerofil (4 Dez 2007 às 18:58)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 8,2 C (07h48); Temperatura máxima - 15,9 ºC (11h37); Temperatura actual - 11,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1027 hPa.

*Dia "morno" com céu limpo durante o dia.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 3); Temperatura máxima = 15,9 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## jose leça (4 Dez 2007 às 19:32)

Mais uma noite de neblina.
Sigo com 9,7ºC e 98% HR


----------



## jose leça (4 Dez 2007 às 19:35)

Em Donets'k estavam 0ºC às 21h00 locais. mas o wind chill era de -6ºC


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2007 às 19:37)

3,9ºC e voltou o nevoeiro.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2007 às 19:46)

Por aqui dia marcado por muita humidade no ar e mesmo bastante nevoeiro  e agora está de volta 

Tive uma mínima de 7.6ºC e máxima de 13.3ºC agora estou com 12.0ºC.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa o vento está fraco.

Aqui ficam umas fotos desta manhã...









Resumindo foi um dia quase com clima Europeu


----------



## hurricane (4 Dez 2007 às 19:47)

Ya! Aqui por Leiria teve mesmo muito bom tempo. Muito calor para esta altura do ano...


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2007 às 21:10)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e nada de nevoeiro, nem sei o que é nevoeiro aqui em Olhão é raro fazer 

Temperatura Máxima: 19.2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 7.5ºC
Temperatura actual: 12.3ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Dez 2007 às 21:32)

Boa noite! Por aqui céu nublado com abertas e algumas estrelas do céu neste momento registo 15,6ºC que também é a minima do dia. A máxima foi atingida ás 7h35 da manhã e foi de 20,2ºC. Registei ainda 15 mm de precipitação desde as 0h de hoje até agora.


----------



## Rog (4 Dez 2007 às 21:47)

Boas, por aqui 12,8ºC
tive hoje a temp. mais baixa desde Março: 10,9ºC
ceu pouco nublado
78%HR
1024hpa


----------



## Kraliv (4 Dez 2007 às 22:14)

Boas,


Noite fresca, mas curiosamente a temperatura subiu desde a 19.00h 


19.00h: Temp. 5,8ºC

22.00h: Temp. 7,6ºC

Não tenho ainda nevoeiro por aqui.




Lá para Leste...também subiu  a temperatura 
Assim o lagartos já não chateiam


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Dez 2007 às 22:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui dia marcado por muita humidade no ar e mesmo bastante nevoeiro  e agora está de volta
> 
> Tive uma mínima de 7.6ºC e máxima de 13.3ºC agora estou com 12.0ºC.
> 
> ...



Dispenso bem este clima Europeu...
Quero é o clima mediterranico de antigamente!

Temp: 13.8ºC
Humidade: 57%
Pressão: 1026 hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Dez 2007 às 22:22)

A temperatura aqui continua a baixar. Agora nova minima de 15ºC e 81% Hr


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (4 Dez 2007 às 22:35)

Boas!

Dados de hoje:

Maxima: *15.4ºC*
Minima: *9.5ºC*

Aqui fica uma foto tambem do nevoeiro de hoje (que se estendeu durante quase todo o dia)


----------



## Gerofil (4 Dez 2007 às 23:40)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas, Noite fresca, mas curiosamente a temperatura subiu desde a 19.00h
> 19.00h: Temp. 5,8ºC
> 22.00h: Temp. 7,6ºC
> Não tenho ainda nevoeiro por aqui.




Com o cair da noite, provavelmente dissipou-se uma inversão térmica na camada inferior da atmosfera que persistiu enquanto ocorreu radiação diurna proveniente do Sol (mais rápido aquecimento da atmosfera em camadas de altitudes superiores aquelas que se encontram em contacto com o solo). Em situações anticiclónicas, com ausência de vento e existindo alguma humidade, favorecem o aparecimento de nevoeiros (camada de ar fria “encurralada” por uma camada de ar quente que se encontra por cima).

Estarei correcto ?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Dez 2007 às 08:45)

Bom dia a todos !
Por cá, está uma manhã de nevoeiro intenso.
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *8,9 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *9,4 ºC*.


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2007 às 08:46)

Bom dia!

Nevoeiro e 2,9ºC

Mínima de 2,0ºC


----------



## mocha (5 Dez 2007 às 09:24)

bom dia, tal como ontem o dia amanheceu com nevoeiro, sigo com 10ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2007 às 09:50)

Por qui noite de céu com algumas nuvens e tambem nevoeiro neste momento ele está bastante cerrado 









Tive uma mínima de 9.2ºC agora estou com 11.1ºC e 85% de humidade a pressão está nos 1028hpa.


----------



## Kraliv (5 Dez 2007 às 09:55)

Boas,

Mais uma manhã cinzentinha e húmida com a temperatura mínima a chegar aos *2,2ºC* 


Registos às 09.00h:

Temp. 4,4ºC
Humid. 95%
Pressão 1029hPa
Vento 1.0km/h W





Ninguém pára ó Benfica...ninguém pár...


----------



## AnDré (5 Dez 2007 às 10:03)

Bom dia!

Nevoeiro outra vez... hoje bem mais humido e mais cerrado que ontem. Está tudo completamente enchacado... Até o alcatão está todo molhado. O nevoeiro deve ter trazido alguns chuviscos que devem ter durando parte da noite.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Dez 2007 às 11:20)

Aqui continua o nevoeiro persistente há mais de 24 horas.... Neste periodo de tempo a temperatura ainda não saiu das casas dos 9 e 10ºC.

Com tanto nevoeiro já levo 0,6mm de precipitação este mês e ainda não choveu


----------



## Mago (5 Dez 2007 às 11:33)

Bom dia
10,2ºC
1030hpa
céu pouco nublado alternando com algum nevoeiro


----------



## HotSpot (5 Dez 2007 às 11:38)

*Mínimas 05/DEZ (Lisboa):*

Sintra/Granja 8,8
Moscavide 8,9
Montijo 9,0
LX-Gago 9,1
Moita 9,1
Portela Sacavem 9,4
Alhos-Vedros 9,5
LX-Geofisico 9,7
Amadora 9,8
Almada 10,4
Oeiras 10,5
Queluz 10,8

Minimas para já, porque provavelmente algumas ainda vão descer...


----------



## Vince (5 Dez 2007 às 13:32)

Esta manhã acordei com a sirene de Nevoeiro da Barra do Tejo.

*MODIS Terra 11:30*




http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/...fl1_143.A2007339113001-2007339113500.250m.jpg


----------



## Fil (5 Dez 2007 às 13:39)

Boas. Por aqui também nevoeiro, mas agora não tão denso. O meu pluviómetro já registou 0,3 mm graças a este tempo húmido 





A temperatura actual é de 5,7ºC, com mínima de 2,3ºC. Os extremos de ontem foram 2,0ºC / 8,2ºC com nevoeiro quase todo o dia.

Às 12h, Lisboa com 10,3ºC e Penhas Douradas com 10,5ºC...


----------



## BARROS (5 Dez 2007 às 14:23)

Aqui em São Paulo os nevoeiros também são muito comuns no inverno, eles ocorrem devido à baixa temperatura da superfície na manhã, que condensa o vapor d'água provocando essa neblina toda... mas logo pelo meio da manhã, o sol dissipa a neblina. O dia mais frio com nevoeiro q me lembro esse ano aqui foi em 4 de junho, com mínima de 6,6°! 

Dezembro começou seco nos seus 4 primeiros dias, mas agora à meio-dia, horário do Brasil( 2 ou 3 horas no horário de Portugal), caiu um baita aguaceiro... qu já dura uns 20 minutos e já acumula 10mm em algumas localidades. A média para o mês é de 200mm...

*E aí, ja caiu o primeiro floco de neve?​**AQUI: 23° COM CHUVA​*


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2007 às 14:39)

BARROS disse:


> *E aí, ja caiu o primeiro floco de neve?​*



Sim, já tivemos alguma neve, mas apenas na Serra da Estrela.

Algumas fotos aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-na-serra-da-estrela-nov-2007-a-1531.html


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2007 às 14:52)

O nevoeiro subiu um pouco e agora temos chuva fraca e 7,0ºC.


----------



## Mago (5 Dez 2007 às 15:04)

12,4ºC e céu nublado
1028hpa
78% h.r

Dan já tiveste -8ºC desde Outubro?


----------



## Gerofil (5 Dez 2007 às 15:30)

Viana do Castelo: 7,5 mm de precipitação entre as 9h00 e as 13h00.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Dez 2007 às 18:03)

Boa tarde, por aqui dia de sol, com céu nublado com boas abertas. Hj pareceu uma tarde de verão.

Valores obtidos até agora

Tmin - 12,3ºC Tmax - 23ºC


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2007 às 18:32)

Nevoeiro e 6,7ºC.

Extremos do dia: 2,0ºC / 7,2ºC (máxima mais baixa do Inverno até ao momento)


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2007 às 18:37)

Mago disse:


> 12,4ºC e céu nublado
> 1028hpa
> 78% h.r
> 
> Dan já tiveste -8ºC desde Outubro?



Foi naquele fim-de-semana em que se bateram recordes em várias localidades. Nesses dois dias, os valores mínimos foram mais baixos que durante todo o Inverno anterior.


----------



## Nuno (5 Dez 2007 às 18:41)

Dan disse:


> Foi naquele fim-de-semana em que se bateram recordes em várias localidades. Nesses dois dias, os valores mínimos foram mais baixos que durante todo o Inverno anterior.



Pois, demasiado estranho ! dá que pensar ! Sera um bom indicio para o Inverno que se aproxima !? Quem sabe, só o tempo dira


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (5 Dez 2007 às 18:50)

Boas!

Dados de hoje:

Maxima: *15.1ºC*
Minima: *10.1ºC*

A manhã de hoje:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Dez 2007 às 18:54)

J.Crisóstomo disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Dados de hoje:
> 
> ...



Mas que novoeirada vai aí pelo continente"! Aqui por São Miguel hoje dominou o sol


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Dez 2007 às 19:03)

Fil disse:


> Boas. Por aqui também nevoeiro, mas agora não tão denso. O meu pluviómetro já registou 0,3 mm graças a este tempo húmido
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E Sincelo? Nada?


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2007 às 19:13)

Por aqui o nevoeiro está a desaparecer e a temperatura também está a subir. Neste momento registo 7,4ºC, o máximo do dia até ao momento, mas a temperatura ainda deve continuar a subir.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2007 às 19:15)

Por aqui mais uma dia nevoeiro  e céu limpo agora os papeis já estão praticamente invertidos sendo que o céu está nublado e já á pouco nevoeiro.

Tive uma máxima de 15.0ºC agora estou com 11.7ºC.

A pressão está nos 1029hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Dez 2007 às 19:28)

E o Nevoeiro por cá não se vai. E vão 48 horas.

A humidade ainda não desceu dos 92% desde ontem 

E se ontem foi a 2ª maxima mais baixa do ano, hoje vai ser a 3ª com 12,3ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2007 às 19:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e nada de nevoeiro, nem sei o que é nevoeiro aqui em Olhão é raro fazer
> 
> Temperatura Máxima: 19.2ºC
> Temperatura mínima: 7.5ºC
> Temperatura actual: 12.3ºC



Pronto o dia foi igual ao de ontem, depois de ir à praia de Faro esta tarde e ver duas ninas em bikini a darem um mergulho, era sinal que a água estava quentinha, mas uma coisa a ondulação era mínima praticamente mar chão, muito melhor que no Verão


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2007 às 19:50)

O nevoeiro voltou e a temperatura baixou. 6,5ºC por agora.


----------



## squidward (5 Dez 2007 às 20:09)

Aqui o dia foi praticamente todo só com nevoeiro. Agora até está mais cerrado ainda


----------



## Gerofil (5 Dez 2007 às 20:39)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 6,8 C (07h42); Temperatura máxima = 14,7 ºC (12h19); Temperatura actual = 10,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1031 hPa.

*Acentuado reforço das condições anticiclónicas durante o dia de hoje (o Anticiclone dos Açores estende-se agora desde os Açores até abranger toda a Península Ibérica) = mais nevoeiro, mais nevoeiro, mais nevoeiro ... Pelo norte da Península vão circulando os extremos de superfícies frontais associadas a depressões que circulam a maiores latitudes, provocando aumentos temporários de nebulosidade e alguma precipitação.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 3); Temperatura máxima = 15,9 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Dez 2007 às 21:15)

Céu limpo! Sem vento!

Temp: 13.1ºC
Humidade: 53%
Pressão: 1030 hpa (sinto o peso no meus ombros)...

Impressionante esta situação! Onde anda o Jet?


----------



## Vince (5 Dez 2007 às 21:28)

Aqui mesmo ao pé do Tejo também foi todo o dia com nevoeiro.


----------



## Rog (5 Dez 2007 às 21:38)

Boas, 
Por aqui ceu limpo, 
13,5ºC
79%HR
1031hpa

O dia foi de sol com a max a chegar aos 21ºC e minima de 10,6ºC


----------



## Nuno (5 Dez 2007 às 22:34)

Nevoeiro serradisimo por aqui, acreditem mesmo! Nao se vê nada já dura a 2 dias 48 horas impressionante. Visibilidade 5 m nada mais ! 10ºC.


----------



## jose leça (5 Dez 2007 às 23:00)

Boas noites. 
Dia de chuva "molha tolos"  A humidade oscilou entre os 78 e os 99%
15,3ºC de máxima e 8,4ºC de mínima


----------



## Relâmpago (5 Dez 2007 às 23:02)

Olá

Parece que o anticiclone não nos quer deixar. Isto está mau. As depressões cavadas que, normalmente nesta época, se situam à volta dos 45º N, estão acima dos 50º N. Receio uma das maiores secas...

As cristas anticiclónicas 'crescem como pipocas' de SW para NE no Atlântico às nossas latitudes. Não sei quando as depressões irão vencer esta barreira. Para os próximos dias não se espera precipitação significativa. Entretanto o nevoeiro continua, dando alguma (pouca) humidade ao solo.







A propósito, como esteve o tempo hoje de tarde no norte do País? Alguma chuva, penso.


----------



## João Esteves (5 Dez 2007 às 23:38)

Boas Noites!

Dois dias de intenso nevoeiro, sem praticamente levantar. Um fenómeno interessante, que mantém as máximas sempre muito baixas. A temperatura máxima em Lx não ultrapassou os 10ºC durante a tarde.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Dez 2007 às 23:41)

Noite calma por aqui! Com céu algo estrelado. 

Temperatura actual de 16,2ºC


----------



## Brigantia (5 Dez 2007 às 23:47)

Boas, tenho andado um pouco ausente devido ao trabalho mas o tempo também não convida muito...





Flaviense21 disse:


> E Sincelo? Nada?



Para termos sincelo teriamos de ter temperaturas bastante mais baixas...neste momento registo 7ºC.

PS: a partir da próxima semana já vou dar dados da nova estação (Oregon WMR100)  com a qual tenho andado a fazer alguns testes...


----------



## Vince (5 Dez 2007 às 23:48)

A propósito do nevoeiro, lembrei-me agora do desgraçado do Kadhafi, que pernoita na sua tenda instalada no Forte de São Julião da Barra, a apanhar com todo este nevoeiro fresquinho e respectivas sirenes de aviso às embarcações na barra do Tejo


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (5 Dez 2007 às 23:54)

Bem, sigo com *12.6ºC* (mas ja tive menos..)

hoje o dia (tal como nos ultimos dias) foi sempre com nevoeiro, ora com mais ora com menos...

aqui fica a foto do ceu neste momento





Ate amnha pessoal


----------



## Minho (6 Dez 2007 às 00:55)

Relâmpago disse:


> A propósito, como esteve o tempo hoje de tarde no norte do País? Alguma chuva, penso.




Sim algum chuvisco...
Em Melgaço deu para recolher a fartura de 1.3mm...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Dez 2007 às 01:03)

Mais do mesmo!

Céu limpo!

Temp: 14.5ºC

Como eu digo! Mais 2 anos luz e choverá algo por aqui!


----------



## Fil (6 Dez 2007 às 01:49)

Por cá nevoeiro bastante denso, a temperatura desce muito lentamente. Tenho neste momento 6,0ºC e pressão de 1034 hPa. A máxima foi de 7,8ºC.

Algumas máximas interessantes hoje:

Penhas Douradas: 10,9ºC
Lisboa/Gago Coutinho: 11,0ºC
Sintra/Granja: 18,2ºC


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2007 às 09:00)

Bom dia!

Nevoeiro alto e 3,7ºC

Mínima de 3,1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2007 às 10:42)

Bom dia a todos !
Neste momento, o nevoeiro desapareceu e o céu está limpo.
A temperatura está a descer e talvez isso se deva à descida dos valores da humidade e à dissipação do nevoeiro.
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *9,6 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *12,7 ºC*.


----------



## Vince (6 Dez 2007 às 12:42)

O nevoeiro também por aqui se dissipou, mas persiste nalgumas regiões do país.

*12:00*


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2007 às 12:54)

Por aqui o nevoeiro subiu e agora tenho a base do estrato de nuvens apenas a uns 50/100 metros.

5,5ºC por agora.


----------



## Fil (6 Dez 2007 às 13:33)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui o nevoeiro subiu e agora tenho a base do estrato de nuvens apenas a uns 50/100 metros.
> 
> 5,5ºC por agora.



Aqui está mesmo sobre a minha cabeça 

A temperatura tem vindo a subir e está neste momento nos 6,1ºC. A máxima até ao momento é de 6,6ºC às 00h. A mínima foi de 3,5ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Dez 2007 às 13:33)

Na camara de Manzaneda pode-se ver muito bem o nevoeiro encaixado no vales da provincia de Ourense! 

http://www.crtvg.es/camweb/index.asp?id=21&mn=OUR


----------



## Gerofil (6 Dez 2007 às 18:19)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 9,8 C (08h11); Temperatura máxima = 14,4 ºC (12h30); Temperatura actual = 10,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1031 hPa.

*Nevoeiro na parte da manhã; céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas no resto do dia. Com a subida moderada da temperatura mínima, hoje já não houve formação de geada nos locais abrigados.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 3); Temperatura máxima = 15,9 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2007 às 18:31)

Por aqui manteve-se o nevoeiro alto o dia todo. 

Por agora 6,0ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 3,1ºC / 6,2ºC (por enquanto é a máxima mais baixa deste Inverno)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Dez 2007 às 19:00)

Por aqui! Céu limpo o dia todo!

Temp: 11.7ºC...

Vou as compras ao Sintra Retail Park! Vou espreitar se há estações meteo lá para me oferecer!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2007 às 20:38)

Por aqui dia marcado por céu limpo e uma ligeira neblina e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 11.6ºC e máxima de 17.4ºC agora estou com 11.0ºC.

A pressão está nos 1030hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Dez 2007 às 21:01)

O nevoeiro esta a querer cerrar de novo por esta zona!

TemP: 11.9ºC
Pressão: 1031 hpa...


----------



## Rog (6 Dez 2007 às 22:09)

Boas,
Por aqui ceu entre o pouco e muito nublado durante o dia, aguaceiros fracos agora ao fim do dia.
16,8ºC
87%HR
1032hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2007 às 22:44)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo aumentando a nebulosidade por nuvens médias/altas e dia de calor  e a mínima estou a atingir agora.

Temperatura Máxima: 21.1ºC
Temperatura actual: 10.0ºC


----------



## Minho (6 Dez 2007 às 22:47)

Nada a salientar cá por Braga.
Máxima de 13,5ºC e muita humidade. As estradas e passeios em muitas zonas ainda não secaram dos chuviscos de ontem...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Dez 2007 às 23:46)

Por aqui...

Céu nublado!
Temp: 12.4ºC

*PS: Por favor votem na sondagem que estou a fazer no meu blog a respeito do serviço público da RTP em relação à meteo!
Os resultados não me estão a surpreender e quero enviá-los ao Sr Provedor, que parece insensível a esta questão! Vá lá!

Tudo por um boletim meteorologico de qualidade! Passem a palavra! *


----------



## Gerofil (7 Dez 2007 às 00:16)

ESTREMOZ: Nevoeiro quase cerrado por agora. A condensação é tanta que parece que chove quando passamos junto a alguma árvore.


----------



## Santos (7 Dez 2007 às 00:59)

Boa noite,

Noite com temperatura algo elevada por aqui em relação às noites anteriores, neste momento 10.6ºC, a pressão´encontra-se em 1029 Hpa.

Parece que finalmente as tendências dos modelos apontam para frio a médio/curto prazo, esperemos que tudo se cojugue para isso


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Dez 2007 às 01:59)

A temperatura pouco tem mexido nas últimas horas!
Despeço-me com 11.1ºC...
Boa Noite!


----------



## mocha (7 Dez 2007 às 09:55)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu pouco nublado, 14ºC
bom fim de semana a todos


----------



## Kraliv (7 Dez 2007 às 10:31)

Boas,


Céu limpo por estas bandas com temperatura mínima de 5,1ºC.



Registos às 09.00H:

Temp. 10,2ºC
Humid. 96%
Pressão 1029hPa
Vento 0,7 km/h W


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Dez 2007 às 11:12)

Bom dia a todos por aqui manhã de céu muito nublado com algum nevoeiro nas zonas altas. 

Valor minimo de 17,2ºC

Ontem registei os seguintes valores:

Tmin 15,2ºC / Tmax 21,7ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Dez 2007 às 16:30)

Por aqui, céu encoberto...

Temp: 17.3ºC (Nem parece Dezembro)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Dez 2007 às 16:45)

Comecou agora a chover fraco!


----------



## Gerofil (7 Dez 2007 às 16:47)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 7,4 C (07h13); Temperatura máxima = 14,9 ºC (14h50); Temperatura actual = 14,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1028 hPa.

*Nevoeiro quase cerrado durante a noite; céu pouco nublado (apenas nuvens altas) e sem nevoeiro durante o dia.*
*Ciclone de categoria 3 no sul do Pacífico.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 3); Temperatura máxima = 15,9 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (7 Dez 2007 às 17:09)

Boas!

Dados de Hoje:

Maxima:* 16.9ºC*
Minima: *12.2ºC*

Por agora o ceu ta totalmente coberto mas nada de chuva.. (por enquanto..)


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2007 às 17:30)

11,1ºC e algumas nuvens.

Extremos do dia: 3,9ºC /12,5ºC.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (7 Dez 2007 às 17:37)

Ja esta a choviscar


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Dez 2007 às 18:02)

Nevoeiro Cerrado!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2007 às 18:53)

Por aqui dia de céu pouco nublado e agora encontra-se muito nublado e estão a ocorrer chuviscos.

Tive uma mínima 10.8ºC e máxima de 17.7ºC agora estou com 15.0ºC.

A pressão está nos 1028hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## MSantos (7 Dez 2007 às 19:17)

Aqui esteve a chuviscar mas ja parou...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2007 às 19:25)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 19.9ºC
Temperatura mínima: 8.3ºC
Temperatura actual: 15.2ºC


----------



## Santos (7 Dez 2007 às 19:32)

Boa noite 

Por aqui tem vindo a chuviscar desde as 17.00h e ainda não parou.
Neste momento estão 13.9ºC e uma pressão de 1027 Hpa.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Dez 2007 às 19:34)

Quase marcou o Chaves!!! Boa sorte GD Chaves!!!

Por aqui chuva fraca!

Chaves, Chaves, Chaves!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Dez 2007 às 20:41)

O Chaves já perde!!!

Continua a chuva fraca... 
Temp: 15.2ºC


----------



## Brigantia (7 Dez 2007 às 20:51)

Boas, por Bragança 8,7ºC e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## jose leça (7 Dez 2007 às 22:02)

Boas Notes.
11ºC e muita humidade.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Dez 2007 às 22:04)

Boa Noite. Por cá céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e nada de chuva

Valores de Hj: Tmin 16,5ºC / Tmax 21,5ºC

Actual: 18,2ºC e 80% Hr


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Dez 2007 às 23:07)

De saída para a noite Lisboeta! Espero sinceramente que não chova, pois vou para o Bairro Alto!

Despeço-me com céu nublado...

Temp: 13ºC
Humidade: 62%
Pressão: 1029 hpa...

Bom fim de semana!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Dez 2007 às 23:37)

Agora por aqui 17,9ºC e muitas nuvens


----------



## Rog (7 Dez 2007 às 23:47)

boas,
Por aqui 14,4ºc
87%HR
1031hpa


----------



## Brigantia (8 Dez 2007 às 00:03)

Temperatura "amena" por Bragança, neste momento 6,8ºC


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (8 Dez 2007 às 00:07)

Boas noites,

eu sigo com *14.1ºC*... 

se as nuvens entretanto se dissiparem ainda se consegue uma minima mais frescote


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2007 às 00:48)

Boa noite a todos !
Neste momento, estão *11,9 ºC *e uma noite um pouco húmida.
O vento está geralmente fraco, mas de velocidade variável.


----------



## Skizzo (8 Dez 2007 às 01:52)

Max: 17,4ºC
Min: 9,2ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Dez 2007 às 04:01)

Chego a casa com céu nublado!
A pressão desceu ligeiramente, sigo com 1028 hpa...

Temp: 11ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2007 às 11:35)

Por aqui noite de céu muito nublado e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 9.7ºC agora estou com 15.0ºC.

A pressão está nos 1027hpa o vento está fraco.

Não tarda está ai a rebentar  depois da


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2007 às 12:20)

Céu nublado e 10,0ºC.

Mínima de 1,4ºC.


----------



## Rog (8 Dez 2007 às 12:42)

Por aqui ceu nublado com algumas abertas
16,9ºC
82%HR
1029hpa
0,2mm
min 13,1ºc


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2007 às 13:39)

9,9ºC e continua o céu nublado.

Nada de chuva, mas as nuvens até têm um aspecto interessante.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Dez 2007 às 16:21)

Algumas núvens!

Temp: 16.5ºC!

A Primavera continua!


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2007 às 17:39)

Por aqui tarde de céu pouco nublado e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 16.4ºC agora estou com 13.2ºC.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2007 às 19:32)

Aqui por Melgaço a humidade vai descendo, os chuviscos muito fracos diminuiram e  a temperatura máxima está agora a ser atingida com 14.7ºC


----------



## João Soares (8 Dez 2007 às 19:49)

Por aqui dia cinzento por volta das 13h umas abertas mas por agora ta a chover


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Dez 2007 às 19:51)

Céu pouco nublado...

Temp: 12.6ºC
Humi: 61%
Pressão: 1027 Hpa...


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (8 Dez 2007 às 19:52)

Boas Noites

Dados de Hoje:

Minima:*11.8ºC*
Maxima: *16.4ºC*

Hoje o dia esteve parcialmente nublado com algumas abertas

por agora esta ceu nublado, com *13.8ºC* e 1022hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Dez 2007 às 21:01)

Boas, por aqui, dia de sol e nada de novo.

Temperatura Máxima: 20.0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 9.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 13.7ºC


----------



## MSantos (8 Dez 2007 às 21:49)

Amanha vou voltar para o frio de Bragança...


----------



## Rog (8 Dez 2007 às 22:32)

Boas,
Por aqui 14,4ºC
94%HR
1029hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Dez 2007 às 23:20)

Boa noite aqui pela Lagoa , o dia foi de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e alguns aguaceiros fracos. As temperaturas continuam amenas.

Valores de Hj: Tmin 16,7ºC / Tmax 21,5ºC 

Precipitação entre as 0h e as 22h locais - 6 mm

Actual 17,4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2007 às 23:24)

Por aqui tá a começar a chuviscar ainda devem cair umas pingas jeitosas não ?? 

Estou com 14.0ºC a pressão está nos 1025hpa o vento está fraco.





Algo me diz que vamos ter noticias do norte de França e Reino Unido.


----------



## Ledo (9 Dez 2007 às 00:03)

Bem por aqui a murrinha começou a cair por volta das 19h e continua.

É melhor que nada!

Dados de hoje 08/12:

Tmin: 8,3ºC às 4h40m
Tmax: 15,3ºC às 14:03
Tmedia: 11,9ºC

Neste momento:

14,4ºC com ligeira tendência de subida
1024hPa e 97%HR


----------



## Fil (9 Dez 2007 às 00:14)

Noite muito quente por aqui. Temperatura actual de 10,2ºC e humidade de 91%, vento fraco a moderado de NW e céu muito nublado, já cairam umas pinguinhas...

A mínima foi de 4,6ºC e a máxima de 10,7ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Dez 2007 às 00:32)

Aqui ficam os primeiros dados da minha WRM100
10,9ºC, a humidade está nos 93%, última rajada de vento foi de 4,3Km/h de SE, ponto de orvalho 10ºC e a pressão 1019 hpa.


----------



## Minho (9 Dez 2007 às 01:18)

Por Melgaço os chuviscos já deram para recolher 2mm desde as 00h... Nada mau...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Dez 2007 às 02:03)

De saída pa Ramboia!

Temp; 14.5ºC


----------



## Fil (9 Dez 2007 às 02:20)

Isto nem parece inverno, faz-me lembrar o inicio de dezembro do ano passado. Até agora a temperatura não fez mais nada senão subir, está agora nos 11,1ºC às 02:25. O ar frio vai começar a entrar ao fim da noite e em principio as máximas do dia no norte e centro serão agora de noite.

Algumas temperaturas às 00h:

Portimão: 7,3ºC
Penhas Douradas: 8,0ºC
Beja: 8,6ºC
Viseu: 9,2ºC
Bragança: 10,5ºC
Guarda: 11,1ºC
Vila Real: 11,9ºC
Funchal: 17,0ºC

... NOT!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Dez 2007 às 06:18)

De volta da ramboia!

Chuva e Nevoeiro!

Temp: 15ºC
Pressão: 1024 hpa
Humidade: 68%

Chove apartir do Cacém para cá! Na margem sul nada, em Lisboa chuviscos residuais!


----------



## ACalado (9 Dez 2007 às 06:47)

boas por aki aguaceiros fracos com 10.6ºc 
ate amanha
abraços


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (9 Dez 2007 às 09:35)

Bons dias

Acordei com tudo molhado la fora, parece que choveu durante a noite, mas tmb nao foi muita coisa...

tive uma minima pessima de *14.3ºC*

e neste momento ja sigo com *15.6ºC* e o ceu totalmente coberto e um pouco escuro...


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2007 às 10:19)

Bom dia. 

Por aqui também deve ter chovido algo durante a madrugada. Por agora continuam os elevados valores de temperatura e o vento também se faz sentir com alguma intensidade. 

Neste momento: céu limpo e 9,5ºC


----------



## filipept (9 Dez 2007 às 10:31)

Bom dia,

Por aqui sigo com 13º 1022hpa e 70% hr. O dia de ontem (e até hoje de manha) cairam cerca de 10mm


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Dez 2007 às 10:55)

Por aqui noite de céu muito nublado e assim se mantem e já ocorreram alguns chuviscos.

Tive uma mínima de 14.0ºC  e agora estou com 15.8ºC.

A pressão está nos 1024hpa o vento está fraco.

Estas nuvens são quase imperceptiveis nas imagens de satelite por isso o ar frio deve entrar a qualquer momento


----------



## João Esteves (9 Dez 2007 às 11:10)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu parcialmente coberto e temperatura agradável.

Registo:
Lx 16,1ºC / 84%
Nisa 14.3ºC / 98%


----------



## Minho (9 Dez 2007 às 13:05)

Em Melgaço recolhi 6.1mm desde as 00h.

Neste momento o céu continua muito nublado e estão 11.9ºC


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (9 Dez 2007 às 13:17)

Minho disse:


> Em Melgaço recolhi 6.1mm desde as 00h.
> 
> Neste momento o céu continua muito nublado e estão 11.9ºC



Aí pra cima ainda choveu bem 

aqui foram so uns aguaceiros fraquinhos.. chuviscos...


----------



## Fil (9 Dez 2007 às 15:06)

Às vezes o IM mete-me piada. Quando mete esta região em alerta por ventos fortes, quase não há vento. Agora que os ventos são fortes e constantes, não há alerta nenhum...

Temperatura actual de 9,7ºC, com 51% hr e pressão de 1023 hPa. O vento é forte de WNW, com rajadas a superar os 50 km/h e médias de 40 km/h. Hoje recolhi 0,3 mm no meu pluviómetro, apesar do GFS ter previsto bem mais...


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2007 às 15:14)

Fil disse:


> Às vezes o IM mete-me piada. Quando mete esta região em alerta por ventos fortes, quase não há vento. Agora que os ventos são fortes e constantes, não há alerta nenhum...



Sim, já há muito tempo que não se via uma ventania destas por aqui. 

Pelo menos já chegou 68km/h na estação meteorológica.


----------



## Skizzo (9 Dez 2007 às 15:56)

Max: 17,8ºC
Min: 12,3ºC


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2007 às 16:42)

Finalmente começou a cair a temperatura por aqui.

8,7ºC neste momento (mínima do dia até agora).


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Dez 2007 às 16:49)

Boa tarde! Por aqui dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas durante a manhã.

Valores até ao momento:
Tmin 13,7ºC Hmin 74% / Tmax 22,6ºC Hmax 91%

Actual 20,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Dez 2007 às 17:42)

Por aqui tarde de céu muito nublado mas agora as nuvens estão a dar de frosques.

Tive uma máxima de 17.0ºC agora estou com 12.6ºC a minha mínima já lá vai 

A pressão continua a descer estou com 1023hpa o vento está fraco.





Está a nascer qualquer coisa ali...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Dez 2007 às 18:13)

O FreeMeteo aguentou a Sleet até à ultuma previsão que saiu agora! Preve sleet para a minha terra! +/- 800m para esta noite e amanhã!

Por aqui:

Temp: 12.3ºC

O céu ta a limpar! Aguardo mínima abaixo dos 10ºC...

Já a prazo o FreeMeteo n mete nem gota mas mto frio! Preve para Sábado mais de -5ºC... Vamos aguardar!


----------



## Santos (9 Dez 2007 às 19:06)

Bom final de tarde a todos 

Por aqui o céu encontra-se limpo, a tenperatura é de 11.6ºC e a pressão de 1024 Hpa com tendência para subir


----------



## Brigantia (9 Dez 2007 às 19:58)

Boas, hoje máxima de 13ºC, mínima e também temperatura actual 7ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2007 às 20:23)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado na parte da tarde que manhã não vi , registei a 2ª máxima do mês ,dia com calor aqui no Algarve, e as temperaturas foram as seguintes:

Temperatura Máxima: 20.6ºC
Temperatura mínima: 7.7ºC
Temperatura actual: 15.7ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Dez 2007 às 20:26)

Neste momento por aqui céu algo nublado mas com abertas. Vêm-se estrelas no céu neste momento.

Temperatura actual é de 17,4ºC e a Humidade é de 79%


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Dez 2007 às 21:55)

Agora neste momento por aqui 16,2ºC


----------



## Brigantia (9 Dez 2007 às 22:16)

A temperatura depois de chegar aos 5,8ºC que é a mínima do dia por volta das 21:52 , começou a subir e neste momento registo 6,6ºC em minha casa. A humidade está nos 83% e a pressão nos 1021hpa.

Vamos ver o que nos reserva esta noite.

Satélite das 21:45 UTC





Ainda é possível ver algumas nuvens no Norte e Centro.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (9 Dez 2007 às 22:48)

Boa noite!

Dados de Hoje:

Máxima: *17.1ºC*
Minima: *14.3ºC*

Por agora sigo com *13.1ºC* e o céu com algumas nuvens


----------



## Brigantia (9 Dez 2007 às 23:11)

neste momento 5,6ºC e a descer.


----------



## Fil (9 Dez 2007 às 23:17)

Aqui tenho neste momento 5,6ºC (mínima do dia). A máxima foi de 12,0ºC às 04:43.

A madrugada, manhã e tarde foram muito ventosas, a estação do IM registou uma rajada máxima de 79,3 km/h! Na minha estação a rajada máxima foi de 53,6 km/h, mas a minha estação marca sempre a menos. Nas Penhas Douradas a rajada máxima foi de 90,1 km/h. Neste momento o vento acalmou bastante, principalmente a partir das 21h. 





rajada / vel. média

Curiosamente, é a partir das 21h que o IM decide meter o distrito em alerta amarelo devido ao vento...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Dez 2007 às 23:21)

Fil disse:


> Aqui tenho neste momento 5,6ºC (mínima do dia). A máxima foi de 12,0ºC às 04:43.
> 
> A madrugada, manhã e tarde foram muito ventosas, a estação do IM registou uma rajada máxima de 79,3 km/h! Na minha estação a rajada máxima foi de 53,6 km/h, mas a minha estação marca sempre a menos. Nas Penhas Douradas a rajada máxima foi de 90,1 km/h. Neste momento o vento acalmou bastante, principalmente a partir das 21h.
> 
> ...



 tanto vento nem quero imaginar se as depressões descessem.

Por aqui céu pouco nublado estou com 11.4ºC e a pressão está nos 1024hpa vento fraco.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Dez 2007 às 23:26)

Fil disse:


> Aqui tenho neste momento 5,6ºC (mínima do dia). A máxima foi de 12,0ºC às 04:43.


Interessante as nossas estações esterem a registar precisamente a mesma temperatura
O meu anemometro devido a sua localização e á localização da casa não permite registar rajadas tão altas...a rajada mais alta que registei foi de 21Km/H.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Dez 2007 às 00:06)

ESTREMOZ: 8,0 ºC e 1026 hPa.


----------



## Rog (10 Dez 2007 às 00:08)

Boas, por aqui 13,9ºC
91%HR
1025hpa


----------



## Tiagofsky (10 Dez 2007 às 00:41)

Tá grizo lá fora juventude...!8,2ºC pela invicta cidade!  Boas noites!


----------



## Kraliv (10 Dez 2007 às 10:22)

Manhã de céu limpo e com mínima de 6,6ºC 


Registos às 09.00H:

Temp. 10,4ºC
Humid. 73%
Pressão 1026
Vento 3,6km/h NNE






Logo mais...toca a carregar lenha para as salamandras e lareiras


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Dez 2007 às 11:22)

Bom dia! Por aqui dia céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros e sol á mistura. Tudo junto á moda dos Açores

Minima de 15,6ºC até ao momento. Durante a madrugada a temperatura subiu até aos 17,2ºC mas ás 8h30 da manhã estavam 16,3ºC

Precipitação entre as 0H e as 8h de hoje - 10 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2007 às 11:56)

Por aqui noite de céu por vezes muito nublado e outras vezes pouco nublado tal como tem acontecido durante o dia 

Tive uma mínima de 8.9ºC agora estou com 13.9ºC.

A pressão está nos 1027hpa  o vento está fraco.

Boa semana para todos


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2007 às 12:44)

10,4ºC e algumas nuvens. O vento está bem mais fraco que ontem.

Mínima de 5,0ºC.


----------



## BARROS (10 Dez 2007 às 14:32)

*TERREMOTO NO BRASIL*​
Pela primeira vez na história, uma pessoa morreu por causa de um tremor de terra no Brasil. Foi uma garota de 5 anos de idade. O terremoto ocorreu em *Itacarambí, Minas Gerais*, estado do Brasil à cerca de 1100km ao norte de São Paulo. Aconteceu as 0h05min de 09 de dezembro, durou 15 segundos e teve intensidade de* 4,9° na Escala Richter*, deixou 6 pessoas feridas, derrubou 6 casas e danificou outras 70.

Esse não foi o terremoto mais forte do Brasil:
*TERREMOTO MAIS INTENSO*: 6,2° na escala richter em Porto dos Gaúchos(MT)
EM 31/01/1955 nenhuma vítima.( área remota )

*TERREMOTO MAIS DESTRUTIVO:* 5,1° na escala richter em João Câmara(RN)
EM 30/11/1986- 4 mil casas derrubadas, nenhuma vítima

forte chuva em 6 de dezembro: 73,4mm acumulados em são paulo, rajadas de 70km/h, mais forte de 114km/h no campo de marte...


----------



## HotSpot (10 Dez 2007 às 14:56)

Hoje mínima de *7,8ºC*

Máxima de *17,1ºC* e parece que não vai passar disto.

Venha o


----------



## Gerofil (10 Dez 2007 às 17:33)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 5,7 C (08h04); Temperatura máxima = 12,8 ºC (14h28); Temperatura actual = 9,5 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 3); Temperatura máxima = 15,9 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Brigantia (10 Dez 2007 às 18:30)

Boas, hoje mínima de 4,6ºC, máxima de 14,7ºC(não acredito nesta máxima), neste momento 5,2ºC. 
A mínima do dia deve ser batida daqui a pouco


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2007 às 18:38)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas, hoje mínima de 4,6ºC, máxima de 14,7ºC(não acredito nesta máxima), neste momento 5,2ºC.
> A mínima do dia deve ser batida daqui a pouco



Sim, esse valor está muito alto. Eu tive uma máxima de 10,9ºC.

Extremos do dia: 5,0ºC /10,9ºC.

Neste momento tenho 6,5ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (10 Dez 2007 às 18:46)

Dan disse:


> Sim, esse valor está muito alto. Eu tive uma máxima de 10,9ºC.
> 
> Extremos do dia: 5,0ºC /10,9ºC.
> 
> Neste momento tenho 6,5ºC.



Tenho de ver o que se passa... 
Neste momento já registo 4,8ºC, a temperatura está a descer a bom ritmo devido á quase ausência de vento.


----------



## ACalado (10 Dez 2007 às 18:47)

Brigantia disse:


> Tenho de ver o que se passa...
> Neste momento já registo 4,8ºC, a temperatura está a descer a bom ritmo devido á quase ausência de vento.



nao terás o sensor a apanhar sol?

abraço


----------



## Brigantia (10 Dez 2007 às 18:54)

spiritmind disse:


> nao terás o sensor a apanhar sol?
> 
> abraço



De facto a estação está exposta á luz solar mas tem o abrigo que vem com a estação, se calhar não é suficiente?! Vou fazer alguns testes nos próximos dias...

abraço


----------



## Kraliv (10 Dez 2007 às 18:57)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas, hoje mínima de 4,6ºC, máxima de 14,7ºC(não acredito nesta máxima), neste momento 5,2ºC.
> A mínima do dia deve ser batida daqui a pouco






A minha máxima também foi de 14,7ºC 


A mínima de hoje (6,6ºC) deverá ser batida até à meia-noite


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2007 às 19:06)

Por aqui tarde de céu pouco nublado e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 14.8ºC agora estou com 10.5ºC 

A pressão está nos 1026hpa o vento está fraco...ai está ele


----------



## hurricane (10 Dez 2007 às 19:42)

Agora, sim, está a chegar o frio!
Por aqui céu limpo e 8ºC.

Eu não percebo muito dos mapas, mas gostava que nevasse para a semana. Era muito fixe!

Já agora, costuma nevar em Londres, em Janeiro? Please respondam!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2007 às 19:56)

hurricane disse:


> Agora, sim, está a chegar o frio!
> Por aqui céu limpo e 8ºC.
> 
> Eu não percebo muito dos mapas, mas gostava que nevasse para a semana. Era muito fixe!
> ...



Se fosse só nevar é conforme os anos mas costuma nevar com alguma regulariadade a partir de meados de Dezembro e prolonga-se por vezes até Março.

Por cá neve para os próximos dias só mesmo para os sitios relativamente altos


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (10 Dez 2007 às 19:59)

Boas

Dados de hoje:

Maxima:*15.6ºC*
Minima:*9.5ºC*

Por agora está céu limpo e *11.3ºC*


----------



## hurricane (10 Dez 2007 às 20:00)

Obrigado! 
Muito fixe, porque vou lá dia 17 de janeiro e assim pode ser que veja nevar!


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2007 às 20:02)

hurricane disse:


> Obrigado!
> Muito fixe, porque vou lá dia 17 de janeiro e assim pode ser que veja nevar!



Bom nessa altura talvez nem necessites de ir á Inglaterra para ver neve   porque ela vem cá.

Isto se não vier antes...:assobio:


----------



## hurricane (10 Dez 2007 às 20:06)

Pois isso realmente era muito bom!
Mas claro que vem antes, não há que desanimar.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Dez 2007 às 20:31)

Com Neve ou sem Neve o frio esta a chegar concerteza.

Vou com 8,9ºC e a descer lentamente....para já


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Dez 2007 às 20:44)

Boa noite a todos !
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *8,5 ºC* e a máxima de *16,4 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *9,6 ºC *e o céu está limpo, com vento fraco.
Amanhã devo passar bem perto do *MiguelMinhoto*, já que parto para Ponta Delgada !


----------



## Brigantia (10 Dez 2007 às 21:13)

Por aqui a temperatura está a descer bastante, neste momento 1,7ºC.


----------



## ACalado (10 Dez 2007 às 21:49)

boas noites por aqui vai ser noite freskinha  por agora 4.9ºc


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Dez 2007 às 22:13)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Boa noite a todos !
> A temperatura mínima registada foi de *8,5 ºC* e a máxima de *16,4 ºC*.
> Neste momento, estão *9,6 ºC *e o céu está limpo, com vento fraco.
> Amanhã devo passar bem perto do *MiguelMinhoto*, já que parto para Ponta Delgada !



Vem para cá? Eu vou para Braga no Sábado.

Passa pelos museus da Ribeira Chã até sexta feira que eu mostro-te


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Dez 2007 às 22:15)

A noite continua como o dia! Céu muito nublado mas sem chuva de momento.

Valores de Hj: Tmin 15,6ºC/ Tmax 19ºC

Valor Actual 18,4ºC e 86% Hr


----------



## Dan (10 Dez 2007 às 22:52)

Por aqui também está a descer bem a temperatura. Já se vê alguma geada nos carros. 

2,0ºC por agora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Dez 2007 às 23:11)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado e nada de novo.

Temperatura Máxima: 18.2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 7.5ºC
Temperatura actual: 9.7ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Dez 2007 às 23:17)

Por aqui:

Céu limpo!

Temp: 7.4ºC
Humidade: 51%
Pressão: 1026 hpa...

Até amanhã! Espero que tenham boas noticias para mim amanhã à noite quando chegue a casa do emprego!


----------



## Fil (10 Dez 2007 às 23:45)

Boas. Tenho 1,7ºC neste momento, que é a mínima do dia. A máxima foi de 9,6ºC. O céu está limpo e o vento em calma, vai ser uma semana de geadas e quem sabe algo mais...


----------



## Rog (10 Dez 2007 às 23:58)

Boas, por aqui 14,4ºC
81%HR
1022hpa


----------



## Rog (11 Dez 2007 às 00:03)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui também está a descer bem a temperatura. Já se vê alguma geada nos carros.
> 
> 2,0ºC por agora.




Muito "sofrem" os carros que ficam na rua nesta época do ano!
Não conheço a realidade, mas penso que as pessoas ai no norte estão preparadas para estas geadas, (e tempo ainda mais frio quando as temperaturas descem bem abaixo de zero), com as casas mais ou menos climatizadas... nem que seja com fogão a lenha! Ou não é bem assim?


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2007 às 00:03)

1,2ºC por agora. É também o valor mais baixo de ontem.


----------



## Ledo (11 Dez 2007 às 00:06)

Os meus dados de hoje 10/12:

Tmin: 7,8ºC 23h52m
Tmax: 13,5ºC as 13H58min
Tmedia: 10,6C



> Muito "sofrem" os carros que ficam na rua nesta época do ano!
> Não conheço a realidade, mas penso que as pessoas ai no norte estão preparadas para estas geadas, (e tempo ainda mais frio quando as temperaturas descem bem abaixo de zero), com as casas mais ou menos climatizadas... nem que seja com fogão a lenha! Ou não é bem assim?



O apartamento onde vivo que fica perto do Porto, não tem qualquer espécie de climatização e fraco isolamento. Nos dias muito frios, passo frio cá em casa se não ligar o aquecedor. Muitas casas na zona litoral estã na mesma situação do que eu, para o interior norte penso que já não seja assim e que pelo menos uma lareira esteja presente.


----------



## Fil (11 Dez 2007 às 00:19)

Lareira nunca vi uma casa ou apartamento sem ela, mas climatização nem todas têm, especialmente as habitações mais antigas. Mas tudo o que seja mais ou menos recente, já vem climatizado e com isolamento térmico, e penso ser assim em todo o país. Em minha casa tenho aquecimento, mas o isolamento é uma treta 

1,2ºC
70%
1030 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2007 às 00:28)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 7.3ºC 

Até amanhã não congelem


----------



## Nuno (11 Dez 2007 às 00:29)

Por aqui  7.9ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2007 às 00:34)

Olá a todos! por aqui a máxima foi de 14,4ºC menos 4ºC do que ontem...Neste momento vou com 8,9ºC, 1027hpa céu limpo e vento fraco. preparados para bater o dente e ver mínimas com um - atras


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2007 às 00:35)

Lá está...
Praia da Rainha em grande destaque...


----------



## Nuno (11 Dez 2007 às 00:38)

AnDré disse:


> Lá está...
> Praia da Rainha em grande destaque...



Nao acerdites nessa estação ja a alguns anos que mostra temperaturas demasiadas altas no verão e muito baixas no inverno, impossível haver uma diferença de 7 graus a uma diferença de poucos km ! Ja tínhamos falado sobre essa estação aqui.


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2007 às 00:39)

Rog disse:


> Muito "sofrem" os carros que ficam na rua nesta época do ano!
> Não conheço a realidade, mas penso que as pessoas ai no norte estão preparadas para estas geadas, (e tempo ainda mais frio quando as temperaturas descem bem abaixo de zero), com as casas mais ou menos climatizadas... nem que seja com fogão a lenha! Ou não é bem assim?



Os carros aguentam bem a geada   Algumas pessoas tapam o para-brisas para, de manhã, não perderem tempo a raspar o gelo. 

Os carros aqui da rua já estão bem branquinhos  Já atingi ao primeiro valor negativo deste mês (-0,2ºC)


----------



## Nuno (11 Dez 2007 às 00:40)

Dan disse:


> Os carros aguentam bem a geada   Algumas pessoas tapam o para-brisas para, de manhã, não perderem tempo a raspar o gelo.
> 
> Os carros aqui da rua já estão bem branquinhos  Já atingi ao primeiro valor negativo deste mês (-0,2ºC)



 Gostava de um dia pode assistir a uma coisas dessas


----------



## AnDré (11 Dez 2007 às 00:42)

Sim, sim.. eu li o que estava para trás sobre isso...

Quero com isto apenas dizer, que a ser verdade o valor de temperatura registado, acho que podemos começar a fazer patinagem no gelo no areal da costa!


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2007 às 00:42)

vaga disse:


> Gostava de um dia pode assistir a uma coisas dessas



Esta semana deve ser assim todos os dias e os valores mais baixos devem ocorrer no fim-de-semana.


----------



## Nuno (11 Dez 2007 às 00:43)

AnDré disse:


> Sim, sim.. eu li o que estava para trás sobre isso...
> 
> Quero com isto apenas dizer, que a ser verdade o valor de temperatura registado, acho que podemos começar a fazer patinagem no gelo no areal da costa!



 Olha aguenta ai que eu vou buscar a pranxa e vamos um pouco para o areal brincar ao escorrega


----------



## Nuno (11 Dez 2007 às 00:44)

Dan disse:


> Esta semana deve ser assim todos os dias e os valores mais baixos devem ocorrer no fim-de-semana.




Claro esta e a proxima o frio vai ficar ca muito tempo, niguem me respondeu a pergunta que fiz no topico dos modelos, pode se considerar isto uma vaga de frio?


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2007 às 00:44)

Dan disse:


> Já atingi ao primeiro valor negativo deste mês (-0,2ºC)



E ainda agora teve inicio a baixada das temperaturas imagina lá mais para o fim da semana


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2007 às 00:46)

vaga disse:


> Claro esta e a proxima o frio vai ficar ca muito tempo, ngiuem me respondeu a pergunta que fiz no topico dos modelos, pode se considerar isto uma vaga de frio?



Terão de ser seis dias consecutivos com valores 5ºC abaixo da média das mínimas.


----------



## Nuno (11 Dez 2007 às 00:47)

Dan disse:


> Terão de ser seis dias consecutivos com valores 5ºC abaixo da média das mínimas.



Obrigado


----------



## ACalado (11 Dez 2007 às 01:08)

Dan disse:


> Esta semana deve ser assim todos os dias e os valores mais baixos devem ocorrer no fim-de-semana.


Dan está frio por ai  so falta a precipitação...

por aqui 5.4ºc tou a tentar por os dados do meteoclimatic mas ainda não dei com isto hoje tb já não csg mais vou dormir
ate amanha 
abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Dez 2007 às 07:42)

Bom dia a todos !
Até agora, a temperatura mínima registada foi de *4,4 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *4,5 ºC*, o céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2007 às 08:24)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 6.1ºC  agora estou com 6.5ºC 

A pressão está nos 1025hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2007 às 08:30)

Bom dia. 

-2,2ºC, geada e céu limpo.

Mínima de -3,1ºC, registada a alguns minutos atrás.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Dez 2007 às 09:43)

Por aqui mínima de *1,8ºC*

Aqui ficam as imagens da manhã de hoje
















*Vaga:* Não é preciso ir tão longe para raspar gelo dos vidros


----------



## Nuno (11 Dez 2007 às 09:49)

HotSpot disse:


> Por aqui mínima de *1,8ºC*
> 
> 
> *Vaga:* Não é preciso ir tão longe para raspar gelo dos vidros



Bons dias,


ehehehe que belas imagens ainda agora nao começou o frio a serio e ja se vem imagens como essas tao bonitas, espero tbm geada por aqui mas mais para o fim da semana


----------



## Kraliv (11 Dez 2007 às 10:03)

Boas,


Tá 


Céu limpinho limpinho e algum frio esta manhã 

A temperatura mínima foi de 3,6ºC.



Registos às 09.00H

Temp. 6,9ºC
Humid. 77%
Pressão 1027hPa 
Vento 16,2km/h E



Temp. actual: 8,2ºC


----------



## mocha (11 Dez 2007 às 10:16)

ai que fresquinho 9ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Dez 2007 às 11:42)

Bom dia. Por aqui céu muito nublado e aguaceiros durante a noite. Bastante humidade também

Minima alta de 17,4ºC. Com este calor humido parece que estou quase nos trópicos. 

OH FRIO POR ONDE ANDAS TU??

Ás 8h30 estavam 17,6ºC

Precipitação das 0h ás 8h - 11 mm


----------



## Brigantia (11 Dez 2007 às 13:55)

Boas pessoal, hoje tive uma mínima de -3,4ºC 

Em Mirandela a avaliar pela temperatura actual (4,3ºC) e humidade (100%) deve estar nevoeiro...será que o sincelo vai aparecer nos próximos dias?! Estou confiante


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Dez 2007 às 14:43)

Por aqui agora, céu encoberto e chuva fraca. A humidade deve andar próxima dos 100%


----------



## Kraliv (11 Dez 2007 às 15:07)

Boas,


Temperatura máxima registada, 13,9ºC...nada mau 


Temp. actual: 13,1ºC




Não tarda nada, não se pode andar por í  sobretudo aqui pelo interior alentejano e lá pelo nordeste nem se fala


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2007 às 16:17)

A mais ou menos meia hora do pôr-do-sol, céu limpo e 8,5ºC.

Extremos do dia: -3,1ºC / 9,1ºC


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2007 às 16:20)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Não tarda nada, não se pode andar por í  sobretudo aqui pelo interior alentejano e lá pelo nordeste nem se fala


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Dez 2007 às 16:23)

Dan disse:


> A mais ou menos meia hora do pôr-do-sol, céu limpo e 8,5ºC.
> 
> Extremos do dia: -3,1ºC / 9,1ºC



Aqui ainda se tem pelo menos mais 2 horas de sol
embora encoberto pelas nuvens


----------



## Gerofil (11 Dez 2007 às 18:30)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 4,6 C (08h07); Temperatura máxima = 12,8 ºC (15h05); Temperatura actual = 9,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa.

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 4,6 ºC (dia 11); Temperatura máxima = 15,9 ºC (dia 4).

*Tenho reparado que algumas pessoas registam as temperaturas mínimas do próprio dia depois de anoitecer. Na minha opinão não acho muito correcto, pois acho que as temperaturas mínimas devem ser as registadas antes de anoitecer (por exemplo, entre as 18h00 de um dia e as 18h00 do dia seguinte).*


----------



## HotSpot (11 Dez 2007 às 19:03)

Gerofil disse:


> *Tenho reparado que algumas pessoas registam as temperaturas mínimas do próprio dia depois de anoitecer. Na minha opinão não acho muito correcto, pois acho que as temperaturas mínimas devem ser as registadas antes de anoitecer (por exemplo, entre as 18h00 de um dia e as 18h00 do dia seguinte).*



A mim acontece-me algumas vezes. Mas o registo em todo o lado é assim, o que se vai fazer.

Depois há casos como o que me aconteceu no dia 20 de novembro, Maxima as *05:16* e Minima às *23:41*

Agora vou com 9,0ºC e a descer rápido. Hoje vou à mesma hora com -1,4ºC que ontem. Promete...


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2007 às 19:10)

Também por aqui a temperatura está mais baixa que ontem a esta hora. 4,0ºC neste momento e já há alguma geada.


----------



## Brigantia (11 Dez 2007 às 19:12)

Dan disse:


> Também por aqui a temperatura está mais baixa que ontem a esta hora. 4,0ºC neste momento e já há alguma geada.




Dan em minha casa já registo 2,1ºC. Hoje vai ser uma grande noite de geada.


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2007 às 19:16)

Brigantia disse:


> Dan em minha casa já registo 2,1ºC. Hoje vai ser uma grande noite de geada.



Provavelmente com um valor ainda mais baixo que o desta manhã.


----------



## Brigantia (11 Dez 2007 às 19:38)

1,3ºC e humidade nos 80%.


----------



## Mago (11 Dez 2007 às 19:54)

Tempo frio
minima de +0,4ºC 
actualmente, 4,4ºC
1027hpa
73% h.u
céu limpo


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2007 às 20:11)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e vento moderado de leste que até arrepia a espinha, só ao sol está-se bem mesmo assim registei uma máxima ainda alta

Temperatura Máxima: 18.2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 9.1ºC
Temperatura actual: 9.7ºC

Quase a bater a mínima do dia


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Dez 2007 às 20:24)

Que desilusão! O AA não nos larga! Não há volta a dar!

Temp: 9.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2007 às 20:25)

Por aqui mais uma tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 14.2ºC agora estou com 10.0ºC.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa o vento está fraco.

Vai ser mais uma noite de umas ricas mínimas


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (11 Dez 2007 às 21:01)

Boas Noites!
*
Dados de Hoje:*

Maxima: *14.6ºC*
Minima: *8.2ºC*

Por agora estão *11.3ºC* o ceu esta limpo e o vento está fraco


----------



## Brigantia (11 Dez 2007 às 21:51)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vai ser mais uma noite de umas ricas mínimas



Isto está descer a ritmo muito interessante...neste momento -0,7ºC, 88% de humidade e vento calmo.


----------



## Nuno (11 Dez 2007 às 21:53)

Brigantia disse:


> Isto está descer a ritmo muito interessante...neste momento -0,7ºC, 88% de humidade e vento calmo.



Bela geada que vais ter, ver se amanha postas aqui umas fotos pó pessoal matar o bicho, a nos só nos calha la pó fim da semana


----------



## Z13 (11 Dez 2007 às 21:59)

Boa noite

Registo neste momento -1,5ºc e 96% de HR.

O dia passou-se entre os -4,5ºc da manhã e os 12,2ºc da tarde.


----------



## Minho (11 Dez 2007 às 22:08)

Às 20h -1.3ºC em Lamas...







Mais em baixo no vale do Minho registo neste momento, 4.8ºC


----------



## Rog (11 Dez 2007 às 22:56)

Boas, por aqui 14,1ºC
92%HR
1022hpa


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2007 às 23:26)

Por aqui 0,0ºC neste momento.


----------



## Fil (11 Dez 2007 às 23:37)

Boas. Aqui tenho 0,9ºC neste momento (1,9ºC ontem à mesma hora), 75% hr e 1031 hPa. Na zona do IPB já vai em -3,0ºC...

A máxima hoje foi de 8,4ºC e a mínima de -1,5ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Dez 2007 às 23:55)

Boa noite! Por aqui céu nublado e vento fraco. Hoje praticamente que quase nao existia amplitude termica pois os valores foram os seguintes:

Tmin 16,7ºC / Tmax 18,4ºC Precipitação entre as 8h e as 18h - 1 mm

Actual 17,4ºC e 90% Hr


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Dez 2007 às 00:07)

Irra pá , raio do vento aqui vou 12,4ºC até amanhã


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2007 às 00:14)

Parou de descer, continua em 0,0ºC.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (12 Dez 2007 às 08:24)

Bons dias!

tive minima de *8.0ºC*

por agora sigo com céu parcialmente nublado, *8.6ºC* e o vento esta fraco


----------



## Bgc (12 Dez 2007 às 08:40)

Bom dia! Por aqui -5 graus!


----------



## jpmartins (12 Dez 2007 às 08:43)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a mínima foi de 3.6ºC, neste momento já vai com 7.8ºC.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Dez 2007 às 09:22)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 5.8ºC  e agora estou com 7.7ºC.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Dez 2007 às 09:41)

Aqui minima de *1,3ºC* às 06:24

Agora ainda sigo com 3,8ºC, algumas nuvens nao deixam subir a temperatura.


----------



## mocha (12 Dez 2007 às 09:46)

bom dia pessoal, aqui o termometro ja marca 6ºC


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2007 às 09:53)

Bom dia. 

Mais uma manhã de geada. 
Algumas nuvens altas e -1,1ºC.

Mínima de -3,6ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Dez 2007 às 10:34)

Bom dia a todos! Isso é que vai fresquinho para aí! Ao contrário daqui que parece quase noites de verão

Por aqui céu muito nublado com abertas. Poderão ter caído alguns aguaceiros durante a noite. Mas no meu pluviometro nao registei nada.

Temperatura minima até ao momento de 17,4ºC. Ás 8h30 estavam 18ºC e 90% Hr


----------



## Mago (12 Dez 2007 às 10:58)

Boas
Minima de +0,7ºC
Agora 4,3ºC
1027hpa
71%h.r


----------



## rufer (12 Dez 2007 às 11:10)

Boas.
Por aqui a mínima foi de -1,1ºC.
Neste momento está em 5,4ºC.
Os campos por aqui estavam todos branquinhos.
Quando saí de casa os passeios à volta estavam gelados.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Dez 2007 às 11:16)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 3,7 ºC (07h38); Temperatura actual = 10,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1028 hPa. Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.

*Trânsito: Ponte Vasco da Gama encerrada ao trânsito entre as 01:30 e as 05:30 de Sexta-feira.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 15,9 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Fil (12 Dez 2007 às 13:12)

Por aqui tive uma mínima de -2,5ºC, muita geada pela manhã e ainda agora o que está à sombra tem geada. Neste momento tenho 7,1ºC, 47% hr e 1030 hPa.


----------



## Brigantia (12 Dez 2007 às 13:35)

Boas, eu registei uma mínima de -4,6ºC. De manhã a geada marcou bem a sua presença



Fil disse:


> Por aqui tive uma mínima de -2,5ºC, muita geada pela manhã e ainda agora o que está à sombra tem geada. Neste momento tenho 7,1ºC, 47% hr e 1030 hPa.



Fil nestes dias marcados por uma forte inversão térmica a tua estação é claramente aquela que regista valores de mínimas mais altas, será por causa dessa zona ficar claramente mais alta...já relativamente as máximas verifica-se o contrário.


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2007 às 14:05)

Algumas nuvens altas e 8,2ºC.

À sombra a geada ainda persiste.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2007 às 14:08)

oi, boa tarde. Já fiz a minha apresentação no tópico das apresentações.   

hoje: temperatura minima: 7,2ºC (07:55)
        temperatura actual: 14,4ºC

Estou confiante em relação a este fim-de-semana


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Dez 2007 às 15:01)

Bom por aqui tempo de porcaria! Céu nublado, sol e calor. Nem parece Dezembro. Nada de chuva.
Segundo as previsões chuva a sério só para os grupos ocidental e central, aqui o grupo oriental vai ter apenas restos


----------



## HotSpot (12 Dez 2007 às 16:05)

Por cá sol durante toda a tarde e a temperatura nao passou dos *14,8ºC*

Esta noite promete...


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2007 às 17:55)

Por aqui a temperatura já está a baixar. 6,2ºC e no céu, por enquanto, só a lua. 

Extremos do dia: -3,6ºC / 8,9ºC


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2007 às 17:57)

Já se vêm algumas estrelas também


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2007 às 18:03)

por aqui a temperatura maxima não passou de 15,6ºC

Neste momento registo 10,3ºC (menos 1,4ºC que ontem a esta hora)


----------



## Luis França (12 Dez 2007 às 18:08)

Por falar em estrelas não percam amanhã das 22h até às 4h da manhã as Geminidas (ao pé de Marte que está a pique no céu perto das 24h).

Estão preparados para o Inverno que vai chegar no dia 22? Que rico frio está em Lisboa  11ºC (não parece muito alta) mas a brisa que se sente é gélida quando o Sol se põe. É porque ainda faltam 2/3 meses para o Inverno acabar (se é que vai chegar, perguntam alguns). Alguma coisa está a acontecer! Este vai ser um ano importante do ponto de vista climático global.

Vamos aguardar ...


----------



## Brigantia (12 Dez 2007 às 18:09)

Boas, neste momento 4,6ºC.

Hoje mínima de -4,6ºC e a máxima continua um pouco estranha(12,8ºC), vou tentar resolver isso no fim-de-semana.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Dez 2007 às 18:28)

Luis França disse:


> Por falar em estrelas não percam amanhã das 22h até às 4h da manhã as Geminidas (ao pé de Marte que está a pique no céu perto das 24h).
> 
> Estão preparados para o Inverno que vai chegar no dia 22? Que rico frio está em Lisboa  11ºC (não parece muito alta) mas a brisa que se sente é gélida quando o Sol se põe. É porque ainda faltam 2/3 meses para o Inverno acabar (se é que vai chegar, perguntam alguns). Alguma coisa está a acontecer! Este vai ser um ano importante do ponto de vista climático global.
> 
> Vamos aguardar ...



Infelizmente nao posso ver estrelas! O Céu está muito nublado por aqui. Aqui nota-se que é inverno pelas passagens mais constantes dos sistemas frontais, porque frio isso nao existe.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Dez 2007 às 18:29)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 12.7ºC  e agora estou com 10.1ºC.

A pressão está nos 1024hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (12 Dez 2007 às 18:43)

Boas tardes!

*Dados de Hoje:*

Maxima: *13.5ºC* 
Minima: *8ºC*

Por agora está ceu limpo, vento fraco e *11.5ºC*


----------



## Brigantia (12 Dez 2007 às 18:59)

Descida a pique da temperatura, mais de 2ºC na última hora e já vai nos 2,5ºC


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2007 às 19:09)

Por aqui tenho o mesmo valor que ontem à mesma hora (4ºC). Já deve estar a gear.


----------



## Brigantia (12 Dez 2007 às 19:11)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui tenho o mesmo valor que ontem à mesma hora (4ºC). Já deve estar a gear.



Eu estou com mais 0,1ºC que ontem a esta hora...ou seja praticamente igual.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Dez 2007 às 19:12)

Aqui a temperatura desce como se não houvesse amanhã 

São 19:11 e estão 6,2ºC

(menos 2,5ºC que ontem à mesma hora)


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Dez 2007 às 19:22)

Boas, por aqui, de manhã céu com nuvens altas com vento de leste moderado sem sol o windchill devia ser bonito de manhã ai que este frio os algarvios não estão acostumados, toda a gente diz nas ruas que frio de rachar 

Temperatura Máxima: 17.1ºC
Temperatura mínima: 8.5ºC
Temperatura actual: 9.6ºC 

Neste momento sem vento, mas por volta das 23 horas, meia-hora se for como ontem sobe a temperatura


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2007 às 19:24)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui a temperatura desce como se não houvesse amanhã
> 
> São 19:11 e estão 6,2ºC
> 
> (menos 2,5ºC que ontem à mesma hora)



Pois aqui há uma hora que estagnou... continuo com 10,3ºC


----------



## HotSpot (12 Dez 2007 às 19:31)

...e desceu até aos 5,9ºC, depois voltou a subir a já vou com 7,3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Dez 2007 às 19:33)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Infelizmente nao posso ver estrelas! O Céu está muito nublado por aqui. Aqui nota-se que é inverno pelas passagens mais constantes dos sistemas frontais, porque frio isso nao existe.



Olá, *MiguelMinhoto *!
Pois é, frio aqui não é nenhum.
Aqui por _Ponta Delgada_, está uma temperatura bastante amena e imensa humidade.
Tive calor durante grande parte do dia, tendo chovido com bastante intensidade há cerca de 1 hora, no caminho entre a Ribeira Grande e Ponta Delgada, talvez na zona da Fajã de Cima.
Segundo a estação de Ponta Delgada do I.M., a temperatura mínima foi de *16,6 ºC* e a máxima de *19,7 ºC*. 
Estou aqui a escapar ao frio.


----------



## hurricane (12 Dez 2007 às 19:37)

Pois por aqui de manhã também já estava muita geada, a primeira deste inverno. Agora 6º,mas amnhã promete.
Tenho um lago que costuma congelar só 2 a 3 dias por ano e é em Janeiro, mas pode ser que amnhã a ou mais para a frente a coisa mude e eu tenha uma surpresa.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Dez 2007 às 19:41)

Não há coração que resista.... 

12/12/07 19:00  7.8°C  71%  1.3 km/h (45°)  1025.9 hpa    0.0 mm (0.0 mm/hr)  0 W/m2 ( 0 %)  0.0
12/12/07 19:10  6.3°C  74%  2.8 km/h (45°)  1026.0 hpa    0.0 mm (0.0 mm/hr)  0 W/m2 ( 0 %)  0.0
12/12/07 19:20  *5.9°C*  78%  3.5 km/h (45°)  1026.1 hpa    0.0 mm (0.0 mm/hr)  0 W/m2 ( 0 %)  0.0
12/12/07 19:30  7.3°C  73%  3.1 km/h (45°)  1026.1 hpa    0.0 mm (0.0 mm/hr)  0 W/m2 ( 0 %)  0.0
12/12/07 19:40  7.8°C  71%  2.4 km/h (45°)  1026.1 hpa    0.0 mm (0.0 mm/hr)  0 W/m2 ( 0 %)  0.0


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Dez 2007 às 19:42)

HotSpot disse:


> Não há coração que resista....
> 
> 12/12/07 19:00  7.8°C  71%  1.3 km/h (45°)  1025.9 hpa    0.0 mm (0.0 mm/hr)  0 W/m2 ( 0 %)  0.0
> 12/12/07 19:10  6.3°C  74%  2.8 km/h (45°)  1026.0 hpa    0.0 mm (0.0 mm/hr)  0 W/m2 ( 0 %)  0.0
> ...



Vento ??  basta umas brisas e tá tudo estragado.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Dez 2007 às 19:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vento ??  basta umas brisas e tá tudo estragado.



Se reparares bem nos 5,9ºC é quando está mais vento. 

Acontecem-me situações parecidas todas as noites. Deve ser da ventoinha no Radiation Shield, "obriga" o sensor a actualizar mais rapidamente....


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Dez 2007 às 19:50)

HotSpot disse:


> Se reparares bem nos 5,9ºC é quando está mais vento.
> 
> Acontecem-me situações parecidas todas as noites. Deve ser da ventoinha no Radiation Shield, "obriga" o sensor a actualizar mais rapidamente....



Pois isto está tudo doido aqui tambem estagnei nos 10.0ºC por causa do vento...se houvesse mais humidade não havia vento.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Dez 2007 às 20:25)

Boas! Por aqui está um gelo!

Temp: 8.5ºC

Vou ligar a lareira!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Dez 2007 às 20:42)

Aqui, por _Ponta Delgada_, começou a chover torrencialmente !


----------



## Zoelae (12 Dez 2007 às 21:48)

Boa noite amigos, isto aqui na região de Lisboa está mesmo frio...
Tenho tantas saudades da neve, espero que neve este Dezembro...


----------



## Z13 (12 Dez 2007 às 22:18)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas, neste momento 4,6ºC.
> 
> Hoje mínima de -4,6ºC e a máxima continua um pouco estranha(12,8ºC), vou tentar resolver isso no fim-de-semana.



Olá!!!

Hoje registei uma mínima de -5,5ºC e uma máxima de +12,1ºC

Neste momento continua a descida de temperatura e na minha estação ja aparecem -1,9ºC

A ver vamos


----------



## Brigantia (12 Dez 2007 às 23:05)

-2.2ºC e já bastante geada.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Dez 2007 às 23:14)

Boa Noite! Aqui pela Lagoa noite de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros. Desde as 18h já caíram alguns mas poucos e de curta duração.

Valores de hoje: Tmin 17,2ºC / Tmax 20,5ºC

Registei entre as 0h e as 18h 3 mm de precipitação.

Neste momento 17,8ºC e 86% Hr


----------



## ACalado (12 Dez 2007 às 23:15)

por aki neste mometo 3.9ºc hoje de certeza que vou bater a mínima mensal


----------



## Rog (12 Dez 2007 às 23:26)

Boas, por aqui 13,4ºC
1021hpa
86%HR


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Dez 2007 às 23:34)

Rog disse:


> Boas, por aqui 13,4ºC
> 1021hpa
> 86%HR



Até tu Rog!  Até na madeira consegue estar mais fresco que aqui!

aqui 17,8ºC


----------



## Luis França (12 Dez 2007 às 23:50)

8,2ºC ... Só??


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Dez 2007 às 23:54)

Luis França disse:


> 8,2ºC ... Só??



Não andamos longe!

8.3ºC


----------



## Fil (12 Dez 2007 às 23:56)

Boas. Bem, vim há pouco do IP4, no troço que dá a volta a Bragança, e na parte que passa na freguesia de Gostei a temperatura já vai nos -6,0ºC 

Já aqui em minha casa ainda vou em 0,0ºC justos, ou seja, nem frio nem calor... 

A máxima hoje foi de 8,4ºC.



Brigantia disse:


> Fil nestes dias marcados por uma forte inversão térmica a tua estação é claramente aquela que regista valores de mínimas mais altas, será por causa dessa zona ficar claramente mais alta...já relativamente as máximas verifica-se o contrário.



É verdade, aqui onde eu vivo as mínimas nestes dias são uma porcaria em relação ao resto da cidade. Eu vivo mesmo no alto do bairro, naquele frio domingo de novembro passado enquanto eu tive "apenas" -4,8ºC, lá no fundo do meu bairro a estação do IPB tinha -12ºC... (info tua)


----------



## Brigantia (12 Dez 2007 às 23:59)

Fil disse:


> Boas. Bem, vim há pouco do IP4, no troço que dá a volta a Bragança, e na parte que passa na freguesia de Gostei a temperatura já vai nos -6,0ºC
> 
> É verdade, aqui onde eu vivo as mínimas nestes dias são uma porcaria em relação ao resto da cidade. Eu vivo mesmo no alto do bairro, naquele frio domingo de novembro passado enquanto eu tive "apenas" -4,8ºC, lá no fundo do meu bairro a estação do IPB tinha -12ºC... (info tua)



Repara bem na diferença, eu já registo -2,6ºC e á pouco registei -2,7ºC. Hoje a noite ainda vai ser mais fria


----------



## Fil (13 Dez 2007 às 00:02)

Nestes dias de inversão térmica, os pontos altos é que "sofrem". A estação das Penhas Douradas indica uma humidade de 5% às 22h, com uma temperatura de 7,5ºC...


----------



## Nuno (13 Dez 2007 às 00:04)

6,9 ºC em Setúbal


----------



## ACalado (13 Dez 2007 às 00:10)

Fil disse:


> Nestes dias de inversão térmica, os pontos altos é que "sofrem". A estação das Penhas Douradas indica uma humidade de 5% às 22h, com uma temperatura de 7,5ºC...



é verdade amigo fil a manha passada quando sai de casa a minha estação marcava 1.1ºc quando me meti no carro e xeguei a parte baixa da covilha em direcção a castelo branco o termómetro do carro marcava isto


----------



## Nuno (13 Dez 2007 às 07:36)

BOM DIA 

POr aqui a minima foi de 2.9ºC e neste momento tenho 3.2ºC Tive um pouco de geada


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2007 às 07:40)

Por aqui mais uma noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Hoje o dia promete ser frio e a noite tambem... 

Tive uma mínima de 4.9ºC agora estou com 5.2ºC.

Acho que já se devia considerar uma vaga de frio não ?? é que o frio já não está só condicionado a uma zona está já pelo país todo 

Máximas


----------



## Nuno (13 Dez 2007 às 07:52)

-2.6 em Setúbal ? Siim aquerdito, depende da zona onde a estaçao esteija colocada, existem varias zonas onde pode ocorrer essa situaçao.


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2007 às 08:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Acho que já se devia considerar uma vaga de frio não ?? é que o frio já não está só condicionado a uma zona está já pelo país todo



De acordo com o que disse o Dan há dois dias, provavelmente ainda não.



Dan disse:


> Terão de ser seis dias consecutivos com valores 5ºC abaixo da média das mínimas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Dez 2007 às 08:54)

Bom dia! Estou de saída para Lx com um dia radioso que mais parece Verão!

Temp Mínima: 4.3ºC


----------



## Nuno (13 Dez 2007 às 08:55)

Agora presenciei um fenomeno muito estranho passo todos dias pela aquela zona e nunca vi nada assim, nos chamos aqui em Setúbal a Comenda, costuma-se verificar que quando se chega aquela zona as temperaturas dexem  2 3 graus, é uma zona tipo parque de meredas com um lago e de lados mesas enfim, esse ribeiro vem da serra e vem desaguar ao rio sado, na saida para o rio e mesmo ja no rio estava um grande manto branco por cima de agua mesmo rente a agua, mas so naquela zona. Nao era vapor era um tipo de nublina é estranho e nao pode tirar fotos pq ia no autocarro mas a noite quando chegar a casa ponho aqui umas fotos do local. As 8.20 quando sai de casa tinha 3.3ºC... agr nao sei nao estou em casa! Tbm de dizer que verificei uma camada de geada . MINI de hoje: 2.9ºC


----------



## Brigantia (13 Dez 2007 às 08:59)

Boas, hoje mínima de -5,0ºC, e quando saí de casa ainda registava -4,1ºC


----------



## squidward (13 Dez 2007 às 09:13)

Impressionante!! no Cartaxo regista-se -1ºC.

So via era telhados, ervas, plantas, carros....tudo branco, parecia que tinha nevado...mas pouco

pois...se chovesse era mais que certo que nevasse


----------



## jpmartins (13 Dez 2007 às 09:24)

Bom dia,
Esta noite por aqui a mínima foi de 2.8ºC.  Havia uma boa camada de geada.
Até domingo deve passar a barreira dos 0º.
Cumprimentos


----------



## HotSpot (13 Dez 2007 às 09:33)

Finalmente o termometro desceu abaixo de zero este ano 

Mín de *-1,4* (chill -2,5)

Caiu um geadão enorme. Ficam mais umas fotos de perto da minha casa.


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2007 às 09:41)

Bom dia. 

Céu limpo e -2,0ºC.

Mínima de -4,4ºC


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2007 às 09:42)

HotSpot disse:


> Caiu um geadão enorme. Ficam mais umas fotos de perto da minha casa.



Uma boa geada


----------



## Kraliv (13 Dez 2007 às 09:56)

Bom dia 


Por aqui (quase) mais do mesmo que é para não destoar 

Mínima de 3,1ºC com céu limpinho e aragem de Leste provocando um Win Chill que _os deixa _em sentido 


Registo das 09.00:

Temp. 6,0ºC
Humid. 68%
Pressão 1027hPa
Vento 10,8km/h E



Temperatura actual 7,4ºC


----------



## covenant (13 Dez 2007 às 10:24)

Registados 1.7ºC às 8.00am
Foi uma noite de bastante frio na Maia.
Um abraço a todos, e um bom dia de trabalho / aulas


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Dez 2007 às 10:33)

Isso é que vai um gelinho por aí!!! No sábado já o irei sentir em Braga. Aqui por S. Miguel é o contrário. Quem quizer se aquecer que venha até cá 

Registei até ao momento uma minima de 17,6ºC, caíram entre as 18h e as 8h 1,8 mm de precipitação.

Ás 8h30 estavam já 18ºC com 89% Hr, o céu na Lagoa encontrava-se nublado com abertas, aqui na Ribeira Chã está identico, apenas mais cinzento na parte montanhosa


----------



## Mago (13 Dez 2007 às 11:02)

Bom dia
Mínima de 0ºC por aqui, a altitude (800m) ajudou a não descer a temperatura no entanto em alguns vales por aqui de certeza chegou a graus negativos.
Agora estão 5ºC, 1029hpa
49% h.r


----------



## rufer (13 Dez 2007 às 11:29)

Boas.
Por aqui a noite foi bastante fria, -2,8ºC
Neste momento já vai em 8ºC.
Impressionante também foi a geada. Tudo branquinho.


----------



## Z13 (13 Dez 2007 às 11:41)

Hoje mínima de *-5,8ºC*

Agora *+3,5ºC*

Bom trabalho a todos


----------



## Rog (13 Dez 2007 às 12:21)

Boas, por aqui 16,7ºC, céu nublado com abertas
88%HR
1020hpa


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2007 às 13:15)

8,0ºC e apenas alguns cirrus no céu. À sombra, a geada ainda se vai mantendo.


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2007 às 14:03)

Nevoeiro esta manhã em alguns vales (Douro, Tua e Vilariça). Mirandela registava -1,0ºC às 12h UTC.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2007 às 14:45)

boa tarde
tive uma mínima de 5,9ºC

agora estou com 15,3ºC

para amanha espero ter uma mínima mais baixa


----------



## CidadeNeve (13 Dez 2007 às 15:29)

Pois é, isto anda tudo trocado... ou melhor, não é que não seja o tempo do frio, mas a constipação severa que me atinge impede-me de aproveitar condignamente os fenómenos que vão ocorrendo... 

De qualquer forma, aqui fica o registo de algumas ocorrencias:

não muito longe donde vive o spirit, registei no carro às 20.30 zero graus, com gelo (ou geada) já sobre o capot!;

na parte baixa da cidade registava 5 graus (na varanda) à mesma hora;

hoje de manhã registava 2 graus, quando 50 metros à frente, no estacionamento, a camada de geada era grande e incómoda (tive de remover o gelo do parabrisas), o que indica uma temperatura bem mais baixa;

cá em cima, dez minutos depois, a temperatura seria cerca de 3 ou 4 graus mais alta.

Em suma, é sempre uma aventura meteorológica viver na Covilhã.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2007 às 16:58)

tive uma máxima de 16,3ºC
neste momento a temperatura ja começa a descer: 14,2ºC
o céu está limpo e o vento esta fraco ou nulo.


----------



## olheiro (13 Dez 2007 às 17:01)

*Re: O frio também chegou às charnecas Ribatejanas*

Os espanhóis (INM) prevêm chuva a partir de 17, mas com queda de neve a cotas relativamente elevadas nas projecções que fazem por localidades...sem quaisquer dramatismos....ou seja sem recurso ao tradicional aviso especial que publicam com antecedência,  sempre que é previsível a queda de neve a baixa altitude. Puebla de Sanabria é uma excepção junto à fronteira portuguesa. Mas falemos de nós.....

Ontem saí de Lisboa, pelas 19 horas,  com o termómetro do carro a marcar 10graus na segunda circular (com trânsito relativamente intenso) . Uma hora depois entrei na quinta onde moro no Ribatejo (fronteira com o Alentejo) e a temperatura era de 0 graus...

Num termómetro que temos num dos alpendres exteriores da casa, às 05 da madrugada podia constatar-se que o mercúrio descera aos 04 graus negativos...

Já de manhã  muita geada a cobrir a relva e os arbustos e os telhados polvilhados de branco....as torneiras exteriores tinham água congelada....

A altitude local está próxima dos zero metros senão mesmo abaixo do nível da água do mar...

Esta situação que acabo de ralatar é muito frequente naquela zona quando o país se encontra sob o regime de altas pressões...mas por norma ocorre mais na segunda quinzena de Dezembro e em Janeiro (mês geadeiro).

Cordiais saudações e grandes nevões para o Norte e o Centro montanhoso...


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2007 às 17:35)

Por hoje o sol já desapareceu, mas ainda são visíveis algumas nuvens de fumo resultantes das várias queimadas que se fizeram aqui á volta. Em relação a ontem, baixou a mínima mas subiu a máxima. Ao sol, até foi um dia bastante agradável, mas a geada manteve-se todo o dia nos locais à sombra.

Extremos do dia: -4,4ºC / 10,2ºC 

Por agora: 7,0ºC


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (13 Dez 2007 às 17:56)

Boas tardes!

*Dados de hoje:*

Máxima: *13.8ºC*
Minima: *6.6ºC*

Actualmente estão *10.2ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco (nota.se alguma poeira na atmosfera)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Dez 2007 às 18:46)

Aqui o frio ja começa a picar! Ao vento não se pode estar!

Temp: 9.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2007 às 18:49)

temperatura actual: 9,1ºC

temperaturas de hoje:
MINIMA: 5,9ºC
MAXIMA:16,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2007 às 19:04)

*8,5ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Dez 2007 às 19:07)

Gilmet disse:


> *8,5ºC*



Mira Sintra esta a descer mais rapidamente que Sintra!

Sintra: 9.2ºC


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2007 às 19:10)

Gilmet disse:


> *8,5ºC*



Essa mínima de 5,9ºC ainda é ultrapassada hoje


----------



## Nuno (13 Dez 2007 às 19:13)

-3 para Setúbal. acerdito, varios meteogramas apontam isso mas so em algumas zonas esta temperatura


----------



## HotSpot (13 Dez 2007 às 19:29)

Hoje:

Min:  *-1,4ºC*
Max: *15,0ºC*

Espero que o meu seja um dos locais que o vaga diz


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2007 às 19:56)

já estava cheiro de espectativas quando... estagnou nos 8,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2007 às 20:00)

pronto, eu reconheço, é mentira, já esta a descer de novo

temp: 7,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2007 às 20:06)

Dan disse:


> Essa mínima de 5,9ºC ainda é ultrapassada hoje



Começo a acreditar que sim...

*7,3ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2007 às 20:31)

Bom, eu vou descansar um bocadinho a ver ae me passa esta crisa de euforia...
Quando as temperaturas descem assim eu começo a ficar passado!

Temperatura: 6,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2007 às 20:39)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive máxima de 12.9ºC agora estou com 6.8ºC.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa o vento está fraco.

Hoje a noite promete ser upa upa quanto ao frio...oh mínimas tão calorosas vão ser hehe.


----------



## Brigantia (13 Dez 2007 às 20:41)

Por aqui neste momento -0,7ºCVamos ver até onde vai esta noite.


----------



## Luis França (13 Dez 2007 às 20:45)

Saudações fresquinhas,

Aqui na zona de Montejunto estão uns humildes 2,9ºC e 1024 Hpa. Esta noite vou patinar e ver estrelas.


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2007 às 20:56)

Luis França disse:


> Esta noite vou patinar e ver estrelas.



Boa sorte com as estrelas, e que sejam das do céu, e não as de alguma eventual queda na patinagem


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Dez 2007 às 21:37)

Gilmet disse:


> Bom, eu vou descansar um bocadinho a ver ae me passa esta crisa de euforia...
> Quando as temperaturas descem assim eu começo a ficar passado!
> 
> Temperatura: 6,6ºC



Continuas à frente!

Temp: 7.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (13 Dez 2007 às 21:41)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Continuas à frente!
> 
> Temp: 7.7ºC



parece que sim, mas agora subiu um pouco...
estao agora 7,1ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Dez 2007 às 22:17)

Promete esta noite!

Temp: 6.8ºC

Acho k m vou ausentar! Outra desilusão como esta e enlouqueço! Pensava que o AA la pa Escandinavia fosse diferente! Afinal é mais do mm! Onde quer que o bicho esteja afecta Portugal! FOGO! NO CHANCE!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2007 às 23:27)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado, máxima de 17.5ºC; mínima de 8.0ºC e actual de 9.3ºC mas o raio do vento não pára


----------



## Gerofil (13 Dez 2007 às 23:33)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (04h53); Temperatura máxima = 13,2 ºC (14h25); Temperatuta actual = 6,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa. 

*Bem, hoje por aqui, ao contrário do dia nublado e ventoso de ontem, até foi um dia muito agradável: céu limpo e vento fraco, com mais 2/3 graus que ontem. Quem anda agora pela rua não tem impressão de estar frio: a temperatura ambiente está bem acima do valor apresentado pela Estação Meteorológica do IM.*
*Sugestão: Comparem os valores de temperatura das estações meteorológicas da rede principal do IM no Alentejo (PORTALEGRE, ÉVORA, BEJA e SINES) com as outras estações automáticas em redor ...*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 15,9 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Dez 2007 às 00:20)

Boa noite! Hoje por aqui dia quente e humido, com céu nublado e com boas abertas.

Valores de Hj: Tmin 17,6ºC/ Tmax 23,1ºC 

Actual: 17,7ºC e 84% Hr. 

Está impossivel este calor aqui


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2007 às 00:24)

Por aqui sigo com -1,3ºC, mas hoje está mais seco, há menos geada que ontem.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2007 às 00:39)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 8.6ºC.

A pressão está nos 1024hpa o vento está fraco  e a dar cabo da mínima.


----------



## Fil (14 Dez 2007 às 01:11)

Por cá uma miséria em relação ao resto da cidade. Tenho 0,4ºC e desde as 23:45 mais ou menos que ronda esta temperatura e não quer descer. A humidade está muito baixa, 42% com um ponto de orvalho de -11,1ºC.

Os extremos do dia foram: -1,3ºC / 9,2ºC

Temperaturas do carro às 23:25
Junto ao hotel São Lázaro: -6,0ºC
Junto ao IPB: -4,0ºC


----------



## Teles (14 Dez 2007 às 01:15)

aki ente Candeeiros e Montejunto já vai com -1.2 amanha de manha é ke vai ser


----------



## Gerofil (14 Dez 2007 às 01:35)

Às 00h00:

Faro (8 m) 11.2° 
Lissabon/Geof (95 m) 9.9° 
Portalegre (590 m) 9.7° 
Sagres (26 m) 7.5° 
Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) 7.5° 
Coimbra (179 m) 7.4° 
Beja (247 m) 7.3° 
Castelo Branco (384 m) 6.2° 
Viseu (644 m) 5.9° 
Vila Real (562 m) 5.1° 
Beja/B. Aerea (203 m) 5.0° 
Penhas Douradas (1388 m) 4.8° 
Evora (246 m) 4.5° 
Braganca (692 m) -0.4° 

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## Gerofil (14 Dez 2007 às 02:32)

Diferenças de temperaturas entre as estações oficiais (assinaladas pelos círculos vermelhos) e as estações automáticas (hoje, às 00h00):




copyright © 2007 /IM

Quanto a Estremoz, bem ... os meus termómetros marcam agora 7 ºC (Tronic) e 6,4 ºC (LIDL). No IM era para estar já com valores negativos ( -0,3 ºC à 01h00 UTC).


----------



## Nuno (14 Dez 2007 às 08:07)

1.6ºC de mínima em Setúbal


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2007 às 08:47)

Bom dia. 

Céu limpo e ainda -4,1ºC.

Mínima de -5,1ºC


----------



## Henrique (14 Dez 2007 às 09:18)

O IM para domingo ja preve 9ºC de maxima e 1ºC de minima para lisboa, ora, hoje ja tive gelo à porta de casa, carros, etc...a temperatura às 08:00 era 3ºC mas não consegui ver antes disso, e sabendo que a minima prevista era 5ºC, portanto, domingo, a temperatura minima aqui pela zona provavelmente poderá atingir os -2ºC, -3ºC, Ca frioooo! 
Era bom é que se mantivesse com a vinda da chuva  e depois nevava outra vez por aqui. 
Será que se eu pedir ao Pai Natal ele dá-me? Eu prometo que me porto bem! 

Boas Festas a todos...!


----------



## Mago (14 Dez 2007 às 09:27)

Bom dia
Mais um dia com muito frio, mínima de -0,8ºC
Agora está apenas 1ºC
1027hpa
61% H.R


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2007 às 09:29)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 5.3ºC agora estou com 6.6ºC  o mais giro é que o vento não parou se parasse chegava ao 0.

A pressão está nos 1024hpa o vento está fraco.

Hoje é o ultimo dia de aulas  por isso para aqueles que as têm bom começo de férias


----------



## HotSpot (14 Dez 2007 às 09:54)

Hoje tive de mínima *-0,8ºC*

Não teve tanto frio como ontem mas houve mais geada da boa 

Venha amanhã e Domingo o frio a "sério".


----------



## Kraliv (14 Dez 2007 às 10:04)

Bom dia... Bom Fim-de-Semana 


Mínima de *3,2ºC* dentro dos valores registados durante toda a semana.


Às 09.00h:

Temp. 6,1ºC
Humid. 62%
Pressão 1026hPa
Vento 9,3km/h ENE




Vamos lá ver o que dá Sábado e Domingo e Segunda e Terça e....


----------



## mocha (14 Dez 2007 às 10:28)

bom dia a todos, desde já bom fim de semana peço desculpas ultimamente tenho andado um pouco ausente devido ao trabalho, entretanto vou ligando o aquecedor porque isto tem estado de cortar
por aqui sigo com ceu limpo, 6ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Dez 2007 às 10:43)

Bom dia! Por aqui manhã de chuva com céu muito nublado a encoberto aqui na zona da Lagoa. Começou a chuvar por voltas das 8h20 daqui. Neste momento nao chove e parece querer melhorar.

Foi mais uma noite quente com minima de 17,5ºC. Ás 8h30 estavam 18,5ºC. Preve-se uma temperatura de água do mar de 19ºC. Falta só o sol para se dar um mergulho no mar Ai ai água do mar pq não deixes essa temperatura? Também quero algum frio para cá


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2007 às 12:15)

oi, bom dia, depois de ontem ter chegado aos 6,4ºC a temperatura começou a subir e so as 6:00 é que desceu de novo.
Tive uma minima de 5,9ºC (igual à de ontem)

neste momento estou com 12,5ºC e o céu esta pouco nublado por nuvens altas


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Dez 2007 às 13:11)

Bom por aqui mantem-se o céu quase encoberto mas sem chuva por agora. No entanto parece que a temperatura está a descer ligeiramente. Neste momento nota-se um pouco mais fresco do que ao inicio da manhã


----------



## Brigantia (14 Dez 2007 às 13:41)

Hoje mínima de -5,4ºC e mais um dia de céu limpo.


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2007 às 15:13)

ah e tal, tá fresquinho ....

10ºc neste momento


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2007 às 16:36)

Boa tarde. Tive uma máxima de 15,2ºC (menos 1,1ºC que ontem) e neste momento a temperatura ja desce: 14,7ºC
o vento está fraco


----------



## Nuno (14 Dez 2007 às 18:10)

Boas,

Neste momento 9,9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Dez 2007 às 18:12)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite! Hoje por aqui dia quente e humido, com céu nublado e com boas abertas.
> 
> Valores de Hj: Tmin 17,6ºC/ Tmax 23,1ºC
> 
> ...



Pois é, ainda ontem vi carros que marcavam *22 ºC*, aqui por Ponta Delgada.
Saio de casa de manhã e mesmo com chuva tenho calor.


----------



## hurricane (14 Dez 2007 às 18:21)

Por aqui 7º e pouca humidade, por isso amanhã não deve haver muita geada.
Para além disso tá um vento ligeiro e dp pronto tudo estragado, mas mesmo assim esse vento quase que nos congela.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2007 às 18:52)

por cá a temperatura quase que não desce, alias há uns minutos para cá tem vindo a subir: 10,8ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Dez 2007 às 19:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> Hoje é o ultimo dia de aulas  por isso para aqueles que as têm bom começo de férias



Férias onde as minhas aulas da universidade só acabam dia 21  e depois trabalhar, estudar porque Janeiro vai ser terrível, mas terei tempo para vir aqui  ai a minha vida

Por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens na serra e no mar, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 17.4ºC
Temperatura mínima: 7.8ºC
Temperatura actual: 12.7ºC


----------



## HotSpot (14 Dez 2007 às 19:58)

A máxima hoje foi de *15,8ºC*, Mais alta que ontem 

Vamos ver entao como corre o fim-de-semana em relação ao frio pela manhã...Já me pareceu melhor o cenário


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2007 às 20:04)

Tive agora durante 15 minutos á janela e já vi 3 estrelas cadentes.
veem-se bem a noroeste


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2007 às 20:08)

temperatura: 10,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2007 às 20:18)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma um máxima de 13.0ºC e agora estou estagnado nos 10.0ºC.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (14 Dez 2007 às 20:34)

Boas Noites!

*Dados de Hoje:*

Maxima: *13.2ºC*
Minima: *7.0ºC*

Actualmente estão *11ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Brigantia (14 Dez 2007 às 20:46)

Boas, neste momento -1,9ºC, 66% de humidade, ponto de orvalho -8ºC e a pressão está nos 1023hpa.


PS: A minha estação está a dar neveOu está marada ou anda muito á frente e já anuncia o que se vai passar na Terça:assobio::assobio:


----------



## Weatherman (14 Dez 2007 às 20:55)

Neste momento em vouzela estamos com 1,1ºC humidade de 71% ponto de orvalho nos -3ºC,  vento clamo, pressão 1023hPa.

olha Brigantia a minha também esta a dar neve.
vamos ver no que vai dar!!!


----------



## Brigantia (14 Dez 2007 às 21:01)

Weatherman disse:


> olha Brigantia a minha também esta a dar neve.
> vamos ver no que vai dar!!!


Até as estações começam a acreditar

Hoje vou registar a mínima mais baixa do mês, neste momento -2,1ºC, 1,5ºC a menos que ontem por esta hora


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2007 às 21:25)

Também aqui registo um valor mais baixo que ontem por esta hora.

Extremos do dia: -5,1ºC / 9,8ºC 

Por agora: -0,6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (14 Dez 2007 às 21:33)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 4,7 ºC (08h10); Temperatura máxima = 11,9 ºC (14h57); Temperatuta actual = 5,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa. 

*Esta noite está a ficar por aqui bem mais fria que a de ontem; descida da pressão atmosférica (o anticiclone vai-se afastando para o Norte da Europa) e aumento da intensidade do vento, que contorna o anticiclone originando uma corrente retrógada.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 12); Temperatura máxima = 15,9 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Nuno (14 Dez 2007 às 21:36)

POr aqui 6.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (14 Dez 2007 às 21:45)

Temperaturas às 21h00:

Faro (8 m) 10.9° 
Sagres (26 m) 10.1° 
Lisbon (105 m) 9.8° 
Coimbra (179 m) 7.1° 
Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) 5.7° 
Beja (247 m) 5° 
Evora (246 m) 5.0° 
Castelo Branco (384 m) 4.5° 
Viseu (644 m) 4.5° 
Braganca (692 m) 0.4° 

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## Bgc (14 Dez 2007 às 21:48)

Por aqui (Cruzamento de Nogueira), -2.5ºC.    
Snow is coming!


----------



## Brigantia (14 Dez 2007 às 21:50)

Bgc disse:


> Por aqui (Cruzamento de Nogueira), -2.5ºC.
> Snow is coming!


Na zona oeste da cidade exactamente a mesma temparatura -2,5ºC


----------



## Weatherman (14 Dez 2007 às 21:54)

ja entrei nos negativos -0,3ºC


----------



## Z13 (14 Dez 2007 às 22:28)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas, neste momento -1,9ºC, 66% de humidade, ponto de orvalho -8ºC e a pressão está nos 1023hpa.
> 
> 
> PS: A minha estação está a dar neveOu está marada ou anda muito á frente e já anuncia o que se vai passar na Terça:assobio::assobio:





A minha também esteve a prever queda de neve ao final da tarde...mas já "acordou"!!!!!

Hoje obtive a 2ª mínima mais baixa do ano com *-6,7ºC*, e uma máxima de *+13,1ºC*. 

Neste momento ja registo *-4,1ºC* e uma HR de 79%


----------



## Bgc (14 Dez 2007 às 22:36)

-4.1ºC, já?


----------



## Brigantia (14 Dez 2007 às 22:50)

Bgc disse:


> -4.1ºC, já?


Hoje não sei onde isto vai parar... eu também já vou com -3,4ºC. Nos outros dias só atingia esta temperatura lá prás 00:45...


----------



## Bgc (14 Dez 2007 às 22:52)

Aposto nuns -7ºC   Mais logo, antes de me deitar, vou fazer uma "ronda" de carro pelos pontos supostamente mais frios...IPB, São Lázaro, etc. Vamos lá ver!


----------



## Rog (14 Dez 2007 às 23:04)

Boas, por aqui 14,5ºC
92%HR
1019hpa
céu nublado
Hoje a manhã foi de trovoadas e chuva localmente forte acompanhada de granizo, atingindo 17mm numa hora.
Quanto às trovoadas foram fortes, tive amigos que ficaram com equipamentos danificados como modems devido às descargas electricas que cairam próximas.


----------



## Brigantia (14 Dez 2007 às 23:22)

Acabei de colocar a minha estação no wunderground, visitem Ainda está em fase de testes mas em breve estará sempre online


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2007 às 23:26)

Brigantia disse:


> Acabei de colocar a minha estação no wunderground, vistem Ainda está em fase de testes mas em breve estará sempre online



Espetaculo 

Por aqui 6.3ºC  eu tou a dar em doido com estas temperaturas...


----------



## Gerofil (14 Dez 2007 às 23:39)

Curta viagem em torno de Estremoz (temperaturas registadas pelo termómetro do carro entre as 22h30 e as 23h00):

Estremoz = 4,5 ºC
Vila Viçosa = 2,5 ºC
Borba = 0,5 ºC

Situação normal numa situação de anticiclone: Estremoz fica num topo mais elevado, enquanto Borba fica perto de um vale.


----------



## Z13 (14 Dez 2007 às 23:45)

Brigantia disse:


> Acabei de colocar a minha estação no wunderground, visitem Ainda está em fase de testes mas em breve estará sempre online



Parabens!!!!

Mais uma a debitar dados da nossa cidade para todo o mundo em tempo real!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Dez 2007 às 23:52)

Bom, por aqui dia ligeiramente mais fresco que ontem com céu muito nublado e chuva.

Valores de Hoje: Tmin 16,2ºC / Tmax 18,5ºC Precipitação 7mm


----------



## Brigantia (14 Dez 2007 às 23:54)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Parabens!!!!
> 
> Mais uma a debitar dados da nossa cidade para todo o mundo em tempo real!!!


Obrigado. Também tens de colocar a tua...

-3,9ºC neste momento


----------



## Bgc (14 Dez 2007 às 23:57)




----------



## Bgc (15 Dez 2007 às 00:01)

Miranda do Douro tá a dar-lhe... Está com uma temperatura actual cerca de   3ºC abaixo de Bragança


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2007 às 00:01)

Brigantia disse:


> Acabei de colocar a minha estação no wunderground, visitem Ainda está em fase de testes mas em breve estará sempre online


----------



## Bgc (15 Dez 2007 às 00:03)

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=15&la=1&gid=2737640

Miranda do Douro: -6ºC neste momento


----------



## Fil (15 Dez 2007 às 00:03)

Boas. Aqui na sertã brigantina ainda vou em -1,4ºC, mas mesmo assim com uma temperatura bem mais baixa que nos dias anteriores à mesma hora. Có para comparação, no dia 18 de novembro, aquele das mínimas baixíssimas, a esta hora ainda estava com -0,2ºC.

Os extremos do dia foram -1,6ºC / 8,8ºC.

Bgc, onde te encontras para ser mais exacto? Cruzamento para Nogueira é aquele na recta da Mosca?


----------



## Bgc (15 Dez 2007 às 00:05)

Sim, Cruzamento de Nogueira é aquele do restaurante Serra de Nogueira, dá acesso para a Serra e para a aldeia com o mesmo nome!


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2007 às 00:05)

Aqui vou com -2,1ºC.


----------



## Fil (15 Dez 2007 às 00:06)

Bgc disse:


> Miranda do Douro tá a dar-lhe... Está com uma temperatura actual cerca de   3ºC abaixo de Bragança



Se tivessemos a estação do IM num local mais própio, já não era assim... 

É pena não termos dados de Chaves e Mirandela. As temperaturas na região do Oeste também prometem!


----------



## Bgc (15 Dez 2007 às 00:07)

Apesar do céu limpo, atenção à máxima para 2ªf para Bragança: 2ºC!
A máxima e a mínima são tipica/ de neve, resta a precipitação!!

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoGeral.jsp


----------



## Bgc (15 Dez 2007 às 00:08)

Bem visto, Fil. Mas também não sei as condições da estação de Miranda.


----------



## Mago (15 Dez 2007 às 00:10)

Brigantia já vais com uma temperatura jeitosa, estou curioso para saber a tua minima desta noite amanhã.
Regista-a tambem no Meteoclimatic para encher-mos o mapa do nosso País.

Por aqui estou com +1,8ºC, a altitude (800m) não deixa baixar muito.
1024hpa
61% h.r
Céu com "chuva de estrelas"


----------



## Fil (15 Dez 2007 às 00:14)

Também não sei das condições da estação de Miranda do Douro, mas suponho que deve ficar numa zona de planalto, tal como a própia cidade. Bragança tem um relevo muito acidentado, por isso tem diferenças de temperatura significativas na sua área urbana. É só comparar com o carro a Av. João da Cruz com as Cantarias/IPB.

Aqui baixa lentamente, -1,5ºC agora e 53% hr.



Mago disse:


> Brigantia já vais com uma temperatura jeitosa, estou curioso para saber a tua minima desta noite amanhã.
> Regista-a tambem no Meteoclimatic para encher-mos o mapa do nosso País.
> 
> Por aqui estou com +1,8ºC, a altitude (800m) não deixa baixar muito.
> ...



Mas acho que a estação do IM de Trancoso é mais fria que a tua.


----------



## Z13 (15 Dez 2007 às 00:20)

Brigantia disse:


> -3,9ºC neste momento





estão agora *-5,1ºC* lá fora 

vou abrir uma torneira...

dia 17 de Novembro passado, congelou-me a água no contador e nos tubos q lhe dá acesso, e só descongelou a meio da tarde...


----------



## Brigantia (15 Dez 2007 às 00:23)

Zoelae13 disse:


> estão agora *-5,1ºC* lá fora
> 
> vou abrir uma torneira...
> 
> dia 17 de Novembro passado, congelou-me a água no contador e nos tubos q lhe dá acesso, e só descongelou a meio da tarde...



Boa atitude, hoje vai voltar a congelar tudo. Eu sigo com -4,2ºC e 78hr


----------



## Mago (15 Dez 2007 às 00:23)

Fil disse:


> Também não sei das condições da estação de Miranda do Douro, mas suponho que deve ficar numa zona de planalto, tal como a própia cidade. Bragança tem um relevo muito acidentado, por isso tem diferenças de temperatura significativas na sua área urbana. É só comparar com o carro a Av. João da Cruz com as Cantarias/IPB.
> 
> Aqui baixa lentamente, -1,5ºC agora e 53% hr.
> 
> ...



A Estação do IM chega a noite e ...xau.....
OS meus valores agora com a estação La Crosse estão a bater quase milimetricamente certos com a estação Oregon de um colega meu que tambem esta Online que tem em cima do telhado a 1km daqui mas sensivelmente à mesma cota.
noto diferenças é na humidade, aqui no fundo do meu quintal passa uma linha de água.pode influenciar.

A estação do IM fica a uns 30 ou 40 metros mais alta que eu, durante o dia ha uma diferença média de 0,5ºC mas também pode depender da localização.


----------



## Brigantia (15 Dez 2007 às 01:34)

Já uns impressionantes -4,9ºC


----------



## Bgc (15 Dez 2007 às 01:50)

Fui dar uma volta de carro e cheguei mesmo agora.
Vou dizer-vos o que registei por volta da 1h15/1h30m:

IPB  *-7.0ºC*!
São Lázaro (200m depois)  *-8.5ºC*!
Gimonde (3km de Bragança) *-9ºC*!! (e o rio parecia uma pista!!)

Deliciem-se tanto como eu!


----------



## Brigantia (15 Dez 2007 às 01:52)

Bgc disse:


> Fui dar uma volta de carro e cheguei mesmo agora.
> Vou dizer-vos o que registei por volta da 1h15/1h30m:
> 
> IPB  *-7.0ºC*!
> ...


no comment

Segunda vou solicitar os registos das varias estações do IPB.
Hoje isto vai ficar tudo congelado...


----------



## Bgc (15 Dez 2007 às 01:53)

Imaginem estes valores com mais 5h/6h de evolução até ao nascer do sol!


----------



## Brigantia (15 Dez 2007 às 01:58)

Bgc disse:


> Imaginem estes valores com mais 5h/6h de evolução até ao nascer do sol!


Ao ritmo actual a minha estação vai para muito perto dos -8ºCpara já -5ºC e 81%hr


----------



## Bgc (15 Dez 2007 às 01:59)

Só me apetece ficar toda a noite a seguir os valores


----------



## Fil (15 Dez 2007 às 02:15)

Bgc disse:


> Fui dar uma volta de carro e cheguei mesmo agora.
> Vou dizer-vos o que registei por volta da 1h15/1h30m:
> 
> IPB  *-7.0ºC*!
> ...



Interessante, eu também fui dar uma voltinha no carro mas com um trajecto bem mais curto. Desci o meu bairro e passei em frente ao IPB, onde registava -6,5ºC. Depois segui até à rotunda das cantarias e lá estavam -4,5ºC. Voltei e passei novamente pelo IPB e segui até à rotunda da flor da ponte, onde registei a menor temperatura do trajecto: -7,5ºC.

Gimonde é que não dá hipóteses 

Em minha casa tenho uns humildes -2,0ºC


----------



## ACalado (15 Dez 2007 às 02:18)

Fil disse:


> Interessante, eu também fui dar uma voltinha no carro mas com um trajecto bem mais curto. Desci o meu bairro e passei em frente ao IPB, onde registava -6,5ºC. Depois segui até à rotunda das cantarias e lá estavam -4,5ºC. Voltei e passei novamente pelo IPB e segui até à rotunda da flor da ponte, onde registei a menor temperatura do trajecto: -7,5ºC.
> 
> Gimonde é que não dá hipóteses
> 
> Em minha casa tenho uns humildes -2,0ºC



deixa la que eu aki nao desço dos 3.0ºc  vim a pouco na parte baixa da cidade onde estavam -3.8ºc  anda tudo trocado


----------



## Bgc (15 Dez 2007 às 02:20)

Os registos confirmam-se, estão bem semelhantes


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2007 às 02:21)

Xiça, aqui com os meus 8Cº já estou a bater o dente com as vossas conversas.

Vou aquecer um pouco o Forum que só vejo smiles a tremer


----------



## Bgc (15 Dez 2007 às 02:23)

eheheh 

Eu só gostava de estar em Gimonde onde registei os -9ºC há 1h, por volta das 6h ou 7h da manhã! Pagava para ver


----------



## ACalado (15 Dez 2007 às 02:25)

Vince disse:


> Xiça, aqui com os meus 8Cº já estou a bater o dente com as vossas conversas.
> 
> Vou aquecer um pouco o Forum que só vejo smiles a tremer



que é isso o pessoal aki a ressacar por frio e neve e vens para aki erradiar o pessoal com calor  na brinca belo braseiro só faltam as  chouriças e o belo do tinto


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2007 às 08:28)

Bons dias...

Por aqui noite de céu pouco nublado e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 4.8ºC  e agora tou com 5.3ºC.

A pressão está nos 1020hpa  o vento está fraco.


----------



## Weatherman (15 Dez 2007 às 08:33)

bom dia
eu por aqui estou com -5,6ºC

e a minha estação continua a dar neve


----------



## Brigantia (15 Dez 2007 às 09:40)

Boas, dias a mínima desceu aos -7ºC e neste momento ainda registo -1,1ºC.
A estação também continua a dar neve


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2007 às 10:03)

Ainda -3ºC, com um valor mínimo de -6,8ºC.


----------



## Fil (15 Dez 2007 às 10:04)

Bom dia! Em minha casa tive uma mínima de -4,3ºC. Fui dar a habitual voltinha no carro por volta das 08h e o cenário era muito parecido ao de novembro passado. Em Gimonde registei lá -11,5ºC e o rio tinha uma camada de gelo por cima:



 



De resto a geada não era muito visivel na vegetação devido à humidade baixa, excepto em alguns locais.

Neste momento a temperatura parece não querer subir, tenho -2,5ºC e ando à volta desta temperatura há mais de uma hora. A humidade é de 56% e a pressão de 1027 hPa com tendência a descer.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Dez 2007 às 10:12)

Bom dia, por aqui tive a minima mais baixa deste outono: *4,4ºC*.
Havia alguma geada (mas pouca...).

Por agora sigo com 9,0ºC
O céu esta pouco nublado or nuvens altas e o vento está fraco.

Como eu gostava de ter uma casa em Bragança...


----------



## HotSpot (15 Dez 2007 às 11:07)

Por aqui mínima de *-0,9ºC*

É a 3ª negativa consecutiva...venham mais duas


----------



## jonaslor (15 Dez 2007 às 11:34)

Bom dia pessoal.
Por aqui céu limpo com minima de 3,8º. Neste momento registam-se 8,6º


----------



## jonaslor (15 Dez 2007 às 11:36)

Mas parece que para dia 18 a freemeteo e a estação de loriga, prevêm queda de neve.
Esperemos que isso aconteça e se prolongue até ao natal..


----------



## Z13 (15 Dez 2007 às 11:45)

Bom dia!

Hoje registei a mínima mais baixa do ano com *-7,9ºC*

A minha antiga estação ficou-se pelos -6,1ºC

A esta hora ainda não chegamos aos "zero"!  -1,1ºC

Ahh, e também continua a dar neve


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2007 às 11:59)

Por aqui já vou com 2ºC, mas nos locais à sombra a geada vai manter-se todo o dia.


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2007 às 12:16)

Brutal!!! Que inveja...
Também quero!

Aqui pelas hortas de Lisboa também geou qualquer coisa, mas muito longe de cenários assim...


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2007 às 12:18)

AnDré disse:


> Brutal!!! Que inveja...
> Também quero!
> 
> Aqui pelas hortas de Lisboa também geou qualquer coisa, mas muito longe de cenários assim...



Na segunda deve gear muito mais por aí, o IM prevê 0ºC para Lisboa.


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2007 às 12:21)

Dan disse:


> Na segunda deve gear muito mais por aí, o IM prevê 0ºC para Lisboa.



Já não, alteraram as previsões. Agora o previsto é 4ºC.


----------



## BARROS (15 Dez 2007 às 13:38)

*QUE SORTE A DE VOCÊS DO HEMISFÉRIO NORTE...*

...de terem a chance de passar o Natal com NEVE. Torço para que Lisboa tenha esta sorte também. Por aqui, no sul do Brasil, em pleno final de primavera, alguns lugares ainda registram temperqaturas de inverno!!! São Joaquim, a 1.400m de altitude, teve *6,2°C* no dia 13, e* 6,6°C* no dia 14. Até São Paulo ainda sofreu um pouco, no dia 13 o dia variou entre *15,7°* e* 19,1°*... não lembro de ter visto nehuma temperatura máxima em dezembro, abaixo de 20 graus antes. Também muita chuva, já estamos com mais de 100mm aqui...

Duas dúvidas: 1- A neve que cai é registrada como precipitação, em milimetros?
                    2- Alguém sabe como andam as temperaturas pela região de LA CORUÑA?

              muito obrigado a quem puder me responder!


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2007 às 13:48)

BARROS disse:


> *QUE SORTE A DE VOCÊS DO HEMISFÉRIO NORTE...*
> 
> ...de terem a chance de passar o Natal com NEVE. Torço para que Lisboa tenha esta sorte também. Por aqui, no sul do Brasil, em pleno final de primavera, alguns lugares ainda registram temperqaturas de inverno!!! São Joaquim, a 1.400m de altitude, teve *6,2°C* no dia 13, e* 6,6°C* no dia 14. Até São Paulo ainda sofreu um pouco, no dia 13 o dia variou entre *15,7°* e* 19,1°*... não lembro de ter visto nehuma temperatura máxima em dezembro, abaixo de 20 graus antes. Também muita chuva, já estamos com mais de 100mm aqui...
> 
> ...



Sim, aqui a precipitação é medida em mm mesmo a neve.

LA CORUNA: 
3,6ºC de mínima hoje.
Ontem: 5,8ºC / 14,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Dez 2007 às 14:58)

Boa tarde, por aqui a temperatura situa-se nos 14,6ºC e o ceu esta limpo
vento moderado

a maneira como o IM altera as previsões e que me deixa triste...


----------



## Minho (15 Dez 2007 às 14:59)

Boas!

Aqui por Melgaço a mínima situou-se nos -1.5ºC. A geada começa a ficar perigosa pois as camadas de gelo não derretem de um dia para outro e já há registos de vários acidentes...

Neste momento estão 8.3ºC sendo que a máxima do dia em princípio já foi atingida às 14:20 com 9.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (15 Dez 2007 às 15:29)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temperatura mínima de 3,5 ºC. Agradável dia de Sol.


----------



## Minho (15 Dez 2007 às 16:42)

Nos locais mais abrigados mais parece que caiu neve...


----------



## Minho (15 Dez 2007 às 17:12)

Começa a temperatura a cair a pique neste momento 4.9ºC


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2007 às 17:21)

Minho disse:


> Nos locais mais abrigados mais parece que caiu neve...



Bastante geada por aí.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Dez 2007 às 17:24)

Por aqui, dia de sol e noite nada fria em comparação com os outros , registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 16.3ºC
Temperatura mínima: 8.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 10.8ºC

Está a descer a pique será hoje que chego perto dos 2ºC a 3ºC, rezem para não fazer vento, já que hoje o vento de leste diminuiu aqui no Algarve e agora sem vento nenhum


----------



## Minho (15 Dez 2007 às 17:27)

Dan disse:


> Bastante geada por aí.



Só tenho pena de não ter coragem de me levantar às 7h para ir fazer um roteiro da geada


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2007 às 17:39)

Minho disse:


> Só tenho pena de não ter coragem de me levantar às 7h para ir fazer um roteiro da geada



Esta manhã também só saí às 11 horas, mas ainda apanhei -2ºC num vale sombrio aqui perto. 

Hoje ainda “aqueceu” durante a tarde. Na estação meteorológica, o valor máximo foi superior a 12ºC.

Extremos do dia aqui em casa: -6,8ºC / 10,2ºC

Por agora: 7,9ºC


----------



## jose leça (15 Dez 2007 às 17:52)

Boas
Hoje tive uma máxima de 12,8ºC e mínima de 3,0ºC
Sigo com 7,9ºC


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (15 Dez 2007 às 17:55)

Boas Tardes!
*
Dados de Hoje:*

Maxima:*13.6ºC*
Minima:*6.2ºC*

Actualmente estou com céu limpo, vento fraco e *10.6ºC*


----------



## Fil (15 Dez 2007 às 17:56)

Aqui a máxima ainda chegou aos 10,5ºC, não estava nada à espera... Agora a temperatura está inesperadamente a descer bastante devagar, está também algum vento. Tenho neste momento 7,4ºC, 27% hr e 1023 hPa. Ontem a esta hora estavam 3,7ºC.


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2007 às 18:08)

Grandes fotos de Geada pesssoal. A do Dan então com o enquadramento temático da placa do gelo é um mimo.
E essa localidade chamada Gimonde (Google Maps) perto de Bragança arrisca a tornar-se um local de culto meteorológico  
Já agora, esse rio que gela em Gimonde, o que se vê no Google Maps é uma represa ou mini-hidrica ? Ou seja, as águas estão muito paradas daí a gelar tanta vez ?

Pois eu durante um passeio desta tarde em Cascais cheguei a ter calor, talvez pelo excesso de roupa


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2007 às 18:44)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 12.9ºC agora estou já com 8.1ºC 

A pressão está nos a descer a pique e está nos 1017hpa o vento está fraco.

Hoje deve ser a noite mais fria


----------



## Minho (15 Dez 2007 às 18:45)

18:45 3.9ºc....


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2007 às 18:51)

Mas que descida incrivelll    agora tenho a marcar no termometro de mercurio 6,0ºC e já teve a marcar 5,5ºC   o digital ate tem dificuldade em acompanhar o ritmo


----------



## Brigantia (15 Dez 2007 às 19:02)

Grandes fotos reporteres MeteoPT de serviço (Fil, Dan e Minho)De facto Gimonde começa a ser local de culto meteorologico, em Bragança quando se fala em rios congelados pensa-se logo em Gimonde.

Hoje  a temperatura não está a descer ao ritmo de ontem, neste momento 3,4ºC e 42% de humidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2007 às 19:06)

miguel disse:


> Mas que descida incrivelll    agora tenho a marcar no termometro de mercurio 6,0ºC e já teve a marcar 5,5ºC   o digital ate tem dificuldade em acompanhar o ritmo



Podes crer Miguel esta noite se isto se se mantiver o país vai ter umas ricas mínimas...


----------



## PedroNGV (15 Dez 2007 às 19:07)

Boas pessoal! Cá vai a minha primeira contribuição:

Temp mínima: -7º 
Temp máxima: 8º
Actual: 2º

Abraço!


----------



## Brigantia (15 Dez 2007 às 19:08)

PedroNGV disse:


> Boas pessoal! Cá vai a minha primeira contribuição:
> 
> Temp mínima: -7º
> Temp máxima: 8º
> ...



Bem vindo Pedro. Coloca o local e se quiseres passa pelo tópico das apresentações.


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2007 às 19:21)

A máxima hoje foi muito alta Deve ser por isso que a temperatura ainda não está tão baixa como ontem.

Por agora: 3,6ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Dez 2007 às 19:22)

Tenho duas estações uma que tem 5 anos e a outra que comprei no LIDL na promoção do mês passado.

Estão as duas exactamente no mesmo local a mais velha marca 9.2ºC a do LIDL marca 8.4ºC qual a que esta certa, eu acho que é a mais velha , porque a do LIDL dá sempre temperaturas acerca de 1 grau acima da mais velha , apesar de ir sempre à frente da outra mas de manhã confirmo a mínima a mais velha valor mais baixo sempre que a outra, quanto às máximas dá sempre 2ºC abaixo da mais velha, logo está errada, penso eu 

Já agora comparação das 2 estações:

Mínima: 8.2ºC ; 9.1ºC  (LIDL)
Máxima: 16.3ºC; 13.9ºC (LIDL)


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2007 às 19:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tenho duas estações uma que tem 5 anos e a outra que comprei no LIDL na promoção do mês passado.
> 
> Estão as duas exactamente no mesmo local a mais velha marca 9.2ºC a do LIDL marca 8.4ºC qual a que esta certa, eu acho que é a mais velha , porque a do LIDL dá sempre temperaturas acerca de 1 grau acima da mais velha , apesar de ir sempre à frente da outra mas de manhã confirmo a mínima a mais velha valor mais baixo sempre que a outra, quanto às máximas dá sempre 2ºC abaixo da mais velha, logo está errada, penso eu



A minha La crosse e Oregon variam entre uma e a outra por vezes entre 0.5ºC a 1ºC mas eu confio mais na La Crosse.
-------------

Estou com 7.5ºC o IM deve estar com medo de constipar os alertas.


----------



## HotSpot (15 Dez 2007 às 19:28)

Hoje

Max *14,2ºC*
Min *-0,9ºC*


Agora sigo com 6,4ºC e a descer...

Mário Barros:

Tiveste sempre um problema com a tua Oregon não foi? O higrometro salvo erro?


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2007 às 19:31)

HotSpot disse:


> Hoje
> 
> Max *14,2ºC*
> Min *-0,9ºC*
> ...



Sim mas é só mesmo o higrometro porque a temperatura está bem ás vezes tenho mínimas e máximas iguais na La crosse e Oregon.


----------



## Brigantia (15 Dez 2007 às 19:34)

Agora sim começa a cair a pique e já vai nos 2,1ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (15 Dez 2007 às 19:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim mas é só mesmo o higrometro porque a temperatura está bem ás vezes tenho mínimas e máximas iguais na La crosse e Oregon.



Mas olha que eu confiaria mais na oregon. Podes comprar só o sensor para substituires o danificado.

http://www.meteorologica.co.uk/prod...=cat&strKeywords=&strSearchCriteria=&PT_ID=90

Aqui é caro mas consegues arranjar mais barato.

Esse sensor da oregon num Radiation Shield é


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2007 às 19:46)

HotSpot disse:


> Mas olha que eu confiaria mais na oregon. Podes comprar só o sensor para substituires o danificado.
> 
> http://www.meteorologica.co.uk/prod...=cat&strKeywords=&strSearchCriteria=&PT_ID=90
> 
> ...



Pois nos states é só 30€ o sensor que é apenas do que preciso vou esperar uns tempos qualquer dia já os á cá em Portugal...

Eu não me entendo com compras vindas do estrangeiro.


----------



## Rog (15 Dez 2007 às 19:57)

Boas, 
por aqui ceu nublado
13,3ºC
86%HR
1017hpa

hoje:
min: 11,1ºC
max: 15,5ºC


----------



## HotSpot (15 Dez 2007 às 20:48)

Estou com um problema "tecnico". O vento não para de soprar de Oeste e não pára um instante 

Mesmo assim menos 1º que ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Dez 2007 às 21:13)

Eu sigo com 7.9ºC  menos 4ºC a 5ºC do que ontem , vai gear esta noite em Olhão


----------



## Gerofil (15 Dez 2007 às 21:15)

Olá; é pena neste momento não estar em Estremoz ... 






copyright © 2007 IM 

Sinceramente só pode ser um erro, acho eu.


----------



## PedroNGV (15 Dez 2007 às 21:26)

Realmente essa discrepância no interior do Alentejo soa a erro!

Neste momento -1º.

Abraço!


----------



## storm (15 Dez 2007 às 21:39)

Boas,

Bombarral (hoje):

Temperatura mínima : 5.2ºC
Temperatura actual : 8.2ºC

A temperatura hoje está a descer mais rapidamente do que nos últimos dias, hoje de tarde quando andava a trabalhar (campo) estava um frio medonho, nem o blusão ajudava.

Ps: devido ao falecimento de um familiar extremamente próximo (Pai), não tenho tido grande entusiasmo e tempo para participar 


Cumps,


----------



## Prof BioGeo (15 Dez 2007 às 22:03)

Mais uma noite gelada pelo interior do Alentejo. Registo neste momento 3ºC apenas.


----------



## hurricane (15 Dez 2007 às 22:44)

Por aqui 5º!
Durante o dia esteve também muito frio!


----------



## João Soares (15 Dez 2007 às 22:48)

Arranjei uma termometro de mercurio, mas na proxima semana vou arranjar um po barato... Com o tal termometro registo agora *4ºC*


----------



## jose leça (15 Dez 2007 às 22:53)

4,8ºC e 77% HR, céu limpo e vento calmo.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Dez 2007 às 23:01)

Boa noite a todos! Hoje encontro-me em Braga! Por aqui está muito frio. 
Hoje de manhã quando saí de S. Miguel, o dia estava com céu algo nublado um pouco melhor que nos ultimos dias e ás 7h30 da manhã registei 15,4ºC. A minima foi de 15ºC um pouco abaixo dos ultimos dias.

Até ao dia 31 de Dezembro, vou ficar aqui por Braga e depois regresso de novo aos Açores. Já nao estava habituado a este frio, mas é bom. Se poder ainda compro uma estação meteorologica baratinha para acompanhar o tempo por cá nestes 15 dias


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Dez 2007 às 23:12)

Ai como ela desce só desce e desce e desce 6.5ºC neste momento, mas no weatherchannel Faro está com 5ºC, onde chegará ela hoje , Faro deveria entrar o alerta amarelo se chegar aos 4ºC, não podemos contar só com Faro, porque vim agora de Moncarapacho para Olhão e o carro marcou 1ºC a seguir a Quelfes


----------



## Z13 (15 Dez 2007 às 23:20)

Hoje os meus registos variaram entre os -7,9ºC e os +13,7ºC

Neste momento registo *-3,2ºC*.  Parece-me que ontem, por esta altura, ja estaria mais frio...

Veremos como passa o resto da noite

Boa noite a todos


----------



## squidward (15 Dez 2007 às 23:27)

aqui estão 4ºc


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Dez 2007 às 23:28)

Só uma questão importante no IM às 22 h , Portimão tem 1.3ºC, tenho um amigo de Portimão ele diz que estão 7.3ºC e mora a 500 metros da estação


----------



## belem (15 Dez 2007 às 23:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Só uma questão importante no IM às 22 h , Portimão tem 1.3ºC, tenho um amigo de Portimão ele diz que estão 7.3ºC e mora a 500 metros da estação



Isso é muito corrente aqui em Portugal. Já ao Funchal o Instituto Nacional tem o hábito de registar uns valores, mas depois quando gravam esses valores para se ter uma perspectiva de qual a mínima e máxima de um dia em particular pôem uns graus a menos, sabe-se lá porquê... Já observei isso várias vezes, mesmo ainda depois de 2002... claro que depois com o passar do tempo o desvio do valor real vai sendo cada vez maior. A actual média anual do Funchal, referida pelo INM está abaixo da realidade.


----------



## chechu (16 Dez 2007 às 00:04)

Aqui as 19h00 ( 18h Portuguesas ) estavam -1°. 

Os extremos do dia 15 foram de ... :
Min : hoje de manha foi -1.5° ( mas fazia mais frio esta noite ) 
Max : 2.5°


----------



## Brigantia (16 Dez 2007 às 01:10)

Boas, hoje a noite não está tão fria, mas mesmo assim neste momento registo -3,3ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (16 Dez 2007 às 01:24)

Aqui fica o vídeo da RTP sobre o frio em Portugal...
http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?headline=98&visual=25&article=314314&tema=27

Estranhamente a temperatura neste momento está a subir e depois de ter chegado aos -3,5ºC agora está nos -3ºC.

Numa volta pela cidade onde registei a temperatura mais baixa foi na zona do S. Lazaro onde marcava -4ºC.


----------



## Mago (16 Dez 2007 às 01:33)

Minima de 0ºC e agora estão +3,8ºC,
1019hpa


----------



## Henrique (16 Dez 2007 às 02:46)

2.4ºC
Os carros ja estam com bastante gelo, a humidade é alguma, 76%


----------



## jose leça (16 Dez 2007 às 02:50)

2,7ºC


----------



## PedroNGV (16 Dez 2007 às 04:07)

Actual: -4º


----------



## storm (16 Dez 2007 às 08:28)

Boas,

Bombarral (hoje):

Temperatura mínima: 3.2ºC 




Cumps,


----------



## chechu (16 Dez 2007 às 08:45)

Tn : - 4.1° 

Actual : - 2.5 °


----------



## João Soares (16 Dez 2007 às 08:49)

Alguem me poderá dizer qual foi a temperatura minima para o Porto???
Obrigado....


----------



## Gilmet (16 Dez 2007 às 09:58)

Bom dia, por aqui a temperatura minima não foi muito baixa. Situou-se nos 6,1ºC(Lisboa ás 8 horas tinha 3,5ºC)

Mesmo assim a temperatura actual deixa-me um pouco surpreendido: 7,2ºC(menos 1,2ºC que ontem).

Temperaturas de ontem:
MINIMA: 4,4ºC
MÁXIMA: 15,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Dez 2007 às 10:02)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Alguem me poderá dizer qual foi a temperatura minima para o Porto???
> Obrigado....



segundo o wunderground a mínima foi 0ºC


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (16 Dez 2007 às 10:34)

Bons dias!

tive minima de *6.8ºC*

por agora sigo com *7.9ºC*, o ceu esta limpo e o vento vai de moderado a forte..


----------



## lsalvador (16 Dez 2007 às 10:43)

Bem pessoal,

Por aqui em Alhos-Vedros as minimas das ultimas 3 noites foram :

Quinta/Sexta : 2ºC
Sexta/Sabado : 2ºC
Sábado/Domingo : 1,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2007 às 10:49)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 5.0ºC e agora estou com 6.4ºC.

A pressão está nos 1019hpa o vento está moderado já tendo tido uma rajada de 49.3 km/h 





Se fosse só Alentejo que deve-se estar em laranja é que eu estava descansado  que medo de congelar o povo.


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2007 às 10:59)

Por aqui o vento também impediu uma maior descida da temperatura. A mínima esta manhã (-3,5ºC) foi mais alta que em noites anteriores.

Por agora: 1,4ºC


----------



## Brigantia (16 Dez 2007 às 11:40)

Boas, eu também registei uma mínima mais alta que ontem, mas mesmo assim ainda desceu aos -5,2ºC.


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2007 às 12:45)

A mínima foi mais alta, mas, em contra partida, a máxima hoje deve ser bem mais baixa que ontem. 

Ainda só 4,5ºC e o céu continua limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Dez 2007 às 12:45)

Por aqui a temperatura situa-se nos 10,0ºC (as 12:30 estavam 9,9ºC).
Hoje devo ter a maxima mais baixa deste outono


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2007 às 12:52)

Boas, por aqui caiu geadinha, já não a via há 2 anos, tudo branquinho e claro carro congelado falta as fotos, sigo com 12.6ºC e a mínima que registei foi a mais baixa do mês de Dezembro desde 2002 ano que tenho a estação 1.4ºC como será em Janeiro


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Dez 2007 às 13:06)

Bom dia a todos! Aqui por Braga neste momento céu limpo e muito frio. Hoje pela manhã havia bastante geada por aqui, mesmo nos telhados das casas.


----------



## Minho (16 Dez 2007 às 13:10)

Boas pessoal!

Registei uma mínima de -2.2ºC .
O interessante de hoje tal como foi referido no fórum é a dificuldade em que a temperatura suba, ainda estão apenas 5.2ºC 

Às 13:00 a geada ainda se aguenta em grande no jardim da minha casa...


----------



## Mago (16 Dez 2007 às 13:28)

Minima de -3,5ºC a mais baixa desde janeiro, agora estão 2ºC 
1021hpa
63% H.R


----------



## Gilmet (16 Dez 2007 às 13:48)

Por aqui: 10,5ºC


----------



## PedroNGV (16 Dez 2007 às 14:11)

Extremos do dia:

Mínima: -5º
Máxima: 7º
Actual: 4º


----------



## HotSpot (16 Dez 2007 às 14:33)

Por aqui minima de *-1,8ºC* (chill min de *-4,9ºC*)

Qualquer destes valores é o mais baixo do ano.

Sigo com 4 negativas consecutivas e 6 noites de geada...


----------



## ACalado (16 Dez 2007 às 14:41)

por aki mínima de 2.3ºc neste momento tenho 5.1ºc


----------



## nuno165 (16 Dez 2007 às 14:46)

boas...

tive uma minima: -1.2ºC  


penso que tenha sido a noite mais fria do ano aqui


----------



## Gerofil (16 Dez 2007 às 15:16)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 2,1 ºC (08h29); Temperatuta actual = 9,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa. 

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 16); Temperatura máxima = 15,9 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Prof BioGeo (16 Dez 2007 às 15:49)

Boa tarde! Hoje registei a mínima mais baixa: excatamente -1,6ºC!
Às 10 horas da manhã ainda havia bastante geada nos locais sombrios!
Agora sigo com 8,4ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Dez 2007 às 17:15)

Muito frio também aqui por Lisboa!

Temp: 8.4ºC


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2007 às 17:22)

Hoje a máxima foi mais baixa que nos últimos dias.







Extremos do dia: -3,5ºC / 6,5ºC 

Por agora: algumas nuvens de fumo e 3,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2007 às 18:04)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 10.1ºC  agora estou com 8.4ºC.

A pressão está nos 1020hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (16 Dez 2007 às 18:12)

Boas Tardes!

*Dados de Hoje*

Máxima:*11.0ºC*
Minima:*6.8ºC*

Foi um dia ventoso e frio por estes lados 

P.S - Boa foto Dan


----------



## Fil (16 Dez 2007 às 18:12)

Boas. A mínima aqui foi de apenas -1.4ºC, quase não desceu devido ao vento que se fez sentir durante toda a noite. A máxima é que foi a mais baixa da temporada, 5,4ºC às 15:19.

Neste momento tenho 1,9ºC, 46% e 1027 hPa, com céu limpo e vento fraco de S.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Dez 2007 às 18:24)

Boas, tive uma maxima de 12,2ºC
Neste momento estou a bater o recorde de temperatura mínima para esta hora desde que faço registos:*6,9ºC*
Ate hoje a minima para esta hora situava-se nos 7,5ºC e tinha sido atinjida no dia 24 de janeiro.
temperaturas de hoje:
MINIMA: 6,1ºC (espero ainda hoje bater esta minima)
MÁXIMA: 12,2ºC


----------



## Bgc (16 Dez 2007 às 18:32)

Passei agora pela aldeia de Nogueira (5km de Bragança) e, no fundo da aldeia, já marca -3.5ºC !!!


----------



## jonaslor (16 Dez 2007 às 18:57)

Boas Pessoal.
Por aqui céu limpo.
Temperaturas:
actual : 2.8 °C  	
maxima: 9,4 º C
minima:  1.6 °C


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Dez 2007 às 19:14)

Por aqui!

Temp: 6.2ºC

Estou com temperatura à Bragança!


----------



## lsalvador (16 Dez 2007 às 19:16)

Por aqui em Alhos-Vedros

Temperatura Máxima  14.3 às  15:36 
Temperatura Mínima  1.9 às  08:15 

Pressão Máxima  1021 hPa às  10:10 
Pressão Mínima  1017 hPa às  00:00 

Humidade Máxima  100% às  07:15 
Humidade Mínima  38% às  14:35


----------



## Snow (16 Dez 2007 às 19:21)

Boas. 

Por aqui 6.3 e a descer.

Ontem fiquei pelos -2.6


----------



## Z13 (16 Dez 2007 às 19:23)

Por aqui, obtive uma mínima (-6,9ºC) mais alta do que ontem  e a máxima (+9,2ºC) também não foi tão alta como a de ontem.

Neste momento,lá fora, ja estão *-2,2ºC*

Talvez tenhamos um novo mínimo do ano

Até logo, bom jantar


----------



## Bgc (16 Dez 2007 às 19:25)

Estou com *-3ºC!*


----------



## Gilmet (16 Dez 2007 às 19:33)

Pessoal, esqueçam a entao ate agora minima do dia...
estao agora:*5,9ºC*
Se continua a descer a este ritmo talvez amanha bata o mínimo do ano!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2007 às 19:41)

Boas, por aqui dia frio e já com algumas nuvens a partir do meio da tarde no horizonte

Temperatura Máxima: 13.9ºC
Temperatura mínima: 1.4ºC 
Temperatura actual: 7.4ºC

Muito frio por terras algarvias , nunca registei uma máxima nem uma mínima tão baixa como este ano


----------



## Brigantia (16 Dez 2007 às 19:42)

Bgc disse:


> Estou com *-3ºC!*



Hoje já vai com menos 4 graus do que ontem á mesma hora. Neste momento registo -2,0ºC. Hoje a noite promete


----------



## Skizzo (16 Dez 2007 às 19:53)

Max: 14,5ºC
Min: 1,7ºC

a mais baixa k registei


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2007 às 19:54)

Ena pá por aqui já vou com 6.6ºC  até agora está a ser a noite menos ventosa de todas as noites desde que temos mínimas decentes.


----------



## Z13 (16 Dez 2007 às 19:54)

-3,0ºC    (19h51)


----------



## Brigantia (16 Dez 2007 às 19:57)

Zoelae13 disse:


> -3,0ºC    (19h51)


-2,3ºC na Zona Oeste de BragançaHoje vamos registar a mínima absoluta do ano


----------



## Bgc (16 Dez 2007 às 20:12)

Estou com *-4.5ºC*!!

Nunca antes registei esta temperatura às 20h!


----------



## Fil (16 Dez 2007 às 20:33)

Aqui na sertã brigantina -0,2ºC estancados, odeio viver neste bairro


----------



## Gilmet (16 Dez 2007 às 20:37)

Isto dos fenómenos meteorologicos "mata" qualquer um do coração! Há cerca de 1 hora tinha 5,9ºC, agora tenho 7,5...
Mas mesmo assim, a esperança é a ultima a morrer!


----------



## lsalvador (16 Dez 2007 às 20:41)

Por aqui estou assim :

Temperatura  6.6°C  (-1.4/hr) 
Temperatura Aparente  5.3ºC 
Diferença 24H  -2.4 °C ( 9.1ºC) 

Em relação a vento, estive na varanda e quase não se sente, mas sim um frio que entra pelo corpo, hoje devo atingir os zero a ver vamos.


----------



## Z13 (16 Dez 2007 às 21:19)

*-4,0ºC   (21h15)*


  isto promete


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2007 às 21:40)

Ainda só vou com -1,6ºC, mas mesmo assim já está bem mais baixo que em dias anteriores a esta hora.


----------



## storm (16 Dez 2007 às 21:41)

Boas,

Temperatura actual: 6.9ºC

Só em termo de comparação ontem por esta hora estava 8.2ºC, hoje já vai em 6.9ºC.

Que venha uns dias com temperaturas a baixo de 0.

Cumps,


----------



## Henrique (16 Dez 2007 às 21:42)

Boa noite! 
Estam agora 1.2ºC por aqui  e a 1 km daqui num sitio mais resguardado que eu fiz questao de passar estam -1ºC.
Humidade: 67%


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2007 às 21:48)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 6.8ºC a pressão está nos 1020hpa o vento está fraco.

Se calhar durante a madrugada devem-se começar a formar nuvens por isso não contem com temperaturas baixas digo eu 

Isto pelo menos no centro e sul...


----------



## Henrique (16 Dez 2007 às 21:50)

Não acredito! ja esta a subir! bah 
1.8ºC


----------



## BrusselsOnLine (16 Dez 2007 às 22:04)

Em Bruxelas noite estrelada, vento fraco a moderado de ENE e temperatura de - 1,2º registada às 22h00 (21h00 em Portugal continental). 


Boa noite a todos


----------



## Brigantia (16 Dez 2007 às 22:13)

-4,0ºC, 82% de humidade e o ponto de orvalho está nos -7ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Dez 2007 às 22:16)

Aqui estagnou!

Temp: 6.4ºC


----------



## Fil (16 Dez 2007 às 22:36)

Eu já bati a mínima desta manhã, -1,9ºC neste momento. Nota-se que agora há mais frio em altura.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Dez 2007 às 22:37)

Boa noite, por aqui a remperatura subiu até aos 7,9ºC, mas já começou a descer: 7,1ºC


----------



## Z13 (16 Dez 2007 às 22:52)

*-5,0ºC*   (22h50)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Dez 2007 às 22:54)

Zoelae13 disse:


> *-5,0ºC*   (22h50)



Se assim vão Bragança ficarásem água mas é pk ficará congelada nas condutas!

Aqui ja não desce mais! 

6.5ºC


----------



## Brigantia (16 Dez 2007 às 22:58)

Zoelae13 disse:


> *-5,0ºC*   (22h50)


-4,4ºC(22h57) Impressionante

Será que hoje as estações do IPB á volta da cidade vão bater algum recorde? Já não digo nada...
Amanhã vou tentar saber os valores registados na Veiga de Gostei.


----------



## BrusselsOnLine (16 Dez 2007 às 23:06)

- 1,7ºC registados às 23h pelo Institut Royal Météorologique de Uccle (Bruxelas). HR 83,4%. Temperatura mínima prevista para a próxima madrugada: -3º


----------



## Gilmet (16 Dez 2007 às 23:13)

Por hoje, despeço-me com 6,8ºC
A minha esperança ainda não morreu, apesar de ja ter tido 2 AVCs e 1 enfarte
Quanto a bragança desejo boa sorte com as minimas e espero que se batam recordes!


----------



## Fil (16 Dez 2007 às 23:25)

Zoelae13 disse:


> *-5,0ºC*   (22h50)



Às 22h a estação do IM tinha apenas -1,2ºC, e Miranda do Douro -5,1ºC 

Penhas Douradas até que enfim está em temperaturas negativas, e vai dominar os próximos dias.

Aqui -2,1ºC.


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2007 às 23:29)

Se o vento não aparecer, a mínima pode chegar a -8ºC na estação meteorológica. Em Miranda pode até ser inferior a -10ºC. 

Por aqui sigo com -3,2ºC


----------



## Rog (16 Dez 2007 às 23:33)

Boas,
Por aqui ceu nublado
10,9ºC
81%HR
1019hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Dez 2007 às 23:40)

Rog disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui ceu nublado
> 10,9ºC
> 81%HR
> 1019hpa



Ate na Madeira está fresco!

Raios po IM! A estação de Chaves não esta a dar dados! 

Por aqui:

Temp: 5.5ºC
Pressão: 1019 Hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2007 às 23:53)

Estará ali a nascer qualquer coisa  ??





Por aqui 5.8ºC pressão nos 1020hpa vento fraco.


----------



## Brigantia (17 Dez 2007 às 00:00)

-4,8ºC(23h59) e não para de descer.


----------



## Bgc (17 Dez 2007 às 00:05)

Infelizmente já estou no Porto e não vou acompanhar de perto o evoluir da noite em Bragança

Mas "cheira-me" a mínima de encher o olho 

Se alguém pudesse ir dar uma voltinha de carro pelos sítios famosos da cidade é que era nice


----------



## Z13 (17 Dez 2007 às 00:13)

Brigantia disse:


> -4,8ºC(23h59) e não para de descer.



Alcancei agora os *-6,0ºC*  (0h10)

Tenho q ir dormir

Uma braço a todos e até amanha

Cuidado com o gelo


----------



## Brigantia (17 Dez 2007 às 00:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estará ali a nascer qualquer coisa  ??



De facto nota-se ali algo a nascer...





http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgi


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2007 às 00:38)

*Lamas de Mouro já vai com -6.0ºC* 

O que está a crescer ao pé da Galiza que eu saiba não está nos modelos aquilo vai dar muita dor de cabeça ao senhores do IM 

Será que o calor vai mesmo entrar ou teremos neve a cotas abaixo dos 300 ??


----------



## ACalado (17 Dez 2007 às 00:43)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Lamas de Mouro já vai com -6.0ºC*
> 
> O que está a crescer ao pé da Galiza que eu saiba não está nos modelos aquilo vai dar muita dor de cabeça ao senhores do IM
> 
> Será que o calor vai mesmo entrar ou teremos neve a cotas abaixo dos 300 ??



pode ser o nascer de algo resta saber se trás precipitação


----------



## Ledo (17 Dez 2007 às 00:43)

Aqui ficam os meus dados de 16/12:

Tmin: 2,9ºC
Tmax: 10,6ºC
Tmedia: 6,6ºC

Actual: 5,4ºC 1021hPa e 50%Hr

Vamos a ver se tenho uma minima mais baixa que ontem


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Dez 2007 às 00:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Lamas de Mouro já vai com -6.0ºC*
> 
> O que está a crescer ao pé da Galiza que eu saiba não está nos modelos aquilo vai dar muita dor de cabeça ao senhores do IM
> 
> Será que o calor vai mesmo entrar ou teremos neve a cotas abaixo dos 300 ??



Esperemos sinceramente que não!!  estamos tão bem assim...Adoro estes 5,4ºC que marca aqui o meu termómetro..!À pouco vim de Paços de Ferreira e já marcava no carro -2,5ºC...Muito gelo acumulado em diversos sitios...atenção às Auto Estradas A3;A4;A41;A42;A28;A7;A11;A44....etc...enfim,todas as autoestradas mais interiores estão bastante perigosas...e claro, MUITISSIMA atenção a quem viajar na IP4 pq essa de certeza que esta claramente bem gelada...!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2007 às 00:48)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Esperemos sinceramente que não!!  estamos tão bem assim...Adoro estes 5,4ºC que marca aqui o meu termómetro..!À pouco vim de Paços de Ferreira e já marcava no carro -2,5ºC...Muito gelo acumulado em diversos sitios...atenção às Auto Estradas A3;A4;A41;A42;A28;A7;A11;A44....etc...enfim,todas as autoestradas mais interiores estão bastante perigosas...e claro, MUITISSIMA atenção a quem viajar na IP4 pq essa de certeza que esta claramente bem gelada...!



O frio vai vencer o "bicharoco" ao pé da Galiza vai continuar a crescer e vai acabar por puxar a frente que tem por cima para cima de nós inclusive o ar frio  o que poderá dar a chamada neve e fenomenos adjacentes...vai haver muita supresa nestas proximas 24 horas que os modelos não "apanham".


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Dez 2007 às 00:54)

Acredito que sim...E o facto desta nova "nascença" vai fazer mudar os modelos tds..Amanha ja se vai notar uma diferença grande na run das 06z...Isto vai ser como o abrir do ralo numa banheira cheia!LOL!Vem td de gás! é pena estar td a dormir nos centros d previsao...senao ja muito estava alterado se kalhar..!Mas eu vou reforçar a mha ideia do dia 24 para 25...acho que o pai natal este ano vai ser muito generoso! 

Só um pequeno aparte...Hoje ninguem dorme! 
"Actividade Actual: 43 (14 membros e 29 visitantes)"


----------



## Snow (17 Dez 2007 às 00:59)

Eu sei que o desejo de ver neve é muito, mas temos que ter calma.

Não sabemos até que ponto esta formação tem percipitação, e depois só o norte é que a linha dos 0 a 850hpa abrange.

Queria ter a vossa confiança, mas ainda não perdi a esperança.

Que venha o Pai Natal desta vez vestinho de branquinho. 

Lol


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2007 às 00:59)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Acredito que sim...E o facto desta nova "nascença" vai fazer mudar os modelos tds..Amanha ja se vai notar uma diferença grande na run das 06z...Isto vai ser como o abrir do ralo numa banheira cheia!LOL!Vem td de gás! é pena estar td a dormir nos centros d previsao...senao ja muito estava alterado se kalhar..!Mas eu vou reforçar a mha ideia do dia 24 para 25...acho que o pai natal este ano vai ser muito generoso!
> 
> Só um pequeno aparte...Hoje ninguem dorme!
> "Actividade Actual: 43 (14 membros e 29 visitantes)"



Podes crer ninguém dorme mesmo amanhã então ui  ainda bem que já tou de férias 

Olha que o pai natal não vai ser só generoso no Natal tambem vai ser no fim de ano no Carnaval na Pascoa e até no Verão :assobio: acho que ele agora tem uma conta ilimitada para os presentes.


----------



## ACalado (17 Dez 2007 às 01:07)

vendo bem a coisa parece que não e nada de mais, simples neblusidade pois se reparar-mos não tem excentricidade/ rotacionalidade  para se formar uma depressão e penso que se vai dissipar no oceano


----------



## Snow (17 Dez 2007 às 01:09)

spiritmind disse:


> vendo bem a coisa parece que não e nada de mais, simples neblusidade pois se reparar-mos não tem excentricidade para se formar uma depressão e penso que se vai dissipar no oceano



Era bom que não, que viesse para terra antes do calor entrar.
Mas infelizmente também penso que é o que vai acontecer


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Dez 2007 às 01:13)

Eu ja ando a dizer isto do Natal ha algum tempo...Agr esta nova formação bem que podia ganhar força, para ver se realmente manda este calor td embora...É que com frio ta td bem, agr com chuva e sem frio ja comeca a irritar...se bem que tb é precisa!(apesar da neve ser bem mais precisa, uma vez que infiltra muito mais lentamente na terra e acaba por ser mais necessária aos solos...!)


----------



## Snow (17 Dez 2007 às 01:16)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Eu ja ando a dizer isto do Natal ha algum tempo...Agr esta nova formação bem que podia ganhar força, para ver se realmente manda este calor td embora...É que com frio ta td bem, agr com chuva e sem frio ja comeca a irritar...se bem que tb é precisa!(apesar da neve ser bem mais precisa, uma vez que infiltra muito mais lentamente na terra e acaba por ser mais necessária aos solos...!)



Mas de qualquer forma temos pouco frio em altitude.

ou estou a ver mal os modelos.

Esta situação parece bem diferente dos episodios de neve do anos passado e deste ano.


----------



## squidward (17 Dez 2007 às 01:18)

aqui ja vou com apenas +1ºC. Nestes ultimos dias tem andado umas minimas impressionantes para esta zona, e pouco habitual

ps- dia 29 de janeiro de 2006, nevou com +1ºc/0ºc aqui no cartaxo


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2007 às 01:20)

Talvez apenas o choque das massas de ar e/ou do Jet.
Nestas alturas é que dava jeito haver uns meteorologistas no Forum.

*Vapor de água:*






*Jet*







No GFS se calhar até está esta situação, mas um pouco mais para Oeste:


----------



## ACalado (17 Dez 2007 às 01:30)

Vince disse:


> Talvez apenas o choque das massas de ar e/ou do Jet.
> Nestas alturas é que dava jeito haver uns meteorologistas no Forum.
> 
> *Vapor de água:*
> ...



pois não sei o que será mas penso que se fosse uma depressão se notava uma certa rotacionalidade não?  temos de esperar para ver


----------



## Snow (17 Dez 2007 às 01:32)

spiritmind disse:


> pois não sei o que será mas penso que se fosse uma depressão se notava uma certa rotacionalidade não?  temos de esperar para ver



E isso significaria um atraso na entrada de calor!

Certo?


----------



## ACalado (17 Dez 2007 às 01:39)

Snow disse:


> E isso significaria um atraso na entrada de calor!
> 
> Certo?



pelo que tive a ver e acredita que ja andei a vasculhar tudo o que era cartas penso que o calor só começara a entrar a meio da manha de terça até la penso que toda a precipitação que cair será de neve acima dos 600/700 e se isso for uma depressão e provocar precipitação antes de a frente quente entrar será de neve também. mas sinceramente acho que não será nada de especial, vamos estar atentos é ao que vem de Espanha pois ai sim é neve


----------



## Snow (17 Dez 2007 às 01:43)

Sim

Pena o frio em altitude nao ser maior.


----------



## AnDré (17 Dez 2007 às 01:45)

Exacto.. Atenção ao que vem de Espanha...

Será isto um indice que anda um aguaceiro disperso pelo algarve? 
Neve na serra do caldeirão?!


----------



## ACalado (17 Dez 2007 às 01:49)

Snow disse:


> Sim
> 
> Pena o frio em altitude nao ser maior.



sim mas penso que os modelos não estão a lidar bem com essa situação pois as capas altas da atmosfera estão muito frias decorrendo dos vários dias que levamos de frio por isso qualquer precipitação será de neve acima dos 600m/700m a sleet aos 400/500m


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2007 às 01:55)

Miranda do Douro estava com -6.4ºC á 0h e eu estou com 4.8ºC 

Parece que as Penhas está a começar a ter frio vamos lá ver se não será um pronuncio de muito frio nas camadas mais altas da atmosfera e o fim do dominio anticiclonico gelado...vem ai muita surpresa.

Até amanhã pessoal cuidado com o gelo e a geada.


----------



## Snow (17 Dez 2007 às 02:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Miranda do Douro estava com -6.4ºC á 0h e eu estou com 4.8ºC
> 
> Parece que as Penhas está a começar a ter frio vamos lá ver se não será um pronuncio de muito frio nas camadas mais altas da atmosfera e o fim do dominio anticiclonico gelado...vem ai muita surpresa.
> 
> Até amanhã pessoal cuidado com o gelo e a geada.



espero bem que sim, mas não tou muito convencido. Serra da Estrela essa vai ter muita neve toda a semana


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Dez 2007 às 03:05)

Boa noite a todos !
Estou de volta a Moscavide !
Neste momento, estão *2,8 ºC*, o céu está limpo e estão* 82 % *de H.R.
Cheguei há algumas horas a Lisboa, sendo que no aeroporto se registavam* 5,3 ºC* pelas 01h, ou seja, mais ou menos a hora em que saí do aeroporto em direcção a Moscavide.
Já em Moscavide, o carro marcava* 3,0 ºC* e a estação marcava *3,5 ºC*.


_Deixo aqui os registos meteorológicos de Moscavide correspondentes aos dias em que estive fora:_

11 / 4,4 ºC / 15,6 ºC / 0 mm / Céu predominantemente pouco nublado 
12 / 3,8 ºC / 14,3 ºC / 0 mm / Céu predominantemente limpo 
13 / 1,9 ºC / 14,2 ºC / 0 mm / Céu predominantemente limpo 
14 / 3,1 ºC / 14,7 ºC / 0 mm / Céu predominantemente limpo 
15 / 2,7 ºC / 15,0 ºC / 0 mm / Céu predominantemente pouco nublado 
16 / 0,2 ºC / 12,6 ºC / 0 mm / Céu predominantemente limpo 


O meu pai disse-me que o carro marcava *0,0 ºC *na última manhã, quando saiu de casa.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2007 às 07:56)

Bom dia, tive uma míbima de 4,0ºC(queria menos)
por agora estão 4,8ºC e o ceu esta *ENCOBERTO*


----------



## Brigantia (17 Dez 2007 às 08:01)

Bom dia, temperatura actual e também mínima -7,7ºCPara já continua o céu limpo.


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2007 às 08:35)

Bom dia.

Eu estou a registar a mínima agora com -7,4ºC. 

Fui até ao rio Sabor e o carro chegou a marcar -11,5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (17 Dez 2007 às 09:06)

Bom dia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Não resisti a colocar isto   ---- *-9ºC*




mais precisamente -8,9ºC ás 8h15


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Dez 2007 às 09:07)

Bom dia! 

Mínima em Sintra: 3.7ºC



Agora: 7.5ºC


----------



## Fil (17 Dez 2007 às 09:10)

Bons dias! Tive uma mínima de -5,6ºC e igualei a mínima do ano. Neste momento tenho -5,1ºC, 73% hr e 1024 hPa.

Com o carro o mínimo que registei foi -12,5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2007 às 09:17)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e agora encontra-se muito nublado.

Tive uma mínima de *3.3ºC* agora estou com 5.3ºC 

A pressão está nos 1019hpa o vento está fraco com tendencia a aumentar de intensidade.

Boa semana para todos vocês e cuidado com o gelo a neve a chuva forte granizo trovoada a forte ondulação e por fim o vento forte  vamos ter de tudo.


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2007 às 09:32)

Fil disse:


> Bons dias! Tive uma mínima de -5,6ºC e igualei a mínima do ano. Neste momento tenho -5,1ºC, 73% hr e 1024 hPa.
> 
> Com o carro o mínimo que registei foi -12,5ºC.



Que rio é esse?


----------



## HotSpot (17 Dez 2007 às 09:42)

Por aqui mínima de *-1,9ºC*

Novamente mínima do ano. Agora está nublado e ainda 2,1ºC


----------



## Fil (17 Dez 2007 às 09:42)

Dan disse:


> Que rio é esse?



É o Sabor 

A temperatura vai subindo devagar por enquanto, -4,2ºC neste momento.


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2007 às 09:43)

Fil disse:


> É o Sabor
> 
> A temperatura vai subindo devagar por enquanto, -4,2ºC neste momento.



Em Gimonde?


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2007 às 09:46)

Também estive no Sabor, mas mais a montante.

Hoje até deu para caminhar sobre as águas


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2007 às 09:48)

Dan disse:


> Também estive no Sabor, mas mais a montante.
> Hoje até deu para caminhar sobre as águas


----------



## CidadeNeve (17 Dez 2007 às 10:02)

Patinagem artistica para começar a semana! Pelos vistos não foi só na Covilhã!  A minha estação marcou 0.2º, o que indica, dado que está abrigada numa varanda, temperaturas mais baixas ao relento. Cá por cima, junto à Universidade, que é consideravelmente mais frio, chegou ao -2º e uma camada de gelo que já deu para patinar (o carro, eu e os restantes transeuntes). 
Gelo acumulado nas bermas, carros, etc. 

Pois, mas nada de novo! Estou MUUUUIIITTOOO mais interessado na noite de hoje e na manhã de amanhã! O IM deixa a Covilhã no limbo (com a cota de neve nos 900m). Que acham os restantes membros do forum? 

E já agora, parabéns aos brigantinos, vão ter uma terça feira interessante! Queremos muitas fotos! 

Abraço


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2007 às 10:06)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Patinagem artistica para começar a semana! Pelos vistos não foi só na Covilhã!  A minha estação marcou 0.2º, o que indica, dado que está abrigada numa varanda, temperaturas mais baixas ao relento. Cá por cima, junto à Universidade, que é consideravelmente mais frio, chegou ao -2º e uma camada de gelo que já deu para patinar (o carro, eu e os restantes transeuntes).
> Gelo acumulado nas bermas, carros, etc.
> 
> Pois, mas nada de novo! Estou MUUUUIIITTOOO mais interessado na noite de hoje e na manhã de amanhã! O IM deixa a Covilhã no limbo (com a cota de neve nos 900m). Que acham os restantes membros do forum?
> ...



Eu dou cota de 600m  até amanhã de manhã.


----------



## Fil (17 Dez 2007 às 10:07)

Dan disse:


>





Eu também estive tentado em pisar no rio, mas fiquei um pouco com receio que aquilo fosse abaixo de repente.

Temperatura segue nos -4,2ºC, o IM prevê 10ºC de máxima...


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2007 às 10:11)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Pois, mas nada de novo! Estou MUUUUIIITTOOO mais interessado na noite de hoje e na manhã de amanhã! O IM deixa a Covilhã no limbo (com a cota de neve nos 900m). Que acham os restantes membros do forum?
> 
> E já agora, parabéns aos brigantinos, vão ter uma terça feira interessante! Queremos muitas fotos!



Eu até acho que aí as probabilidades são maiores. Pelo menos terão mais precipitação, o que pode faltar por aqui.


----------



## AnDré (17 Dez 2007 às 10:12)

Bem dia pessoal 

Bem, parece que em grande grande grande, andam as nossas ilhas...
olhem-me só para este céu na ilha das Flores! e a temperatura era de 8,9C.

Será que no pico há neve?


----------



## HotSpot (17 Dez 2007 às 10:13)

*Mínimas 17/DEZ (Lisboa):*

Moita *-1,9*
Sintra/Granja *-1,6*
Alhos-Vedros *1,0*
Montijo *2,8*
Queluz *3,3*
LX-Gago *3,8*
Portela Sacavem *3,9*
LX-Geofisico *4,6*
Almada *5,3*
Oeiras *5,4*

Amadora N/D


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2007 às 10:14)

Por cá o céu continua encoberto e a temperatura sobe. Neste momento tenho 8,4ºC


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2007 às 10:15)

Fil disse:


> Eu também estive tentado em pisar no rio, mas fiquei um pouco com receio que aquilo fosse abaixo de repente.
> 
> Temperatura segue nos -4,2ºC, o IM prevê 10ºC de máxima...



O gelo estava muito mais espesso que em Novembro e o peso também não é muito


----------



## Kraliv (17 Dez 2007 às 10:22)

Bom dia,


Ontem tive mínima de *-0,9ºC* e um Wind Chill de *-8,4ºC* 


Hoje o dia apareceu ligeiramente nublado, vento fraco e com temperatura mínima de 2,0ºC


Registos às 09.00H:

Temp. 3,4ºC
Humid. 79%
Pressão 1019hPa
Vento 3,6km/h E


----------



## mocha (17 Dez 2007 às 10:39)

bom dia a todos, aqui ta um como em todo o país eheheheh
ceu com algumas nuvens, sigo com 5ºC brrr


----------



## jonaslor (17 Dez 2007 às 11:05)

Bom dia pessoal.
Por aqui céu limpo, com temperatura acual de 4,9 º . Atingiu uma minima de 0,1 ºC por volta das 6 da manha.
Fiquem bem... 
E já agora, vamos pedir para que neva    ou pelo menos que chova


----------



## AnDré (17 Dez 2007 às 11:30)

Com a humidade a 88% não me parece que seja nevoeiro...
Será que foi algo mais que pingos de chuva fraca?


----------



## HotSpot (17 Dez 2007 às 11:52)

AnDré disse:


> Com a humidade a 88% não me parece que seja nevoeiro...
> Será que foi algo mais que pingos de chuva fraca?



Pura condensação. Este mês sem chover ainda já levo 1,8mm à conta destes episodios...


----------



## AnDré (17 Dez 2007 às 12:20)

Bem, aquelas manchas brancas por baixo das nuvens do Pico acho que não deixam duvidas...
A neve sim, mas nas ilhas...


----------



## PedroNGV (17 Dez 2007 às 12:44)

Mínima por aqui: -6,5º


----------



## CidadeNeve (17 Dez 2007 às 13:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu dou cota de 600m  até amanhã de manhã.



Eu sou mais pessimista. Acredito que estará frio, mas as temperaturas não permitirão neve, até porque nestas alturas o que condiciona a precipitação neve é a altitude das nuvens. Mas espero MESMO estar errado! Amanhã já direi! 

abraço


----------



## Rog (17 Dez 2007 às 13:17)

Boas, por aqui 17,6ºC
69%HR
1012hPa
céu pouco nublado 3/8
Hoje tive pela primeira vez nesta temporada, um só dígito nos números inteiros da temperatura min: 9,6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Dez 2007 às 13:18)

Boa tarde a todos !
Após ter estado 6 dias a ver chuviscar e até a ver chover com alguma intensidade, sentindo temperaturas mínimas de *16 a 18 ºC* e máximas de *19 a 23 ºC*, cá estou no fresquinho de Moscavide !
A temperatura mínima registada hoje foi ligeiramente mais elevada que a de ontem, tendo sido de *0,9 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *10,1 ºC* e uma humidade relativa de *67 %*.
O céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.


----------



## BARROS (17 Dez 2007 às 13:24)

O final de primavera aqui no Brasil tá muito chato... temperaturas amenas, que eu acho que vão se estender pelo verão... o último verão frio que tivemos foi em 2004! Temperaturas cerca de 1,5° abaixo da média naquela ocasião...

Ahh... só pra provar que no Brasil também têm neve, dêem uma olhada na foto...
http://www.nevadahotel.com.br/images/rua_com_neve.jpg
...é São Joaquim, a cidade mais fria do Brasil!


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2007 às 13:28)

Por aqui céu limpo e 3,2ºC.


----------



## Fil (17 Dez 2007 às 13:28)

Apesar do IM prever 10ºC de máxima, eu aqui ainda tenho 3,3ºC... Na estação às 12h estavam 1,8ºC, só tem que subir 8,2ºC paraas previsões se concretizarem.


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2007 às 13:38)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui céu limpo e 3,2ºC.





Fil disse:


> Apesar do IM prever 10ºC de máxima, eu aqui ainda tenho 3,3ºC... Na estação às 12h estavam 1,8ºC, só tem que subir 8,2ºC paraas previsões se concretizarem.



Isso são boas notícias para vocês, a ver  se o frio se aguenta.


----------



## Santos (17 Dez 2007 às 14:09)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui tive uma mínima de 1.2ºC, neste momento 8.2ºC vento de NO e pressão em 1014 Hpa.

Começa a entrar muita nebulosidade de Oeste encontrando-se o céu já parcialmente nublado


----------



## Serrano (17 Dez 2007 às 14:10)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 7 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Registei, finalmente, uma mínima negativa (-1,4) depois de alguns dias com mínimas de 0 graus, até pensava que o termómetro estava estragado e não tinha o sinal menos, mas afinal tem...

Em relação à previsão de neve, não sei não, gosto mais quando colocam a cota nos 1000 metros e depois neva mais abaixo... mas vamos esperar, pode ser que se confirme.


----------



## squidward (17 Dez 2007 às 14:14)

por aqui estão +10ºc e alguma nublusidade


----------



## lsalvador (17 Dez 2007 às 14:18)

Por Alhos-Vedros

Temperatura  10.7°C  (+0.7/hr) 
Temperatura Aparente  9.1ºC 
Diferença 24H  -2.2 °C ( 12.9ºC) 
Estado do tempo :  Fresco 
Humidade  51 %  (-2/hr) 
Pressão  1014 hpa  Descer 
Vento  3.5 km/h 
Direcção do Vento  N  
Precipitação  0.0 mm (Actual: 0.0 mm/hr) 
Estado do Céu  Limpo ou Pouco Nublado 

Temperatura Máxima  11.5 às  13:45 
Temperatura Mínima  1.0 às  07:38 

Pressão Máxima  1020 hPa às  00:00 
Pressão Mínima  1014 hPa às  13:41 

Humidade Máxima  91% às  07:49 
Humidade Mínima  50% às  13:37


----------



## Santos (17 Dez 2007 às 14:29)

Por aqui o sol já não se vislumbra, a nebulosidade é muita vinda de Oeste sendo que o céu está quase totalmente nublado.

A temperatura mantem-se nos 8.2ºC vento muito fraco (prácticamente inexistente) de NO e pressão em 1014 Hpa


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2007 às 14:40)

A pressão está um pouco mais baixa do que o GFS previa no run das 6z para agora.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Dez 2007 às 14:41)

Olá a todos !
A temperatura máxima até agora foi de *11,0 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *10,7 ºC* e o céu está a ficar gradualmente mais nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2007 às 14:42)

Vince disse:


> A pressão está um pouco mais baixa do que o GFS previa no run das 6z para agora.



Está numa queda livre autentica 1015.2hpa 

E 11.1ºC vento fraco.

Os modelos estão ás aranhas...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Dez 2007 às 14:52)

Estão agora *11,5 ºC*, que é a temperatura máxima até agora.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2007 às 14:53)

Belas fotos!

Por aqui a maxima (até agora) registou-se ás 14:05: 13,2ºC
Agora estão 12,3ºC e o ceu está encoberto a 100%


----------



## CidadeNeve (17 Dez 2007 às 15:21)

por aki ceu limpido, translucido, puro e azul!  cadê as nuvens? ha k esperar

frio, mt frio...


----------



## Santos (17 Dez 2007 às 15:24)

O vento que é prácticamente inexistente é agora de Este, a pressão baixou para 1013 Hpa, a temperatura baixou para 8ºC e a nebulosidade é de 100%


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Dez 2007 às 15:28)

Por aqui, depois do início da manhã com aguaceiros de neve , registei 1 mm aguaceiros fracos mas estava um frio  , a partir de amanhã adeus ALLGARVE que vai voltar a ser Algarve mas sem nada , o mar vai fazer estragos na costa Algarvia, e principalmente na Ilha de Faro ou seja praia de Faro, ainda lembro-me já uns belos anos a ilha foi bastante afectada já que tiveram de tirar areia da Ria para colocarem na costa, eu não vou tirar fotos porque a ponte está quase a cair , mas se pular aqui em Olhão aí tiro


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2007 às 15:57)

Gilmet disse:


> Belas fotos!
> 
> Esqueçam esta parte...
> 
> A temperatura continua a descer. Neste momento 10,9ºC


----------



## hurricane (17 Dez 2007 às 16:00)

Por aqui 11º. Céu com algumas nuvens.

Finalmente o meu lago congelou!

Tava um frio de manhã e parecia que tinha nevado, tudo branco!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Dez 2007 às 16:14)

Gilmet disse:


> Belas fotos!



Obrigado. 
De qualquer maneira, esqueci-me de rodar algumas fotos em 90º, pois algumas não estão na posição correcta.


----------



## RMira (17 Dez 2007 às 16:23)

Boas, tardes,

É impressão minha ou as temperaturas estão a cair e parece que a precipitação está a subir?


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (17 Dez 2007 às 16:26)

Boas Tardes!

*Dados de Hoje:*

Maxima:*11.1ºC*
Minima:*4.4ºc*

Actualmente estão *10.5ºC*, a pressão está nos 1015hPa, o vento esta fraco e o ceu está totalmente coberto 

a minha estação ja indica chuva...


----------



## nuno165 (17 Dez 2007 às 16:47)

boas..

neste momento:

pressao: 1016mb (sempre a descer)  = 
temp actual: 9.2
humidade: 50%

---------------------------------
minima: -0.4ºC
maxima: 10.3ºC


----------



## João Soares (17 Dez 2007 às 17:02)

Hoje por volta das 13h30 estavam na Camara de Gaia 10ºC e ceu limpo, e quando me ia embora cerca da 14h30 ja se registava 12ºC que devia ser a maxima do dia


----------



## nuno165 (17 Dez 2007 às 17:15)

em 30min a temp desceu 1ºC  

ta arrefecer bem..

8.2ºC e pressao 1015mb


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2007 às 17:19)

Por aqui tarde de céu pouco nublado e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 11.5ºC e agora estou com 10.0ºC.

A pressão continua em queda estou com 1014hpa o vento está fraco.

As nuvens estão a crescer e a crescer.


----------



## Vince (17 Dez 2007 às 17:29)

No Algarvce as condições do mar e vento trouxeram algo inesperado, apesar de ser cada vez mais frequente em Espanha  aconteceu agora pela primeira vez em Portugal. Segundo disseram na Rádio, o aparato é enorme, com muitas ambulâncias e helicopteros pois muitos africanos estão em condições precárias de saúde após vários dias à deriva no mar.



> *Imigrantes marroquinos dão à costa na Culatra*
> Pelo menos 16 imigrantes presumivelmente marroquinos deram à costa, esta tarde, na praia da Ilha da Culatra, ao tentar entrar ilegalmente em território europeu.
> 
> De acordo com o Comando da Zona Marítima do Sul, a embarcação foi detectada, pela primeira vez, às 13h45, tendo despoletado uma operação sem precedentes na costa algarvia.
> ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Dez 2007 às 17:33)

Boa noite a todos !
Neste início de noite já se vêem muitas nuvens no céu, mas que parece que não estão a contribuir para o aquecimento da noite, pois a temperatura continua a descer como se o céu estivesse limpo.
Estão, neste momento, *7,0 ºC *e a humidade está nos *70 %*.


----------



## Snow (17 Dez 2007 às 17:48)

Hoje é o dia mais frio aqui. As 17h50 com 4.5º, e com o ceu encoberto.

Começo a acreditar que venha daí


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2007 às 17:51)

É de longe o dia mais frio deste Inverno. É também a minha primeira máxima inferior a 5ºC e foi obtida com o céu totalmente limpo.

Extremos do dia: -7,4ºC / 4,2ºC 

Por agora: 1,4ºC e já está a gear há algum tempo.


----------



## Brigantia (17 Dez 2007 às 17:52)

Boas, por aqui já vou com 0,7ºC. Está a descer a bom ritmo e rápidamente vai descer abaixo dos zero graus.  

PS: As minhas estações anunciam neve


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2007 às 18:16)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Obrigado.
> De qualquer maneira, esqueci-me de rodar algumas fotos em 90º, pois algumas não estão na posição correcta.



É, eu enganei-me ao principio, pus esta mensagem aqui em vez de a por no tópico das imagens, mas já a pus lá.

Neste momento estão 10,0ºC e o ceu esta encoberto (esteve assim o dia todo mas não chveu) o vento está fraco.


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2007 às 18:31)

Barbaridade, já vou com -0,6ºC Ainda mais baixo que ontem por esta hora.


----------



## Brigantia (17 Dez 2007 às 18:33)

Dan disse:


> Barbaridade, já vou com -0,6ºC Ainda mais baixo que ontem por esta hora.



É impressionante, hoje já vou com -1,5ºC (menos 2 graus do que ontem á mesma hora)


----------



## João Soares (17 Dez 2007 às 18:40)

Brigantia disse:


> É impressionante, hoje já vou com -1,5ºC (menos 2 graus do que ontem á mesma hora)



Tou a ver que ai vai haver muita neve....
Tive a ver no wunderground e no Porto ja se regista *5ºC* e o IM so preve 4ºC nao esta muito longe do que eles prevêm


----------



## Bgc (17 Dez 2007 às 18:41)

Bragança é q rulaaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## Gerofil (17 Dez 2007 às 19:03)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 3,4 ºC (04h02); Temperatura máxima = 11,7 (14h09); Temperatura actual = 7,5 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa. 

*Continua a descida da pressão atmosférica; o vento esse já rodou de leste para sul ou sudoeste, sofrendo o efeito do cavamento da depressão a Oeste / Sudoeste da Península Ibérica (com a rotação do vento e a entrada de ar mais humido provocou céu muito nublado em grande parte do sul durante o dia de hoje) e as temperaturas hoje também já foram mais elevadas que ontem.*
*O norte fica à parte: continua sob o efeito de um fluxo de leste, naturalmente muito mais frio e com possibilidades de terem a visita da neve.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 16); Temperatura máxima = 15,9 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Dez 2007 às 19:04)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Tou a ver que ai vai haver muita neve....
> Tive a ver no wunderground e no Porto ja se regista *5ºC* e o IM so preve 4ºC nao esta muito longe do que eles prevêm



É o que eu registo,+coisa - coisa!4,8ºC neste momento!Tá uma chispa jeitosa!Bem mais do que ontem!
A brincar a brincar, sao menos 6ºC que ontem à mesma hora!


----------



## Brigantia (17 Dez 2007 às 19:10)

-2,1ºC e 83% de Humidade.

Os -3ºC previstos pelo IM vão ser largamente batidos...


----------



## Z13 (17 Dez 2007 às 19:16)

Hoje as temperturas variaram entre os *-8,9ºC* e os *+7,4ºC*



Agora ja estão *-2,5ºC*....

Vamos ver de madrugada


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2007 às 19:16)

Brigantia disse:


> -2,1ºC e 83% de Humidade.
> 
> Os -3ºC previstos pelo IM vão ser largamente batidos...



Como deve continuar o céu limpo, a mínima de amanhã não será muito diferente da de hoje.


----------



## Ledo (17 Dez 2007 às 19:18)

Eu tenho neste momento 7,7ºC menos 0,5ºC que ontem! O Porto já ali ao lado e está bem mais fresco!


----------



## Brigantia (17 Dez 2007 às 19:19)

Dan disse:


> Como deve continuar o céu limpo, a mínima de amanhã não será muito diferente da de hoje.



As nuvens devem aparecer nesta zona lá para as 6H...




Entre as 9H e as 12H tudo pode acontecer...

Para já -2,3ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Dez 2007 às 19:26)

Máxima de *11,7ºC*. Foi a 2ª mais baixa do mês.

Agora vou com *5,9ºC* e a descer mas mais lentamente que ontem.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Dez 2007 às 20:02)

HotSpot disse:


> Máxima de *11,7ºC*. Foi a 2ª mais baixa do mês.
> 
> Agora vou com *5,9ºC* e a descer mas mais lentamente que ontem.



Diferença brural daqui para a Moita!

Aqui:

9.5ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Dez 2007 às 20:03)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Hoje as temperturas variaram entre os *-8,9ºC* e os *+7,4ºC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amigos! Fé! Pena que a precipitação so deve chegar de tarde!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Dez 2007 às 20:31)

sigo com 3.2


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (17 Dez 2007 às 20:32)

eu ainda vou com *9.3ºC*...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Dez 2007 às 20:37)

Aqui a temp esta a subir!

9.8ºC 

Aqui pelo sul o frio acabou!


----------



## squidward (17 Dez 2007 às 20:54)

aqui vou com +7ºc


----------



## Bgc (17 Dez 2007 às 21:02)

Zona Sul de Bragança (Cruzamente de Nogueira) com *-5.5ºC* neste momento !!!


----------



## Brigantia (17 Dez 2007 às 21:12)

Bgc disse:


> Zona Sul de Bragança (Cruzamente de Nogueira) com *-5.5ºC* neste momento !!!


É verdade, essa zona já está abaixo de -5ºC.
Na zona Oeste(Bairro S. Tiago) já está nos brutais -4,2ºC ás 21h12...mais uma noite louca por Bragança.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Dez 2007 às 21:16)

Continua a subir!
10.0ºC


----------



## lsalvador (17 Dez 2007 às 21:23)

Alhos Vedros as 21h21

Temperatura  8.0°C  (-0.2/hr) 
Temperatura Aparente  6.5ºC 
Diferença 24H  +2.0 °C ( 6.0ºC) 
Estado do tempo :  Frio 
Humidade  73 %  (+3/hr) 
Pressão  1013 hpa  Estável 
Vento  5.0 km/h 
Direcção do Vento  SSE  
Precipitação  0.0 mm (Actual: 0.0 mm/hr) 
Estado do Céu  Noite Céu Limpo 

Temperatura Máxima  11.5 às  13:45 
Temperatura Mínima  1.0 às  07:38 

Pressão Máxima  1020 hPa às  00:00 
Pressão Mínima  1013 hPa às  14:26 

Humidade Máxima  91% às  07:49 
Humidade Mínima  50% às  13:37


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2007 às 21:25)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Continua a subir!
> 10.0ºC



É verdade enquanto que pelo norte estão a ser atinjidas temperaturas brutais, por aqui... é o que se vê! Já tive 9,1ºC mas agora tou com 10,0ºC


----------



## storm (17 Dez 2007 às 21:39)

Boas,

Bombarral (Hoje)

Temperatura Mínima: 4.1ºC
Temperatura Actual: 10ºC

Hoje a temperatura está quase 3ºC mais elevada do que ontem a mesma hora, a única diferença de hoje é que o céu está muito nublado e a minha estação está a marcar thunderstorms 

Cumps,


----------



## Minho (17 Dez 2007 às 22:13)

Aqui pelo NW também ainda não chegou a massa de ar quente... 

Em Melgaço estão 1.5ºC

Esta noite bateu-se o recorde da mínima mais baixa deste Outono com -2.8ºC assim como a máxima mais baixa com apenas 7.9ºC...


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Dez 2007 às 22:21)

Boas, por aqui, tem sido uma tarde muito agitada em Olhão, já todos devem de saber que 23 imigrantes clandestinos deram à costa na Culatra, mesmo em frente a Olhão, um helicoptero, bombeiros, polícia marítima e INEM, que grande barulheira.

Estranho passaram de alerta laranja para amarelo e a ondulação é a mesma, não percebo, por cá, dia com alguns aguaceiros fracos logo pela manhã e depois sol agora está muito nublado

Temperatura Máxima: 16.2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 6.4ºC
Temperatura actual: 11.4ºC
Precipitação: 1 mm

Previsão das minhas estações a mais velha prevê tempestade  a do LIDL coitada tem sol entre nuvens


----------



## Bgc (17 Dez 2007 às 22:21)

*Brigantia*, como vai isso por aí?

(Eu estou no Porto, não tenho acesso aos dados da zona sul de Bragança com muita frequência)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Dez 2007 às 22:29)

Boa noite! Aqui por Braga foi um dia frio com céu pouco nublado ou limpo. Agora que não estou em São Miguel é que a temperatura por lá desce e vai cair granizo Mas enfim nao se pode ter tudo. Pelo menos já apanhei o friozinho de Braga

Hoje comprei uma estação simples no Carrefour, por 20 euros, com 2 sensores exteriores, indicação da temperatura interior e exterior, previsão meteorologica e tendencia da pressão.

Neste momento nos meus sensores registo 5,2ºC e 6,6ºC


----------



## Brigantia (17 Dez 2007 às 22:30)

Bgc disse:


> *Brigantia*, como vai isso por aí?
> 
> (Eu estou no Porto, não tenho acesso aos dados da zona sul de Bragança com muita frequência)



Inacreditável, neste momento -5ºC. Podes acompanhar pelas estações particulares(do Fil e a minha) que estão alojadas no wunderground.


----------



## Z13 (17 Dez 2007 às 22:43)

Por aqui, chegamos agora aos *-6,0ºC*, com uma humidade relativa de 94%....

deve estar bom para andar de carro na estrada

venha a precipitação


----------



## Fil (17 Dez 2007 às 22:49)

Aqui tenho neste momento -2,9ºC, temperaturas inesperadas a esta hora. O IM falhou a máxima para Bragança por 5ºC, e a seguir assim também vai falhar a mínima por muitos...

EDIT: subiu para os -2,6ºC...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Dez 2007 às 22:51)

Por aqui desceu ligeiramente!

Temp: 9.6ºC


----------



## Ledo (17 Dez 2007 às 23:08)

Dados de hoje:

Tmin. 3,4ºC
Tmax 10,0ºC

Actual: 5,0ºC 1016hPa 70%Hr

Neste momento tenho menos 1,2ºC que ontem e tenho uma variação de -0,7ºC/hora!

A este ritmo pode ser que chegue pelo menos aos zero graus.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2007 às 23:30)

Que mais posso dizer... este tempo é uma seca! Não chove mas tambem não faz frio! Neste momento 10,0ºC e ceu encoberto


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Dez 2007 às 23:32)

E assim me despeço! Espero amanhã que alguns de voces sejam brindados pelo elemento branco! Fotos!

Temp: 9.4ºC


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Dez 2007 às 23:37)

Fui agr meter gasoleo e so rezava p k o deposito atestasse rapido!Tá um frio incrivel...Sem duvida hj é o dia mais frio do ano aqui no Porto...Pelo menos até agr esta a mostrar de que fibra é feito o Inverno!Pode continuar que eu n me importo!
T(ºC)=3,4ºC


----------



## ACalado (17 Dez 2007 às 23:39)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Fui agr meter gasoleo e so rezava p k o deposito atestasse rapido!Tá um frio incrivel...Sem duvida hj é o dia mais frio do ano aqui no Porto...Pelo menos até agr esta a mostrar de que fibra é feito o Inverno!Pode continuar que eu n me importo!
> T(ºC)=3,4ºC



frio mesmo por ai por aqui tb continua a descer 1.2ºc onde esta a precipitação


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2007 às 23:41)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Fui agr meter gasoleo e so rezava p k o deposito atestasse rapido!Tá um frio incrivel...Sem duvida hj é o dia mais frio do ano aqui no Porto...Pelo menos até agr esta a mostrar de que fibra é feito o Inverno!Pode continuar que eu n me importo!
> T(ºC)=3,4ºC



Sorte a vossa...ops até me babei


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Dez 2007 às 23:45)

Podia entrar nebulosidade assim de mansinho, sem mexer n termostato e deixar cair qqc..!Aí sim é que era!Vcs do sul ainda vao vendo alguma koisa a cair nos ultimos anos..aqui no porto já so indo la muuuuuuuuiiiiitoooo atrás...!Se não fosse a minha tão bem amada Trás os Montes não via nada d branco...!


----------



## Bgc (17 Dez 2007 às 23:46)

ja viram Lamas de Mouro???? Que raio de temperatura!!!


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Dez 2007 às 23:49)

Bgc disse:


> ja viram Lamas de Mouro???? Que raio de temperatura!!!



Sounds good! -7,3ºC!!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2007 às 23:51)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Sounds good! -7,3ºC!!



Acho que o CO2 esta noite vai rebentar com o termometro 

Há 3 horas que não saio dos 9.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (18 Dez 2007 às 00:12)

Bom.... a temperatura estancou nos *-6,0ºC* e eu vou dar uma volta até _Vale de Lençóis_, concelho de _Caminha_....


até amanha


----------



## Minho (18 Dez 2007 às 00:31)

Bem pessoal... se não virar o vento durante a noite isto está muito bem lançado!! 

Na minha estação registo -1.0ºC mas, atenção, mais importante, a queda da temperatura dos 0ºC para os -1ºC deu-se em 15 minutos 

É quase certo que vou bater novamente o recorde de temperatura mínima...


----------



## ACalado (18 Dez 2007 às 00:34)

começo a ver as primeiras nuvens da noite e a temperatura está baixa 1.4ºc vamos ver no que dá


----------



## Tiagofsky (18 Dez 2007 às 00:50)

Sigo com 2,8ºC...Tb ja vinham umas nuvenzitas paki!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2007 às 11:00)

Por aqui noite de céu muito nublado e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 8.1ºC agora estou com 9.4ºC.

A pressão está nos 1012hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## lsalvador (18 Dez 2007 às 11:02)

Por Alhos-Vedros

Temperatura  11.2°C  (+0.8/hr) 
Temperatura Aparente  10.1ºC 
Diferença 24H  +5.9 °C ( 5.3ºC) 
Estado do tempo :  Fresco 
Humidade  68 %  (+56.9/hr) 
Pressão  1013 hpa  Estável 
Vento  5.7 km/h 
Direcção do Vento  E  
Precipitação  0.0 mm (Actual: 0.0 mm/hr) 
Estado do Céu  Limpo ou Pouco Nublado 

Temperatura Máxima  11.2 às  10:53 
Temperatura Mínima  7.4 às  03:29 

Pressão Máxima  1014 hPa às  00:00 
Pressão Mínima  1012 hPa às  03:25 

Humidade Máxima  89% às  06:04 
Humidade Mínima  67% às  10:23 


Nascer do Sol  7:48 Por do Sol  17:16 
Nascer da Lua  12:58 Por da Lua  1:06


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2007 às 11:12)

Boas, a temperatura mínima (ate agora... com a chuva espero talvez bater a mínima) ficou-se pelos 9,3ºC.
O ceu continua encoberto
Neste momento tenho 10,4ºC


----------



## PedroNGV (18 Dez 2007 às 14:21)

Boas!

Por aqui o céu está MUITO nublado e a temperatura neste momento está em -1º. Por vezes parece cair qualquer coisita, mas muito ténue... 

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: -4º
Máxima: 0,5º


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Dez 2007 às 15:02)

Boa tarde! Neste momento aqui por Braga, registo céu muito nublado, parece que ja chuveu alguma coisa.

Registo nos meus dois sensores as seguintes temperaturas: 6,8ºC e 8,1ºC


----------



## squidward (18 Dez 2007 às 15:55)

por aqui está entre os 9ºC/10ºC, na Azambuja estvam 12ºC...ja baixou,pouco...mas baixou

E tb ja choveu moderadamente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Dez 2007 às 16:06)

Boa tarde a todos !
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *5,3 ºC*.
Neste momento, a temperatura é de *11,0 ºC*, que é a máxima até agora.
Tem vindo a chuviscar e já se acumulou *1 mm *de precipitação.
A humidade relativa está nos *93 %*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Dez 2007 às 16:09)

*Re: Frio em Portugal 14-18 Dezembro 2007*

Enquanto estive na ilha de São Miguel, esteve imenso frio por Moscavide.


_Aqui estão os registos meteorológicos de Moscavide nesses dias:_

11 *4,4 ºC 15,6 ºC* 0 mm Céu geralmente pouco nublado 
12 *3,8 ºC 14,3 ºC* 0 mm Céu geralmente limpo 
13 *1,9 ºC 14,2 ºC *0 mm Céu geralmente limpo 
14 *3,1 ºC 14,7 ºC *0 mm Céu geralmente limpo 
15 *2,7 ºC 15,0 ºC* 0 mm Céu geralmente pouco nublado 
16 *0,2 ºC 12,6 ºC* 0 mm Céu geralmente limpo 


_A partir de dia 17:_

17 *0,9 ºC 11,5 ºC* 0 mm Céu geralmente limpo 
18 *5,3 ºC (11,0 ºC)** (1 mm)* Céu geralmente muito nublado / Chuviscos

* Até agora 



Sem dúvidas podemos afirmar que foram uns dias bem fresquinhos !


----------



## PedroNGV (18 Dez 2007 às 16:12)

Neste momento já está a choviscar e mantém-se -1º.


----------



## squidward (18 Dez 2007 às 16:13)

começa a chover de forma moderada


----------



## Mago (18 Dez 2007 às 16:54)

A protecção civil começa a espalhar sal nas estradas
-0,5ºC
E neve nada....


----------



## João Soares (18 Dez 2007 às 17:38)

Pela fonte da ogimet hoje o Porto teve uma maxima de *7,8ºC* e isso deve ser verdade porque esta imenso frio... Podia descer mais um pouco


----------



## jose leça (18 Dez 2007 às 19:52)

Boa noites.
Isto hoje é que foi cá um briol por estas bandas. O pessoal anda desabituado, e pimba!
Máxima de 8,7ºC e mínima de 2,2ºC, com chuva fraca à mistura, e um cheirinho de windchill


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Dez 2007 às 20:21)

Tempo Frio por aqui! Muito vento muita sensação de frio!

Temp: 11.5ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Dez 2007 às 21:27)

Aqui por Braga, neste momento céu muito nublado e penso que ainda chove. Pelo menos durante parte da tarde chuveu bem. Neste momento registo uma temperatura de 7,8ºC.

Segundo já me informaram de São Miguel, hoje caíu por lá algum granizo.


----------



## João Soares (18 Dez 2007 às 22:22)

Pelos vistos as maximas na zona Norte estao a dar-se agora pelo que vejo Porto ja regista 10ºC


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2007 às 22:56)

Temperaturas de hoje

MINIMA: 9,3ºC (08:10)
MÁXIMA:13,7ºC (19:20)

T. actual: 13,5ºC, chuva fraca,  vento moderado/forte


----------



## Fil (19 Dez 2007 às 01:07)

Os extremos do dia foram -3,2 / 1,8ºC. Neste momento tenho 1,9ºC, 100% hr e chuva.


----------



## Ledo (19 Dez 2007 às 01:45)

Dados de 18/12:

Tmin: 3,4ºC
Tmax: 10,8ºC às 23h22m
Tmedia: 6,3ºC

Já é o 4 dia consecutivo com temperaturas médias na casa dos 6ºC. O que para a onde vivo até acho bastante baixo.

Hoje apesar de já ter chegado aos 11,0ºC a temperatura desceu 1,7ºC em uma hora para os 9,3ºC. Cai chuva pouco intensa e o vento sopra com alguma intensidade mas nada de especial. 

Pressão: 1012hPa


----------



## storm (19 Dez 2007 às 08:08)

Boas,

Temperatura Actual: 10.5ºC

Neste momento chove moderado/forte e o vento está fraco/moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2007 às 11:47)

Bom dia, por hoje a mínima situou-de nos 11,3ºC
Por agora 12,3ºC

Noite muito agitada com chuva e ventos fortes.
Por agora chuva fraca e vento moderado


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2007 às 17:45)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima = 7,8 ºC (03h09); Temperatura máxima = 9,9 (12h15); Temperatura actual = 8,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa. 

*Registo para uma gradual subida da pressão atmosférica; o anticiclone centrado no interior da Europa está a fazer de barreira à progressão dos sistemas frontais para leste. A depressão centrada a Oeste da Península Ibérica acabará por encher e extinguir-se.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 16); Temperatura máxima = 15,9 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Dez 2007 às 19:26)

Boa noite, aqui por Braga neste momento céu muito nublado. Hoje já chuveu alguma coisa por aqui.

Neste momento registo 11,6ºC


----------



## Rog (19 Dez 2007 às 21:43)

Boas, por aqui 9,8ºC
85%HR
1006hpa
ceu limpo


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Dez 2007 às 21:46)

Rog disse:


> Boas, por aqui 9,8ºC
> 85%HR
> 1006hpa
> ceu limpo



Está bem frio aí no Norte da Madeira. É normal registares essas temperaturas?


----------



## Rog (19 Dez 2007 às 21:51)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Está bem frio aí no Norte da Madeira. É normal registares essas temperaturas?



Boas, sim no Inverno em noites de ceu limpo as temperaturas costumam descer, e mais ainda em dias que cai neve no Pico Ruivo. 
A mínima absoluta nos últimos 3 anos seja de cerca de 7ºC... bem perto da que tenho tido nos últimos dias! Hoje já esteve a 8,4ºC!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Dez 2007 às 21:51)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite, aqui por Braga neste momento céu muito nublado. Hoje já chuveu alguma coisa por aqui.
> 
> Neste momento registo 11,6ºC



Tas em Braga?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Dez 2007 às 22:11)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Tas em Braga?



Sim amigo, estou em Braga, vou estar até dia 31. Cheguei com frio até pensei que ia ver neve por aqui, mas nada.


----------



## Thomar (19 Dez 2007 às 22:14)

Boa noite! 

Aqui por Lisboa, sigo com +12,0ºC, vento fraco, chuva fraca e uma pressão atmosférica de 1019mb com previsão/tendência de bom tempo 

_P.S. a minha estação Oregon BAR310HG está ajustada para 80 metros de altitude, e o sensor está abrigado._


----------



## ACalado (19 Dez 2007 às 22:26)

Thomar disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Aqui por Lisboa, sigo com +12,0ºC, vento fraco, chuva fraca e uma pressão atmosférica de 1019mb com previsão/tendência de bom tempo
> 
> _P.S. a minha estação Oregon BAR310HG está ajustada para 80 metros de altitude, e o sensor está abrigado._



é normal a minha também estar a dar essa tendência são previsões a 24h


----------



## Thomar (19 Dez 2007 às 22:44)

spiritmind disse:


> é normal a minha também estar a dar essa tendência são previsões a 24h



Obrigado!

temperatura desceu +11,6ºC

segundo o site wunderground ás 22h30m estavam +11,0ºC em Lisboa.

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=portugal


----------



## lsalvador (20 Dez 2007 às 11:33)

Temperatura  13.6°C  (+1.9/hr) 
Temperatura Aparente  11.3ºC 
Diferença 24H  +13.5 °C ( 0.0ºC) 
Estado do tempo :  Fresco 
Humidade  69 %  (-3/hr) 
Pressão  1010 hpa  Descer 
Vento  13.0 km/h 
Direcção do Vento  SE  
Precipitação 3.0 (Actual: 0.0 mm/hr)

Temperatura Máxima  13.8 às  11:19 
Temperatura Mínima  9.9 às  02:57 
Pressão Máxima  1014 hPa às  00:00 
Pressão Mínima  1010 hPa às  05:26 
Humidade Máxima  96% às  00:14 
Humidade Mínima  63% às  07:49 
Rajada Máx: 21.2 km/h (11:22) 

Nascer do Sol  7:49 Por do Sol  17:17 
Nascer da Lua  13:59 Por da Lua  3:32 

Nota : 
Bem vindo a todos os novos users. 
Thomar tens alguma estação online em Tomar? É que estou a considerar muito mesmo a instalação de uma Oregon 968 em Tomar, mais precisamente nas Cardelas, deves conhecer, a seguir a Valdonas, naquele baixio. Ali quando faz frio, faz a sério.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2007 às 11:58)

Bom dia, por cá a minima ficou-se nos 10,5ºC. Por agora estão 13,2ºC.
Noite aparentemente sem chuva e bastante calma em relação á noite passada.


----------



## BARROS (20 Dez 2007 às 12:52)

mais um ano acabando...
... e por aqui não tivemos nada de muito especial. Normal, eu diria. Nevou no sul do país( em pouca quantidade), a seca se estendeu um pouco mais que o habitual, mas as chuvas de verão estão compensando...
*
EM SÃO PAULO:
temp. mais baixa: 6,4° (30 de julho)
temp. mais alta: 34,7° (21 de outubro)
maior temp. mínima: 24° (24 de setembro )
menor temp. máxima: 11,9° (28 e 29 de julho)*
*maior precipitação em 24 horas: 103,3mm ( 07 de fevereiro)*

*NO RIO DE JANEIRO:
temp. mais baixa:8,5° ( 31 de julho)
temp. mais alta:40,4° (15 de março)*

e por aí, alguém tem os dados de Lisboa?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Dez 2007 às 13:35)

BARROS disse:


> mais um ano acabando...
> ... e por aqui não tivemos nada de muito especial. Normal, eu diria. Nevou no sul do país( em pouca quantidade), a seca se estendeu um pouco mais que o habitual, mas as chuvas de verão estão compensando...
> *
> EM SÃO PAULO:
> ...



Oficialmente e segundo o OGIMET, a temperatura mais baixa registada em Lisboa este ano foi de *3,0 ºC*, no passado dia 16 de Dezembro.
Quanto à máxima, foi de *40,6 ºC*, no dia 30 de Julho.

Claro que em outras estações dos arredores da cidade os valores são mais extremos.


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2007 às 13:36)

Céu nublado e 5,9ºC.

Mínima de 4,0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2007 às 13:51)

Ja chove.
temperatura: 13,2ºC


----------



## chechu (20 Dez 2007 às 17:39)

Tn = -7.5° C Tx = 2.4° C





( Ontem : Tn = -7.8° C Tx = 0.2° C )


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2007 às 18:01)

chechu disse:


> Tn = -7.5° C Tx = 2.4° C
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Valores bem baixos 

Qual é mesmo a localidade?


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2007 às 18:23)

Nao chove desde as 14:15, mas continua o céu encoberto.
T. actual: 12,6ºC

T. MINIMA: 10,5ºC
T. MAXIMA: 14,0ºC


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (20 Dez 2007 às 20:07)

Boas tardes!

*Dados de Hoje:*

Maxima: *12.6ºC*
Minima: *9.9ºC*

Hoje foi um dia seco... so choveu um pouco no inicio da tarde mas nada de relevante...


----------



## chechu (20 Dez 2007 às 20:35)

Dan disse:


> Valores bem baixos
> 
> Qual é mesmo a localidade?



Saint Germain En Laye. 

http://www.ville-st-germain-en-laye.fr/


----------



## chechu (20 Dez 2007 às 20:44)

Tenho uma foto no telemovel se alguem pode a meter sobre o forum ?
Foi feita as 14h hoje.  No foto vesse o gelo sobre os carros e a relva.


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2007 às 21:18)

chechu disse:


> Tenho uma foto no telemovel se alguem pode a meter sobre o forum ?
> Foi feita as 14h hoje.  No foto vesse o gelo sobre os carros e a relva.



Utiliza a galeria 









E depois publicar fotos


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2007 às 21:23)

O dia decorreu com céu nublado e alguma chuva fraca à tarde.
Extremos do dia: 4,0ºC / 6,3ºC 

Por agora: céu nublado e 5,9ºC.


----------



## chechu (20 Dez 2007 às 21:40)

Hoje de manha conduzindo...


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2007 às 21:46)

Boas fotos 



chechu disse:


>



Raspar o gelo pela manhã


----------



## chechu (20 Dez 2007 às 21:52)

Sem luvas.


----------



## Fil (20 Dez 2007 às 21:57)

Bela geada chechu!

Por cá tenho uma temperatura actual de 5,2ºC e humidade nos 84%, vento fraco a moderado de NE. Os extremos  hoje foram 3,7ºC / 6,1ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (20 Dez 2007 às 22:37)

Hoje mínima de 4,1ºC, máxima de 6,9ºC e neste momento 6,1ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Dez 2007 às 22:42)

Belas fotos ! 
Por cá, nada de chuva.
Todavia, a noite está húmida, há pouco a humidade era de *95 %*.


----------



## Rog (21 Dez 2007 às 00:21)

Boas, por aqui 13,3ºC
98%HR
céu nublado
acabou de ocorrer um aguaceiro forte.
ate à 23h59: 19,4mm
vento muito forte durante o dia.


----------



## Mago (21 Dez 2007 às 00:33)

Por aqui sigo com 4,4ºC
95% de humidade
céu nublado


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Dez 2007 às 09:09)

Bons dias hoje começa o nosso amigo Inverno.

Por aqui noite de céu muito nublado e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 9.9ºC e agora estou com 10.4ºC.

A pressão está nos 1011hpa o vento está moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Dez 2007 às 12:17)

bons dias, mais um inverno começou!
Minima: 10,7ºC
Actual: 14,1ºC
Ceu muito nublado.
Vento fraco


----------



## Vince (21 Dez 2007 às 12:36)

Tal como sucedeu com a data do Outono, oficiosamente o Inverno começa hoje, mas oficialmente só começa amanhã, já que o Solstício de Dezembro, Inverno no Hemisfério Norte e Verão no Sul é amanhã, dia 22 de Dezembro de 2007, pelas 06:08 UTC. Foi corrigido na agenda do Forum.






O solstício de Dezembro vê-se muito bem nas imagens de satélite visível do SAT24 no norte da Europa onde mesmo a esta hora já avança a noite. E durante a tarde o Sat24 troca a imagem visível pelo infravermelho bastante cedo quando nós em Portugal ainda temos bastante luz do dia.





http://www.sat24.com/


----------



## Gilmet (21 Dez 2007 às 13:34)

t. actual 15,2ºC , ja estiveram 15,3ºC
Comparado com os dias anteriores este vai ser um dia quente.
Ceu muito nublado.


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2007 às 13:41)

E assim começa o nosso inverno.. Já com algumas zonas do nosso Portugal assim:





Ilha do Pico









Torre, Serra da Estrela


----------



## MSantos (21 Dez 2007 às 20:11)

Depois de duas semanas em Bragança bem recheadas em termos meteorologicos, primeiro com geada e temperatura bem baixa, depois com o meu primeiro nevão em Bragança, e finalmente chuva (pela primeira vez não gostei de ver chover, porque para alem de derreter a neve a chuva tornou as ruas e passeios num verdadeiro lamaçal devido a uma mistura de agua e neve parcialmente derretida),cá estou eu de novo em Lisboa


----------



## chechu (21 Dez 2007 às 21:44)

Hoje a noite..


----------



## Gilmet (21 Dez 2007 às 22:15)

Boas fotos chechu!
Por agora 11,4ºC, ja estiveram 11,2ºC (espero ainda hoje bater a minima de 10,7ºC)
ceu pouco nublado
vento fraco


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Dez 2007 às 22:23)

Hoje aqui por braga Registei uma maxima de 15ºC e neste momento registo 12,5ºC. Que o frio regresse.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (21 Dez 2007 às 23:14)

Boa noite!

*Dados de Hoje:*

Maxima:*14.9ºC*
Minima:*10.2ºC*

Ate amnha pessoal


----------



## Rog (21 Dez 2007 às 23:19)

Boas, por aqui acabou de ocorreu um aguaceiro forte.
13,9ºC
96%HR
11,9mm desde as 0h (doas quais 11 mm na última hora)
1018hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Dez 2007 às 23:52)

10.7ºC

Céu pouco nublado!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2007 às 23:54)

Boas, dia de chuva por vezes forte, causou várias inundações na região algarvia, registei os seguintes dados: 

Temperatura Máxima: 14.2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 10.4ºC
Temperatura actual: 11.1ºC
Precipitação: 28 mm

PS: Estreou ontem o filme "Floripes" um filme sobre uma moura encantada que deambula pelas ruas da vila de Olhão, nos cinemas, nunca vi tal moura a andar pelas ruas


----------



## Mago (22 Dez 2007 às 00:39)

Estive hoje no "Vale de Rossim" na Serra da Estrela e ainda havia neve, estava lá um friooooooo.....

Fotografia de hoje....












E de uma estação Meteorologica de lá...










Por aqui agora sigo com 4,6ºC
1018hpa
90% Humidade


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (22 Dez 2007 às 09:48)

Bons dias

tive minima de *11.1ºC*

agora sigo com *12.3ºC* céu um pouco coberto com alguma nebelina e o vento está fraco  

Estes primeiros dias de inverno têm tido temperaturas "quentes" (isto se comparar com os restantes dias de Dezembro)


----------



## jpmartins (22 Dez 2007 às 10:16)

Rog disse:


> Boas, por aqui acabou de ocorreu um aguaceiro forte.
> 13,9ºC
> 96%HR
> 11,9mm desde as 0h (doas quais 11 mm na última hora)
> 1018hpa



Rog choveu aí quase tanto numa hora, como aqui no mês de Dezembro 
Bem por aqui já se notou um ligeiro arrefecimento nocturno, neste momento estão 10º, pressão 1020.8hPa, ceu pouco nublado.


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2007 às 10:58)

Mago disse:


> E de uma estação Meteorologica de lá...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essa estação deve ter uns dados muito interessantes.


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2007 às 10:59)

Tal como ontem, o dia amanheceu com poucas nuvens, mas agora já está quase completamente nublado.

Mínima de: 4,0ºC

Por agora: 7,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (22 Dez 2007 às 11:25)

Boas fotos mago
Hoje: minima: 10,3ºC
        actual:  13,7ºC
ceu pouco nublado
vento fraco/moderado


----------



## BARROS (22 Dez 2007 às 12:31)

E aí... anteontem choveu muito intensamente aqui em São Paulo, *65,7mm*, e, ontem de madrugada choveu moderadamente, o que acumulou *16,4mm*. No total, temos acumulados em dezembro até agora...*209,2mm*! Têm-se algum valor parecido por aí, já que o inverno é o período chuvoso no clima mediterrâneo?
Quanto as temperaturas, até agora estão contrariando a previsão de que este verão será de calor acima da média por aqui. Tivemos até agora só 6 dias com máximas acima de 30°

EXTREMOS DE DEZEMBRO:
 menor temp. 14,8°C
 maior temp.  32,5°C

*UM FELIZ NATAL PARA TODOS E UM ÓTIMO ANO NOVO!*​


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Dez 2007 às 12:46)

BARROS disse:


> E aí... anteontem choveu muito intensamente aqui em São Paulo, *65,7mm*, e, ontem de madrugada choveu moderadamente, o que acumulou *16,4mm*. No total, temos acumulados em dezembro até agora...*209,2mm*! Têm-se algum valor parecido por aí, já que o inverno é o período chuvoso no clima mediterrâneo?
> Quanto as temperaturas, até agora estão contrariando a previsão de que este verão será de calor acima da média por aqui. Tivemos até agora só 6 dias com máximas acima de 30°
> 
> EXTREMOS DE DEZEMBRO:
> ...



Olá amigo! Por aqui estamos em seca! Há cidades que podem em questão de dias ficar sem água no norte do país, onde em regra é onde mais chove!

Estou de saída para Chaves! Mais 475 km a juntar ao milhares que fiz nestes ultimos 4 anos!

Logo à noite os dados serao de lá!

Até logo!


----------



## Gilmet (22 Dez 2007 às 13:30)

Boa tarde!
por aqui está quentinho: 15,9ºC
O ceu está preticamente limpo
Vento fraco/moderado
(resumindo, a mesma seca de sempre...)


----------



## Mago (22 Dez 2007 às 13:43)

Boa Tarde
sigo com 7,1ºC
1021hpa
céu pouco nublado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Dez 2007 às 14:58)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá, está a ser uma tarde de céu limpo e vento fraco.
Actualmente, estão *15,1 ºC* e uma H.R. de *72 %*.
Até agora, a temperatura máxima foi de *15,4 ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2007 às 15:50)

Olá Pessoal!

Hoje decidi comprar uma daquelas estações meteorologicas do lidl de 9,99€.

Como moro no 2ºandar de um prédio, e confesso não ter muito dinheiro (vida de estudante, sabem como é), achei que fosse o suficiente... um dia, quando tiver casa própria ainda hei-de ter uma estação meteorologica como deve ser, mas pronto.. Por enquanto vou-me deliciando a ver avariação de temperatura.. Já é qualquer coisa.

O problema é que após instaladito o belo do sensor, numa caixinha devidamente furada, no lado exterior de janela onde nunca dá o sol, a temperatura máxima medida pelo sensor foi: 17,2C, estando agora 16,6C... 
E a minha pergunta é: está assim tanto calor lá fora?!
É que só encontro valores desta grandeza na estação de Cascais. E na estação da Amadora (que é capaz de ser a estação mais próxima de mim) a máxima foi de 15,9C.

E eu que pensava morar num zona fria...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Dez 2007 às 16:03)

AnDré disse:


> Olá Pessoal!
> 
> Hoje decidi comprar uma daquelas estações meteorologicas do lidl de 9,99€.
> 
> ...



É normal, *André*. 
Acontece que a temperatura nunca deve ser medida perto de paredes, nem janelas, nem perto de nada que liberte calor e comprometa a livre circulação do ar.
Mesmo que não bata o sol aí, a temperatura mostrada pela tua estação estará sempre inflacionada pelas condicionantes físicas referidas, pelo que te aconselhava a debitar pelo menos *1 ºC* aos valores que obtens da estação, já que a estação não está instalada em condições perfeitas.
A instalação mais próxima da «perfeição» seria a instalação da estação num terreno aberto e livre de todo o tipo de obstáculos.
Eu também moro num prédio e por isso opto por fazer um débito na leitura da temperatura para atenuar essa inflação, sendo que assim os valores se aproximam mais do real.
Aconselho-te a comparares os valores da tua estação com a temperatura da rua.
Tenta medir a temperatura à noite numa varanda ou na rua, mas não confies nos termómetros espalhados pelas ruas, usa um teu.
Quando medires a temperatura à noite numa varanda com a ajuda de um termómetro de mercúrio (normalmente os mais fiáveis) compara essa temperatura com a que te diz a estação e repara na diferença.
Podes também usar um termómetro de um carro, mas os carros dizem uma temperatura geralmente acima do real quando estão parados. Para serem fiáveis, têm de andar um pouco, para o vento chegar ao sensor e o valor de temperatura se alterar. 
Consoante essa diferença, debita-a à que diz a estação.
Para já, começa por debitar *1 ºC *e terás uma leitura de valores de temperatura mais próxima do real, penso eu.
É apenas um conselho meu, mas penso que vale a pena. 
Eu também faço esse débito para evitar situações de inflação da temperatura.


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2007 às 16:09)

Obrigado pela explicação!

Vou ver se consigo calcular o desvio padrão associado aos valores dados pela estação.


----------



## iceworld (22 Dez 2007 às 16:17)

tb ando ando para comprar uma baratucha mas como moro num prédio não sei se valerá a pena!!


----------



## Teles (22 Dez 2007 às 16:46)

Boas eu moro num quarto andar e como devem saber a temperatura é diferente do solo, o ke eu fiz parece uma parvoice mas eu adaptei o meu sensor de temperatura no ferro do estendal da roupa com um plastico por cima por causa da chuva, e como esta longe das paredes o valor da temp... e real.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Dez 2007 às 17:06)

teles disse:


> Boas eu moro num quarto andar e como devem saber a temperatura é diferente do solo, o ke eu fiz parece uma parvoice mas eu adaptei o meu sensor de temperatura no ferro do estendal da roupa com um plastico por cima por causa da chuva, e como esta longe das paredes o valor da temp... e real.



Também é uma boa ideia !


----------



## Kevin_ (22 Dez 2007 às 18:18)

Hoje registei na Covilhã (Refugio) uma minima de 3,6ºC.

Muito estranho, menor que a mínima de Bragança (4ºC), segundo os dados do Dan. 
É raro mas acontece...


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2007 às 18:34)

teles disse:


> Boas eu moro num quarto andar e como devem saber a temperatura é diferente do solo, o ke eu fiz parece uma parvoice mas eu adaptei o meu sensor de temperatura no ferro do estendal da roupa com um plastico por cima por causa da chuva, e como esta longe das paredes o valor da temp... e real.



Então e o sol não dá no estendal da roupa?!


----------



## João Soares (22 Dez 2007 às 18:35)

AnDré disse:


> Olá Pessoal!
> 
> Hoje decidi comprar uma daquelas estações meteorologicas do lidl de 9,99€.



Hoje tambem fui ao lidl e tb comprei acho eu a mesma estaçao que a tua porque ela custou-me 9,99€
Tou a fazer umas experiencias e coloquei-a na varanda nao na parede nem na porta mas como tenho na varanda uma mesa metalica de computador, no sitio onde devia tar o teclado e pôs-o-lá  

Registo *12,4ºC *


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2007 às 18:41)

Meteo station Lidl power... 

Ah, mas a minha não tá "colada à parece"... Imaginem um copo no parapeito de uma janela onde nunca dá o sol. Pronto ela está dentro desse copo!lol (Copo de plástico com montes de buraquinhos para que o vento entre à vontade)

Neste momento ela diz que estão 13,2C


----------



## jpaulov (22 Dez 2007 às 18:53)

Viva!
a minha estação "made in Lidl" (29,99€) acabadinha de instalar também têm uns desvios...
o sensor da temperatura do exterior (colocado na parte interior de um pilar, resguardado da chuva e da exposição directa do sol) indica neste momento 9.7ºC, ou seja uma diferença de +0,4ºc do que o referenciado pelo IM.
Em relação à pressão é que é ligeiramente diferente...1013 hPa na estação e 1021.8 hPa no site do IM. A diferença será talvez por causa da estação estar no interior de casa...
Outra coisa que não me satisfaz muito é a indicação da humidade relativa. Como a indicação é do interior, e como tenho o aquecimento central ligado, a humidade relativa parece-me ser muito baixa (50%). Tinha interesse era saber a humidade relativa no exterior!! 
fica para a próxima aquisição!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Dez 2007 às 18:54)

Kevin_ disse:


> Hoje registei na Covilhã (Refugio) uma minima de 3,6ºC.
> 
> Muito estranho, menor que a mínima de Bragança (4ºC), segundo os dados do Dan.
> É raro mas acontece...



É normal que aconteça e isso não me surpreende.
Já aconteceu ter uma mínima mais baixa que Bragança em Abril, início da Primavera.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Dez 2007 às 19:09)

Boa tarde, comecei a prestar atenção a minha estação e reparei que em média o desvio em relação ás estações circundantes é de -0,6ºC.
Vou começar a colocar os dados ja com o debito mas vou continuar a investigação, até porque reparei que existem vezes em que os meus dados coincidem com os das outras estações

Temperatura actual (ja com debito): 11,4ºC

T. de hoje (com debito)
MINIMA: 9,7ºC
MÁXIMA: 15,7ºC


----------



## Minho (22 Dez 2007 às 20:06)

Naevo disse:


> Viva!
> a minha estação "made in Lidl" (29,99€) acabadinha de instalar também têm uns desvios...
> o sensor da temperatura do exterior (colocado na parte interior de um pilar, resguardado da chuva e da exposição directa do sol) indica neste momento 9.7ºC, ou seja uma diferença de +0,4ºc do que o referenciado pelo IM.
> Em relação à pressão é que é ligeiramente diferente...1013 hPa na estação e 1021.8 hPa no site do IM. A diferença será talvez por causa da estação estar no interior de casa...
> ...




Não está correcta a pressão. A estação dá para acertares a pressão manualmente. Agora não sei como se faz de cor mas vê no manual de instruções e tenta colocar a pressão igual à do IM.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Dez 2007 às 20:11)

Boa noite a todos !
Por aqui, a noite está a ser de céu limpo.
Actualmente, estão *8,7 ºC*.
Pode ser que a temperatura mínima seja próxima dos *5 ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Dez 2007 às 20:17)

Boas, por aqui, depois de uma semana quase sem ver o sol, hoje apareceu apesar de ter algumas nuvens no céu, não choveu nadinha, e registei os seguintes dados:

Temperatura Máxima: 18.2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 10.4ºC
Temperatura actual: 12.6ºC

Desde que começou o ano hidrológico quais os valores que registaram até agora?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Dez 2007 às 22:35)

Boas amigos! Cá estou eu no extremo norte de Portugal!

O céu segue muito nublado... Vento fraco...

Temp: 8.5ºC
Pressão: 1024 hpa
Humidade: 54%

Saudações flavienses!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Dez 2007 às 22:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Desde que começou o ano hidrológico quais os valores que registaram até agora?



Em Outubro: *2 mm*
Em Novembro: *63 mm*
Em Dezembro (até agora) : *42 mm*

*Total: 107 mm*


----------



## Rog (22 Dez 2007 às 23:15)

Boas, por aqui dia chuvoso num total de 24mm
ceu nublado por agora 13,6ºC
98%HR
1021hpa


----------



## João Soares (22 Dez 2007 às 23:15)

Ceu limpo, e temp: *10,3ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2007 às 00:45)

Boa noite!

Despeço-me com o céu a limpar e temperatura em queda!

Temp: 5.9ºC



Feliz Natal!


----------



## Gilmet (23 Dez 2007 às 00:50)

Boa madrugada!
Ontem ás 23:59 acabei por ter a minima do dia :9,2ºC
Por agora: 8,5ºC


----------



## Brigantia (23 Dez 2007 às 03:47)

Naevo disse:


> Viva!
> a minha estação "made in Lidl" (29,99€) acabadinha de instalar também têm uns desvios...
> o sensor da temperatura do exterior (colocado na parte interior de um pilar, resguardado da chuva e da exposição directa do sol) indica neste momento 9.7ºC, ou seja uma diferença de +0,4ºc do que o referenciado pelo IM.
> Em relação à pressão é que é ligeiramente diferente...1013 hPa na estação e 1021.8 hPa no site do IM. A diferença será talvez por causa da estação estar no interior de casa...
> ...



Mais uma estação em Bragança, que fixe Já agora se quiseres dizer qual a localização era interessante para verificarmos as diferenças dentro da cidade.



Em minha casa neste momento registo 7,0ºC, a mínima de ontem foi de 0,7ºC e a máxima foi de 10,4ºC.


----------



## PedroNGV (23 Dez 2007 às 03:54)

Extremos de ontem:

Temp mínima: -1º
Temp máxima: 10,5º

Actual: 5,1º


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2007 às 10:08)

Kevin_ disse:


> Hoje registei na Covilhã (Refugio) uma minima de 3,6ºC.
> 
> Muito estranho, menor que a mínima de Bragança (4ºC), segundo os dados do Dan.
> É raro mas acontece...



Também não deve ser assim tão raro 

Hoje a mínima ainda foi mais elevada (5,9ºC). 

Por agora: 8,1ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2007 às 10:18)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 9.4ºC e agora estou com 11.4ºC.

A pressão está nos 1021hpa o vento está fraco.

Por fim a pasmaceira voltou  que seca ter de esperar pelo Verão para ter chuva decente.


----------



## vitamos (23 Dez 2007 às 10:45)

Boas!

Da minha localização Natalícia em Lisboa, primeiros dados (estação ainda em testes) 

Mínima:   9,5ºC
Actual: 12,3    (às 10h30) , estive a fixar melhor a estação e a temperatura ainda está a estabilizar agora


Pressão: 1023hPa 

Lá fora o céu está limpo... enfim... boring


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Dez 2007 às 10:50)

Dan disse:


> Hoje a mínima ainda foi mais elevada (5,9ºC).



Hoje, a excepção aconteceu mais uma vez, desde Abril.
A temperatura mínima registada por aqui foi de *4,8 ºC*, ou seja, mais baixa que a de Bragança. 
Hoje também estranhei a diferença com as estações circundantes. 
Talvez isso se tenha devido à estabilidade atmosférica e ao facto de estar 70 metros mais abaixo da altitude do aeroporto, que se localiza 4,5 km a Oeste daqui.


----------



## vitamos (23 Dez 2007 às 10:58)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Hoje, a excepção aconteceu mais uma vez, desde Abril.
> A temperatura mínima registada por aqui foi de *4,8 ºC*, ou seja, mais baixa que a de Bragança.
> Hoje também estranhei a diferença com as estações circundantes.
> Talvez isso se tenha devido à estabilidade atmosférica e ao facto de estar 70 metros mais abaixo da altitude do aeroporto, que se localiza 4,5 km a Oeste daqui.



Mas não deixa de ser uma mínima muito baixa... mas essa zona é geralmente mais fria que Lisboa... Mas é um diferença brutal


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Dez 2007 às 11:01)

vitamos disse:


> Mas não deixa de ser uma mínima muito baixa... mas essa zona é geralmente mais fria que Lisboa... Mas é um diferença brutal



Pois, daí a minha estranheza.


----------



## vitamos (23 Dez 2007 às 11:05)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Pois, daí a minha estranheza.



Quanto estás a registar neste momento?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Dez 2007 às 11:10)

vitamos disse:


> Quanto estás a registar neste momento?



Neste momento, *13,7 ºC*.
O céu está pouco nublado e o vento está fraco.
A humidade está nos *76 %*.

O aeroporto teve uma mínima cerca de *3 ºC* mais elevada.
Já aconteceram situações destas anteriormente, geralmente em dias de maior estabilidade atmosférica.


----------



## vitamos (23 Dez 2007 às 11:18)

Pois!

Eu sigo com 13,1ºC. Se por um lado tás com uma grande amplitude, o que é certo é que não apresentas um padrão de desvio uniforme. Logo os dados aí devem ser mesmo esses. O microclima de Moscavide


----------



## João Soares (23 Dez 2007 às 11:24)

Bom dia, malta!!!

Hoje, registei uma minima de *8,8ºC*
Por agora tenho *13,6ºC * com algum vento


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Dez 2007 às 11:46)

vitamos disse:


> Pois!
> 
> Eu sigo com 13,1ºC. Se por um lado tás com uma grande amplitude, o que é certo é que não apresentas um padrão de desvio uniforme. Logo os dados aí devem ser mesmo esses. O microclima de Moscavide



Às vezes, para que situações destas aconteçam, basta haver estabilidade atmosférica. Assim, dá-se uma ligeira inversão térmica, já que estou 70 metros mais abaixo da altitude do aeroporto e cerca de 120 metros de altitude mais abaixo de algumas estações de membros deste fórum. Estou a 38 metros de altitude.
Outras vezes, a direcção do vento é crucial. Com o relevo a Oeste de mim, fico mais isolado dos ventos de Oeste, estando mais exposto aos fluxos de Leste, que são ventos mais frios.
Com o relevo a Oeste, o frio fica retido nestas zonas do Vale do Tejo.
Para acrescentar, a presença do rio a apenas 1,5 km de mim pode ter influência nas temperaturas mínimas.



_Repara neste mapa gerado pelo meteoblue, para as mínimas de hoje:_






Repara que, onde está Moscavide, a temperatura mínima rondou os *4 ºC*, segundo o meteoblue (www.meteoblue.com).


----------



## vitamos (23 Dez 2007 às 11:52)

Claro que sim! Eu não coloquei em causa os valores! Só disse que eram curiosos e que Moscavide era um microclima! 

Entendi perfeitamente! Não deixa de ser curioso mas é mesmo verdade!

Abraço


----------



## Gilmet (23 Dez 2007 às 11:53)

Bom dia por cá tive uma minima da 7,9ºC (01:06). A partir daí a temperatura começou a subir...
Neste momento tenho 14,1ºC com tendencia para subir.
ceu pouco nublado
vento fraco/moderado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Dez 2007 às 11:54)

vitamos disse:


> Claro que sim! Eu não coloquei em causa os valores! Só disse que eram curiosos e que Moscavide era um microclima!
> 
> Entendi perfeitamente! Não deixa de ser curioso mas é mesmo verdade!
> 
> Abraço



Eu nunca disse que duvidavas, apenas faço questão de te provar isso. 
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2007 às 12:09)

Boas!

Por aqui a máxima deve estar prestes a ser atingida! 
Sigo com 10.8ºC

A mínima foi de 5.2ºC... Axo que nem geada vou ver estes dias por aqui!

Boas Festas!


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2007 às 12:49)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A mínima foi de 5.2ºC... Axo que nem geada vou ver estes dias por aqui!



Estes últimos três dias foram relativamente quentes, mas amanhã já deve baixar a temperatura, tanto a máxima como a mínima. Para amanhã devemos ter geada ou nevoeiro.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Dez 2007 às 12:54)

A minha mínima foi igual à de Moscavide *4,8ºC*. Logo também foi mais baixa que Bragança. Tomem lá Brigantinos


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2007 às 13:22)

Hey Pessoal 

Continuo em testes com a minha meteo station LIDL..

Às 13h estava com uma temperatura a rondar os 16C, quando em todas as estações meteorológicas da grande Lisboa apresentavam valores inferior...

Foi então que tomei uma atitude! Peguei no sensor, forrei-o com plástico de cozinha (para proteger da humidade), e pendurei-o literalmente por baixo da roldana do estendal a mais de 30cm da parede do prédio (tive de me esticar todo ), de maneira e ficar bem protegido do sol 

E os resultado disso, é que estou neste momento com 14,5C e com a temperatura ainda a descer (ainda está a estabilizar)... 
Já tou mais ou menos na média!  Yupi!


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2007 às 13:44)

HotSpot disse:


> A minha mínima foi igual à de Moscavide *4,8ºC*. Logo também foi mais baixa que Bragança. Tomem lá Brigantinos



Bem, isto já se está a tornar num hábito


----------



## vitamos (23 Dez 2007 às 13:55)

AnDré disse:


> Hey Pessoal
> 
> Continuo em testes com a minha meteo station LIDL..
> 
> ...




LOL! Uma solução de engenharia pura! Aqui mais por baixo na calçada de carriche, registo 13,4ºC. Acho que ja passei pela máxima (13,6ºC). A tendência é para descer! (ps: durante o inverno nesta casa o sol bate muito pouco tempo... daí a amplitude térmica não ser muito elevada, penso...)!

De qualquer forma apresento valores próximos dos apresentados pelo IM para Lisboa.


----------



## Vince (23 Dez 2007 às 15:11)

AnDré disse:


> Hey Pessoal
> Foi então que tomei uma atitude! Peguei no sensor, forrei-o com plástico de cozinha (para proteger da humidade), e pendurei-o literalmente por baixo da roldana do estendal a mais de 30cm da parede do prédio (tive de me esticar todo ), de maneira e ficar bem protegido do sol



Mas será que o plástico depois não tem o efeito inverso ? Aquecer com o sol? E gerar mais condensação se a temperatura baixar de repente ?
Quando estás a comparar as temperaturas com as outras presumo que tás a ter em conta a hora, certo ? Isto porque o IM disponibiliza os dados com bastante atraso. E comojá foi dito, diferenças de temperatura dentro duma cidade são perfeitamente normais.


----------



## João Soares (23 Dez 2007 às 16:20)

Hoje teve ceu limpo, levantou um pouco de vento ate por volta das 14h mas por agr tudo calmo, com as seguintes temperaturas:
Maxima: 15,3ºC
Actual: 14,6ºC [com tendencia para descer]


----------



## Gilmet (23 Dez 2007 às 16:32)

Boas, por aqui a maxima situou-se nos 14,9ºC
Por agora 14,2ºC, o ceu esta muito nublado com as nuvens a passar em frente ao sol
vento fraco

HOJE:
MINIMA: 7,9ºC
MAXIMA: 14,9ºC


----------



## Skizzo (23 Dez 2007 às 16:37)

Max: 18,1ºC
Min: 11,7ºC


----------



## vitamos (23 Dez 2007 às 16:43)

Em Lisboa

14,4ºC (que corresponde à máxima do dia)

1022hPa

Neste momento algumas nuvens no céu


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2007 às 17:45)

Por aqui tarde de crescente nebulosidade e assim se mantem.

Tive uma máxima de 14.4ºC agora estou com 12.8ºC.

A pressão está nos 1021hpa o vento está fraco.

Aqui fica uma foto da nossa amiga que tanto nos influencia nos mais variados campos.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Dez 2007 às 17:52)

Boa tarde. Tinha a minha estação meteorologica "colada" a uma parede e ja a alguns dias que andava a notar um ligeiro aumento da temperatura em relação aos valores medios habituais. Fiz como o André. Coloquei a estação a cerca de 40 cm da parede e parece que está a resultar... Vou continuar a comparar os valores com os das estacoes circundantes para ver se ainda é necessario fazer débito de temperatura...

t. actual: (sem débito) 12,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2007 às 18:27)

Vince disse:


> Mas será que o plástico depois não tem o efeito inverso ? Aquecer com o sol? E gerar mais condensação se a temperatura baixar de repente ?
> Quando estás a comparar as temperaturas com as outras presumo que tás a ter em conta a hora, certo ? Isto porque o IM disponibiliza os dados com bastante atraso. E comojá foi dito, diferenças de temperatura dentro duma cidade são perfeitamente normais.




Hum, acho que não... Primeiro porque o plástico é daquele de cozinha que parece que cola ao sensor.. e depois está debaixo da roldana e é impossivel apanhar sol e chuva...
Mas vou continuar a analisar os dados.. Ah, em relação aos dados, estava a comparar com os valores instantaneos da estação da Amadora em http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08536.html

Por agora estou com 13,5C e tive uma máxima de 15,1C.
Tenho para mim que são valores reais..

Mas obrigado por todas as dicas pessoal


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2007 às 18:30)

Epá, o céu por aqui está qualquer coisa de fantástico!

Muitas nuvens a cobrir a Lua, temperatura agradavel, não há vento...
Parece daquelas noites de trovoada... Era bom...


----------



## vitamos (23 Dez 2007 às 18:35)

AnDré disse:


> Epá, o céu por aqui está qualquer coisa de fantástico!
> 
> Muitas nuvens a cobrir a Lua, temperatura agradavel, não há vento...
> Parece daquelas noites de trovoada... Era bom...



Tou a ver o mesmo mas não acredito...

13,4ºC de momento.  a máxima foi de 14,4ºC.


----------



## Fil (23 Dez 2007 às 18:42)

Boas. Por cá tenho agora 6,5ºC, 53% e 1029 hPa, vento em calma e céu limpo. A mínima foi de uns ridiculos 5,8ºC, mas irá ser batida antes das 00h. A máxima foi também bastante alta para a época, 11,0ºC.

A Sanábria hoje estava assim:








Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui fica uma foto da nossa amiga que tanto nos influencia nos mais variados campos.



Bela foto Mário, aqui a lua também está igual aí mas sem as nuvens


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2007 às 18:49)

Fotos espectaculares 

A Sanábria está cheia d neve


----------



## PedroNGV (23 Dez 2007 às 18:49)

AnDré disse:


> Hum, acho que não... Primeiro porque o plástico é daquele de cozinha que parece que cola ao sensor.. e depois está debaixo da roldana e é impossivel apanhar sol e chuva...
> Mas vou continuar a analisar os dados.. Ah, em relação aos dados, estava a comparar com os valores instantaneos da estação da Amadora em http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08536.html
> 
> Por agora estou com 13,5C e tive uma máxima de 15,1C.
> ...



 Coloca aí uma foto dessa tua invenção!


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (23 Dez 2007 às 18:50)

Boa Tarde!
*
Dados de Hoje:*

Máxima: *14.5ºC*
Minima: *10.5ºC*

Actualmente estou com *13.4ºC* o ceu está parcialmente nublado, o vento fraco e a pressão está nos 1022hPa


----------



## Rog (23 Dez 2007 às 18:52)

Boas, por aqui ceu com algumas nuvens, 14,1ºC
92%HR
1025hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2007 às 19:16)

Boas!

A noite promete ser fria! O céu está limpo! Max foi de 11.9ºC
Temp actual: 3.9ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2007 às 19:27)

Continua a descer a bom ritmo!!!

Temp: 3.4ºC
Humidade: 69%
Pressão: 1025 hpa

Hora da janta!!!


----------



## Gilmet (23 Dez 2007 às 19:28)

Boas, por aqui a temperatura estagnou entre os 12,8ºC e os 12,9ºC
neste momento estão 12,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2007 às 19:35)

Bem, aqui está ela...

Vista geral:




De baixo para cima:




Dentro de casa:





Acho que está a funcionar bem..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Dez 2007 às 19:37)

Está bem exposto ao frio. 
Vê lá é se não cai ao chão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Dez 2007 às 19:45)

Bom por aqui, depois de uma manhã tudo entusiasmado aqui nesta cidade, dado que deu o Olhanense na tv, o resultado foi de 0-0, em termos meteorológicos dia de céu pouco nublado tornando-se muito nublado para a tarde e assim continua.

Temperatura Máxima: 18.2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 10.8ºC
Temperatura actual: 13.3ºC

Desde já quero desejar um Bom Natal!!!


----------



## Brigantia (23 Dez 2007 às 19:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas!
> 
> A noite promete ser fria! O céu está limpo! Max foi de 11.9ºC
> Temp actual: 3.9ºC



É verdade hoje vamos voltar ás noites frias, neste momento 3,4ºC.Ás 19H na Veiga de Gostei já estavam 1,5ºC.


----------



## Fil (23 Dez 2007 às 19:53)

Brigantia disse:


> É verdade hoje vamos voltar ás noites frias, neste momento 3,4ºC.Ás 19H na Veiga de Gostei já estavam 1,5ºC.



Já não tens a tua estação no Wunderground?

Aqui ainda vou em 5,6ºC...


----------



## Brigantia (23 Dez 2007 às 19:59)

Fil disse:


> Já não tens a tua estação no Wunderground?
> 
> Aqui ainda vou em 5,6ºC...



Estive com um problema e desconfigurou-se tudo, mas esta noite espero resolver a situação e voltar a colocar os dados no Wunderground.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2007 às 20:12)

Boas!
Já comi uma rabanada que a minha mãe esta a fazer! Que bem se vive aqui!

Sigo com a temperatura em queda!

Temp: 2.4ºC

Frio!!! Amanha vou ter uma bela geada!


----------



## PedroNGV (23 Dez 2007 às 20:52)

AnDré disse:


> Bem, aqui está ela...
> 
> Vista geral:
> 
> ...





Eu coloquei o sensor da minha colada a um tubo em PVC, junto ao sensor da minha antiga (que está solto) e notei que a máxima era mais baixa e a mínima mais alta. Isto levou-me a pensar que a inércia térmica do tubo deve estar a influenciar as medições, pelo que decidi colocar uma pequena borracha entre o sensor e o tubo. Vamos ver como se comporta!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2007 às 21:26)

Boas!

Por aqui a temperatura continua a cair...

Temp: 1.8ºC
Humidade: 80%
Pressão: 1025 hpa!


----------



## João Soares (23 Dez 2007 às 22:25)

Por agora, estao *10,1ºC*e esta a descer muito devagar, mas ainda vou ter uma boa minima, espero eu


----------



## Brigantia (23 Dez 2007 às 23:06)

Na noite fria de Trás-os-Montes, neste momento 0,9ºC em Bragança.


----------



## Rog (23 Dez 2007 às 23:07)

Boas, por aqui ceu pouco nublado
11,7ºC, por este andar terei uma boa mínima
89%HR
1026hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2007 às 23:09)

Pelas terras de Monforte (Chaves), a temperatura segue a sua descida! 

Paradela:

Temp: 1.0ºC
Humidade: 84% (a humidade tem vindo a subir considerávelmente)
Pressão: 1026 Hpa


----------



## vitamos (23 Dez 2007 às 23:23)

Boa noite:

Extremos de hoje na minha estação (Em Lisboa por enquanto)


Temp Mínima     *9,5ºC*
Temp Máxima     *14,6ºC* (Inesperadamente ao fim da tarde quando a tendência já era de descida)

Temp Actual *12,4ºC* 

Pressão actual  *1024 hPa* (e a subir)

Noite de céu limpo, e para já não muito fria...


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2007 às 23:35)

Aqui em Odivelas registo também 12,4C.
Obtive uma máxima de 15,2C

E confirmo a persistencia de temperaturas a rondar os 14C até ao inicio da noite. 
Agora está a descer muito devagarinho..
O céu que se apresentava muito nublado acabou por limpar. Nem uma nuvem agora no céu... Mas de geada nada 

E corre um vento fraco de este...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2007 às 23:43)

AnDré disse:


> Aqui em Odivelas registo também 12,4C.
> Obtive uma máxima de 15,2C
> 
> E confirmo a persistencia de temperaturas a rondar os 14C até ao inicio da noite.
> ...



Agora até gostaria de saber quanto tenho lá por Sintra!!! Mas não deve fugir muito desses valores!

Cá por Paradela a coisa está bem melhor, estou já à beira da geada! Alias já deve estar a gear em grande parte da região...

Por agora:

Temp: 0.8ºC
Humidade: 86% (não para de subir o que significa que amanhã a geada será bem visível)
Pressão: 1026 hpa (não há meios de baixar)...


----------



## João Soares (23 Dez 2007 às 23:44)

A temperatura hoje ta-me a supreender ja bateu a minima do dia (8,8ºC); e ja vou com uns bons *8,5ºC* sempre a descer... a meia-noite volto a postar a minima do dia


----------



## Luis França (23 Dez 2007 às 23:48)

Já repararam na notável dimensão que esta frente atlântica tem? Vem desde o equador até ao círculo polar árctico. E que direitinha! Alguma coisa há-de passar por cá. 







E daí ... se calhar esfuma-se.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Dez 2007 às 23:51)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Agora até gostaria de saber quanto tenho lá por Sintra!!! Mas não deve fugir muito desses valores!
> 
> Cá por Paradela a coisa está bem melhor, estou já à beira da geada! Alias já deve estar a gear em grande parte da região...
> 
> ...



Eu estou relativemente perto de sintra.
Neste momento registo 10,4ºC, com tendencia a descer...


----------



## vitamos (23 Dez 2007 às 23:57)

Pois Luis França... Ela passar vai passar... mas rapidamente pelas previsões que vejo...

Acho que no Dia de Natal vamos ter a precipitação toda... 4ª deve voltar a "secura"


----------



## João Soares (24 Dez 2007 às 00:00)

Minima do dia 23.12:
*7,9ºC*


----------



## vitamos (24 Dez 2007 às 00:09)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Minima do dia 23.12:
> *7,9ºC*



Noite fria por aí...

Por aqui a véspera de Natal começa com *12,1ºC*


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2007 às 00:21)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Agora até gostaria de saber quanto tenho lá por Sintra!!! Mas não deve fugir muito desses valores!
> 
> Cá por Paradela a coisa está bem melhor, estou já à beira da geada! Alias já deve estar a gear em grande parte da região...
> 
> ...



Olha eu é que não me importava nada de estar aí no norte...
Podemos trocar se quiseres... 

Ainda insisti com os meus pais para irmos passar o Natal à terra, mas eles tiveram medo do frio...

Sigo com 12,1C. E agora vento fraco a moderado. Está a levantar-se...
(É tipico da zona onde moro)


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2007 às 00:23)

vitamos disse:


> Noite fria por aí...
> 
> Por aqui a véspera de Natal começa com *12,1ºC*



Vitamos, estás em que parte de Lisboa?
Continuamos com temperaturas iguais...


----------



## João Soares (24 Dez 2007 às 00:25)

Por aqui, ainda desce mas mais devagarinho tenho *7,4ºC*


----------



## Brigantia (24 Dez 2007 às 00:32)

O,2ºC e 92% de humidade. 
O IM mantém a previsão de queda de neva para a Guardaapesar de prever mínimas mais baixas para Bragança


----------



## Teles (24 Dez 2007 às 00:38)

Boas festa para todos, aki uns maravilhosos 5 graus e o ceu limpo com uma bela Lua


----------



## vitamos (24 Dez 2007 às 00:41)

AnDré disse:


> Vitamos, estás em que parte de Lisboa?
> Continuamos com temperaturas iguais...



Eu estou na Calçada de Carriche! Logo é normal


----------



## vitamos (24 Dez 2007 às 00:44)

Queda brusca da temperatura *11,8ºC* agora


----------



## João Soares (24 Dez 2007 às 00:45)

Bem, malta! Por hoje despeço-me com *7,4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (24 Dez 2007 às 00:52)

Brigantia disse:


> O,2ºC e 92% de humidade.
> O IM mantém a previsão de queda de neva para a Guardaapesar de prever mínimas mais baixas para Bragança



O IM esta cada vez pior...  Ora reparem
amanha: Guarda min:*5ºC* max:*7ºC - neve*
            Penhas douradas min:*4ºC* max:*6ºC - neve*
            Bragança min:*3ºC* max:*9ºC - periodos de chuva*

quarta: Guarda min: *5ºC *max:*6ºC - chuva moderada*
           Penhas douradas: min:*5ºC* max:*7ºC - chuva moderada*
           Bragança min: *3ºC *max:*6ºC - chuva moderada*


Na quarta a guarda tera uma temperatura mais baixa do que na terça mas ainda assim não haverá neve como na terça...
Na quarta as penhas douradas terão uma temperatura igual á da guarda na terça (com neve), mas lá não haverá neve...
Bragança tera em ambos os dias temperaturas mais baixas do que as das cidades onde neva mas ainda assim vai ter chuva...


Desculpem la devia ter posto isto no topico da previsao do tempo...

T. actual: 10,2ºC... ja estiveram 10,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (24 Dez 2007 às 00:54)

Despeço-me com 10,1ºC e desejo desde ja uma boa consoada logo á noite...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2007 às 00:56)

Gilmet disse:


> O IM esta cada vez pior...  Ora reparem
> amanha: Guarda min:*5ºC* max:*7ºC - neve*
> Penhas douradas min:*4ºC* max:*6ºC - neve*
> Bragança min:*3ºC* max:*9ºC - periodos de chuva*
> ...




Eu julgo que eles estão a dar mais importancia ás temperaturas aa 850mb  a temperatura a nivel do solo é importante mas ás vezes nem tanto só serve de referencia para saber quanto tempo a neve se aguenta quando chega ao chão.

Pois podem estar -5ºC e não nevar no entanto estarem 5ºC a nivel do solo -5ºC a 850mb e nevar na perfeição.

É só o que eu acho...

Por aqui as nuvens deram de frosques e estão 9.8ºC a pressão está nos 1023hpa o vento está nulo.


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2007 às 01:01)

vitamos disse:


> Eu estou na Calçada de Carriche! Logo é normal



Ah, sim sim.. já tinhas dito..
Ah, então deves conhecer a Arroja, o sitio onde moro!

Por aqui 11,7C. E ainda se faz sentir o vento.. assim a temperatura minima não vai longe..


----------



## vitamos (24 Dez 2007 às 01:13)

AnDré disse:


> Ah, sim sim.. já tinhas dito..
> Ah, então deves conhecer a Arroja, o sitio onde moro!
> 
> Por aqui 11,7C. E ainda se faz sentir o vento.. assim a temperatura minima não vai longe..



Conheço sim! Vivi 27 anos aqui na Calçada! Fui muitas vezes a Odivelas, cheguei a parar na Arroja algumas vezes e frequentava muitas vezes os cafés do Casal Chapim... Logo conhecia razoavelmente os "cantinhos de Odivelas".
Só fui viver para Coimbra este ano! Mas venho a  Lx frequentemente...

Vou fazer as despedidas da noite com *11,7ºC* e *1025* (!) *hPa*

Céu limpo, escusado dizer...

Boas noites a todos!!


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2007 às 01:57)

Bem, parece que fiquei sozinho hoje...

Fecho o dia com exactamente 11C.
Boa noite a todos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Dez 2007 às 02:07)

Bom amigos!
Despeço-me com -0.6ºC...:cold

Boas Noites!


----------



## PedroNGV (24 Dez 2007 às 02:50)

Vim agora do café e vi-me aflito para chegar a casa! Os vidros do carro estavam cheios de gelo... Aqui sigo com 0º, HR 82% e 1024hPa.

Abraço!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Dez 2007 às 03:02)

PedroNGV disse:


> Vim agora do café e vi-me aflito para chegar a casa! Os vidros do carro estavam cheios de gelo... Aqui sigo com 0º, HR 82% e 1024hPa.
> 
> Abraço!



Isso aí é uma festa, gelo todos os dias.


----------



## PedroNGV (24 Dez 2007 às 03:14)

Nos últimos dias não tivemos geada, mas hoje regressou! Mas ainda longe dos -7º da semana passada! 

Abraço!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Dez 2007 às 03:39)

Por aqui, estou com *7,1 ºC*.
A noite está a ser fresca e de céu limpo.
Pode ser que a temperatura mínima vá até aos *5,5 ºC*.


----------



## João Soares (24 Dez 2007 às 07:51)

Eu, hoje pensava que ia ter uma boa minima
Quando me deitei marcava 7,3ºC mas quando acordei de noite reparei que ja marcava 8,4ºC
Agora marca *7,1ºC*
E a minima foi de *7,0ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Dez 2007 às 08:41)

Por aqui esta uma geada jeitosa!

Min: -1.8ºC


----------



## jpmartins (24 Dez 2007 às 09:30)

Bom dia
Por aqui depois da passagem da depressão da semana passada, foi a primeira geada.
Temp min: 5.9ºC


----------



## Dan (24 Dez 2007 às 09:47)

Por aqui, uma manhã fresquinha e com geada.

Mínima: -2,2ºC 

Por agora: 05ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## chechu (24 Dez 2007 às 09:50)

Tn de -5.1°


----------



## João Soares (24 Dez 2007 às 10:37)

Por ca, ceu limpo e *9,6ºC*


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2007 às 10:44)

Bom dia a todos!

Bah.. teve vento fraco a moderado a noite toda...
Não desci a baixo dos 8,8C.


----------



## Dan (24 Dez 2007 às 10:46)

Esta manhã encontrei as poças de água com uma boa camada de gelo.




O que eu não estava era à espera de ver este escaravelho a nadar por baixo do gelo


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2007 às 10:56)

Boas fotos Dan 

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima minimamente jeitosa de 7.7ºC agora estou com 12.4ºC.

A pressão está nos 1026hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Dez 2007 às 11:20)

Aqui tive mínima de *3,6ºC*

Não devo voltar hoje ao forum, sendo assim, um *Feliz Natal* para todos vós e claro, com muito


----------



## vitamos (24 Dez 2007 às 11:31)

Estou triste 

Acabo de descobrir que a minha estação (LIDL Technology...), não faz registo diário de extremos... ou seja o registo é o da estação independentemente do tempo... Não posso registar os extremos diários...

Enfim, não se pode ter tudo

Neste momento *14,9ºC*
Pressão *1028 hPa*

Por hoje ainda sei que a temperatura não foi abaixo dos *8,3ºC*

Vou comprar o Vinho para o Natal!


----------



## Gilmet (24 Dez 2007 às 11:51)

Boas, apesar de ter colocado a estação mais longe da parede, comparando com as estações circundantes continuo a registar valores altos, principalmente nas máximas, embora o termometro de mercurio esteja em consentimento com o termometro digital... mas secalhar é mesmo assim, esta zona é mais quente...

Tive uma minima de 8,7ºC, o que não fugiu muito á regra das estações relativamente próximas
Por agora registo 15,5ºC


----------



## Vince (24 Dez 2007 às 11:56)

vitamos disse:


> Estou triste
> 
> Acabo de descobrir que a minha estação (LIDL Technology...), não faz registo diário de extremos... ou seja o registo é o da estação independentemente do tempo... Não posso registar os extremos diários...
> 
> Enfim, não se pode ter tudo



Quase de certeza que deves poder fazer reset  aos valores.


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2007 às 11:57)

vitamos disse:


> Estou triste
> 
> Acabo de descobrir que a minha estação (LIDL Technology...), não faz registo diário de extremos... ou seja o registo é o da estação independentemente do tempo... Não posso registar os extremos diários...
> 
> ...




Olá!
Se a tua estação for igual à minha há uma maneira de ires apagando!
Quando clicas no botão select para veres as minimas e as máximas, se clicares depois em reset ao valores apagam-se.
E como tens os alarmes dá pa fazer o seguinte:
Pôes um alarme para as 23:59, registas os extremos das temperaturas do dia, e depois: "RESET", e ele fica pronto para registar os extremos do dia seguinte. 

Aqui em cima a temperatura minima foi umas décimas mais alta (creio que devido ao vento), e agora estão 14,3C.


----------



## João Soares (24 Dez 2007 às 12:01)

Ainda registo *11,6ºC*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Dez 2007 às 12:23)

Bom dia  todos! Estive ausente nestes dias porque estive doente com uma virose, mas nada de grave. Aqui por Braga, dia de sol, e neste momento registo 10,9ºC.

Um Feliz Natal para todos os membros do meteopt


----------



## Gilmet (24 Dez 2007 às 12:24)

Bom por aqui esta calor... registo um quentinhos 15,8ºC
Secalhar é hoje que bato a máxima do mês... (bater a temperatura maxima de um mes de dezembro no dia 24...)
Como ja não devo vir cá ate amanha desejo a todos um FELIZ NATAL


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Dez 2007 às 12:25)

Muito frio por esta zona! Acabo de chegar de Chaves onde o nevoeiro persiste! Na cidade a temp no carro era de 0ºC ao Meio Dia! Cá por cima na serra, não há nevoeiro, céu limpo:

Temp: 6.0ºC
Humidade: 77%
Pressão: 1028 hpa!

 Penso que não vou chegar aos 10ºC!


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2007 às 13:19)

15,8C e a temperatura não pára de subir...

Até o vento agora é quase inexistente.. na minha varanda virada a sul até dá para apanhar um belo bronzito...


----------



## Minho (24 Dez 2007 às 13:24)

Melgaço,

Situação actual

Humidade nos 98% e 5.3ºC

Começam a surgir algumas nuvens altas...


----------



## Teles (24 Dez 2007 às 13:25)

Boa tarde a todos ,aki 14 graus. céu limpo e ja se nota a kerer mudar


----------



## Brigantia (24 Dez 2007 às 13:31)

Boas, hoje mínima de -2,5ºC, neste momento 11,1ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## João Soares (24 Dez 2007 às 13:42)

*12,9ºC* esspero que nao suba muito, para de noite ter um Natal frio.
Pois nao costumo passar aqui o Natal, costumo ir pa Terra dos meus avos e la e muito frio


----------



## vitamos (24 Dez 2007 às 13:50)

Vince disse:


> Quase de certeza que deves poder fazer reset  aos valores.



Obrigado Vince! André não é igual á tua mas a tua dica tb ajudou... O manual não era claro mas descobri a maneira de fazer reset. é carregar em SET entre cada menu... serve para todos os menus 

Bom neste momento *14,4º C*

Mínima do dia* 8,3ºC*
Máxima do dia *14,9ºC*

Pressão *1027 hPa* e a começar a descer  

André, hoje as minhas temperaturas já estão diferentes das tuas... não deixa de ser curioso!


----------



## Dan (24 Dez 2007 às 13:51)

Por agora: 9,0ºC e alguns cirrus.


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2007 às 14:02)

vitamos disse:


> Obrigado Vince! André não é igual á tua mas a tua dica tb ajudou... O manual não era claro mas descobri a maneira de fazer reset. é carregar em SET entre cada menu... serve para todos os menus
> 
> Bom neste momento *14,4º C*
> 
> ...




Pois estás.. Até porque aqui em cima já estou com 16,6ºC.. A máxima até agora do dia.
E a verdade é que o meu pai veio agora do lumiar e diz que está mais quentinho para aqui do que estava lá. Está um dia "bonito".
Céu limpo, sem vento e muito sol.

Ninguém diria que estamos a 24 de Dezembro?


----------



## vitamos (24 Dez 2007 às 14:08)

AnDré disse:


> Pois estás.. Até porque aqui em cima já estou com 16,6ºC.. A máxima até agora do dia.
> E a verdade é que o meu pai veio agora do lumiar e diz que está mais quentinho para aqui do que estava lá. Está um dia "bonito".
> Céu limpo, sem vento e muito sol.
> 
> Ninguém diria que estamos a 24 de Dezembro?



Já agora uma correcção. A temperatura subiu para os 14,6ºC mas estabilizou. O sensor da pressão é que embora continue a marcar 1027 hPa continua a indicar descida... e sente-se aquela "atmosfera de mudança". Tb fui há pouco ao Lumiar (aqui bem perto). De facto está fresquinho mesmo com o sol a bater e sopra uma brisa pouco agradável!

Bom Natal ppl! Daqui a  bocadinho vou aqui ao café do bairro para o habitual convivio de Natal do grupo de amigos! Durante a noite, a ceia em família... e este ano tb com a companhia do MeteoPT 

Se estiverem cá logo serão parte da minha companhia de Natal! E da minha família...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Dez 2007 às 14:44)

Boa tarde a todos !
Neste momento, estão *16,0 ºC*. 
O céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.
A humidade está nos *72 %*.

Um bom Natal a todos !


----------



## Minho (24 Dez 2007 às 14:53)

Dan disse:


> Esta manhã encontrei as poças de água com uma boa camada de gelo.




O verdadeiro herói "Crio-Bug" em acção! 


Aqui por Melgaço a grande humidade está a ter um efeito travão nas máximas, sigo com apenas 7.6ºC..


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Dez 2007 às 15:13)

BOAS

neste momento tenho 16.4º bastante agradável sem duvida, também aqui da minha varanda dá para apanhar um bronze  vento fraco.

gostava de saber se este calor que se está a fazer sentir em algumas regiões do país vai alterar o que nos espera para amanha, será que nos vai trazer alguma  prenda de natal 

ERA MUITO BOM 

abraços


----------



## João Soares (24 Dez 2007 às 16:00)

Temp max: *13,1ºC*
por agr *12,6ºC*
Bem, malta aqui vou eu po Natal em familia pa _*Invicta*_


*BOM NATAL*​


----------



## Dan (24 Dez 2007 às 16:32)

Por aqui a temperatura já está a baixar. Provavelmente mais uma noite de geada.

Extremos do dia: -2,2ºC / 10,1ºC

Por agora: 9,4ºC e alguns cirrus a oeste.


----------



## Minho (24 Dez 2007 às 16:52)

Melgaço

Dia frio com uma máxima de 8.4ºC e mínima de 0.9ºC

A nebulosidade alta vai aumentado...


----------



## jpaulov (24 Dez 2007 às 17:45)

A todos, votos de uma feliz ceia de consoada e um natal cheio de presentes!



Por aqui uns 9,1ºC 
1029hPa de pressão (interior)
Ao contrário dos meus conterranêos a minha mínima do dia ficou-se pelos 
3,8ºC 
Apesar de tudo a sensação térmica até é agradável (para quem está habituados aqui à terra!  )


----------



## TaviraMan (24 Dez 2007 às 17:45)

Boas pessoal!

Ontem não apareci porque estive fora e hoje como não podia deixar de aproveitar o radiante sol que esteve por aqui, cheguei agora mesmo de um passeio de bike

Por aqui o dia foi cheio de sol, com uma máxima registada de 18ºC bastante agradável, alguma brisa e ao principio da tarde apareceram alguns cúmulos na direcção norte a querer evoluir. Agora mesmo esses cúmulos estão-se a dissipar e de novo o céu limpo!

Já agora, Boas Festas e Feliz Noite de Consoada mais um Natal cheio de saúde, paz e amor e que os vossos desejos se realizem.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Dez 2007 às 17:49)

Boas! De saída para casa da minha avó!

Max: 8.3ºC
Temp actual: 3.2ºC
Humidade: 78%
Pressão: 1027 hpa

Feliz Natal a todos! E que bem vai marchar o belo do polvo!!!

00:00 Missa do Galo!

Actualizo já!!! 3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Dez 2007 às 18:01)

Por aqui, início de noite com céu pouco nublado e *10,2 ºC*.

Boas festas !


----------



## vitamos (24 Dez 2007 às 18:38)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Por aqui, início de noite com céu pouco nublado e *10,2 ºC*.
> 
> Boas festas !



Por aqui bem perto um pouco mais quente mas como uma interessante (diria até muito interessante) tendência de descida.

Temp actual    12,4ºC (e a descer)

Pressão 1026hPa

Uma boa consoada! Por mim cá continuo! Até já rapaziada maluca pela meteorologia!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Dez 2007 às 19:17)

vitamos disse:


> Por aqui bem perto um pouco mais quente mas como uma interessante (diria até muito interessante) tendência de descida.
> 
> Temp actual    12,4ºC (e a descer)
> 
> ...



Pois é, confirmo. 
Está a arrefecer a bom ritmo, só em meia hora que estive na rua, arrefeceu cerca de *1 ºC*.
Os carros já têm uma boa quantidade de orvalho em cima. Está frio e muita humidade.
Já agora, em que zona da Calçada de Carriche te encontras, para ter uma ideia da distância a que te encontras daqui ?

Um abraço e boa consoada para todos !


----------



## vitamos (24 Dez 2007 às 19:33)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Pois é, confirmo.
> Está a arrefecer a bom ritmo, só em meia hora que estive na rua, arrefeceu cerca de *1 ºC*.
> Os carros já têm uma boa quantidade de orvalho em cima. Está frio e muita humidade.
> Já agora, em que zona da Calçada de Carriche te encontras, para ter uma ideia da distância a que te encontras daqui ?
> ...



Exactamente a meio caminho entre a ponte pedonal e as bombas da galp! (na zona do triangulo). A minha janela dá para a estrada do desvio!

Neste momento estou com *11,7ºC*! A descida está de facto a  ser muito rápida! Era tão bom termos surpresas mas duvido!

A maior frustração que tinha era tar a passar férias em Lisboa e nevar em Coimbra! Mas acho que nem uma coisa nem outra... Mas que isto promete em muito sítio, eu continuo a achar que sim


----------



## PedroNGV (24 Dez 2007 às 19:38)

Extremos do dia:

Temp mínima: -1º
Temp máxima: 11º

Actual:
Temp: 4,9º
HR: 82%
Pressão: 1025hPa

Céu limpo com um excelente luar!

Um abraço e boa consoada para todos!


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2007 às 19:41)

Bem pessoal, por volta das 14h15 atingi uma temperatura bastante elevada: 17,3ºC, e pensei que o sensor tivesse eloquecido... fui então buscar o termometro de mercurio que me dizia basicamente a mesma coisa - o mercurio estava entre o 17-18ºC... mas tão depressa como subiu, também voltou a descer... Andou mais de meia hora a rondar os 16,6C. Acho que a elevada temperatura se deveu ao parar do vento. Estava mesmo agradavel lá fora.
Entretanto fui distribuir prendas e agora quando voltei, bem mais fresquinho, estou com 11,9ºC e a descer a um bom ritmo... 

Se as nuvens só vierem amanhã, a noite de natal promete ser fresquinha!

Boa Noite de Consoada!! 

(Bacalhau cozido com batatas e couves da terra, também elas cozidas)...
A tradição não fala por aqui.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Dez 2007 às 19:46)

*André*, será que a foto da neve (no Panoramio do Google Earth) na Arroja, Odivelas é tua ?
É que está em nome de *André*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Dez 2007 às 19:48)

vitamos disse:


> Exactamente a meio caminho entre a ponte pedonal e as bombas da galp! (na zona do triangulo). A minha janela dá para a estrada do desvio!



Então ainda estás longe de mim, penso eu, apesar de eu morar no concelho de Loures.


----------



## Vince (24 Dez 2007 às 19:48)

Com o termómetro a dar horas, impacientemente espera da máxima do dia:


----------



## vitamos (24 Dez 2007 às 19:54)

Vince disse:


> Com o termómetro a dar horas, impacientemente espera da máxima do dia:



O mote do dia está tb a sair agora. E exactamente o bacalhau, as couves e a batatinha cozida. Ao almoço vinho do alentejo, ao jantar um Caves Santa Marta do Douro!

Vou então jantar com *11,4ºC* (e ainda a descer)

Pressão *1027 hPa*

Até já e boa consoada!


----------



## vitamos (24 Dez 2007 às 19:55)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Então ainda estás longe de mim, penso eu, apesar de eu morar no concelho de Loures.



Estou sem dúvida... ainda estou afastado de moscavide!


----------



## jPdF (24 Dez 2007 às 20:34)

Em Pucariço, Concelho de Proença a Nova e minha terra Natal (olha que giro terra Natal e hoje é noite de Natal...LOL) estão 5.7ºC... e a descer...
Boa Consoada para todos!!


----------



## vitamos (24 Dez 2007 às 20:59)

jPdF disse:


> Em Pucariço, Concelho de Proença a Nova e minha terra Natal (olha que giro terra Natal e hoje é noite de Natal...LOL) estão 5.7ºC... e a descer...
> Boa Consoada para todos!!



Ou é dos membros deste fórum, ou eu é que tenho raízes em todo o país! Por acaso já tinha reparado... O jPdF vive em Coimbra, o sítio onde vivo agora... Mas é de Proença- a - Nova... Bem perto da Sertã terra Natal de ambos os meus Pais e onde passei muitos momentos da minha infância e onde vou frequentemente! Por aí há maranhos agora? e as belas das filhoses à moda beirã?

Por aqui em Lisboa *10,7ºC* e continua a cair...


----------



## PedroNGV (24 Dez 2007 às 21:41)

Por aqui, neste momento 2,2º e 1026hPa. A geada já está a cair...


----------



## jPdF (24 Dez 2007 às 21:42)

vitamos disse:


> Ou é dos membros deste fórum, ou eu é que tenho raízes em todo o país! Por acaso já tinha reparado... O jPdF vive em Coimbra, o sítio onde vivo agora... Mas é de Proença- a - Nova... Bem perto da Sertã terra Natal de ambos os meus Pais e onde passei muitos momentos da minha infância e onde vou frequentemente! Por aí há maranhos agora? e as belas das filhoses à moda beirã?
> 
> Por aqui em Lisboa *10,7ºC* e continua a cair...



Epa claro que conheço bem a Sertã... Já dizia o ditado...Portugal é um país onde toda a gente se conhece...
Filhós foram feitas hoje de manhã...ficou a massa a fintar durante a noite...Amanhã, depois do Bacalhau com Batata de hoje, almoço de Natal serão maranhos com "roupa velha"... Também típico aqui deste canto de Portugal...

Agora Temp: 5.1ºC... Uma questão...estou com uma média de 1,5 a 2ºC de temperatura mais baixa que a estação do IM para o meu concelho, e essa estação apenas fica a 4 quilómetros em linha recta da minha localidade e sensívelmente à mesma altitude...A minha terra fica num vale, e a estação num descampado que é o aerodromo ca da zona..será essa a questão para essas diferenças de Temperatura...??


----------



## vitamos (24 Dez 2007 às 22:20)

jPdF disse:


> Epa claro que conheço bem a Sertã... Já dizia o ditado...Portugal é um país onde toda a gente se conhece...
> Filhós foram feitas hoje de manhã...ficou a massa a fintar durante a noite...Amanhã, depois do Bacalhau com Batata de hoje, almoço de Natal serão maranhos com "roupa velha"... Também típico aqui deste canto de Portugal...
> 
> Agora Temp: 5.1ºC... Uma questão...estou com uma média de 1,5 a 2ºC de temperatura mais baixa que a estação do IM para o meu concelho, e essa estação apenas fica a 4 quilómetros em linha recta da minha localidade e sensívelmente à mesma altitude...A minha terra fica num vale, e a estação num descampado que é o aerodromo ca da zona..será essa a questão para essas diferenças de Temperatura...??



Provavelmente... essas variações acho que são normais! Mas alguém mais entendido certamente poderá interpretar melhor que eu 

Por aqui em Lisboa começo a achar que a mínima do dia poderá ainda ser batida hoje! 

Temp actual: *9,7ºC* (e a descer vigorosamente)
Pressão: *1028 hPa*

Temp máxima: *14,6ºC*
Temp Mínima: *8,3ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Dez 2007 às 22:21)

jPdF disse:


> Epa claro que conheço bem a Sertã... Já dizia o ditado...Portugal é um país onde toda a gente se conhece...
> Filhós foram feitas hoje de manhã...ficou a massa a fintar durante a noite...Amanhã, depois do Bacalhau com Batata de hoje, almoço de Natal serão maranhos com "roupa velha"... Também típico aqui deste canto de Portugal...
> 
> Agora Temp: 5.1ºC... Uma questão...estou com uma média de 1,5 a 2ºC de temperatura mais baixa que a estação do IM para o meu concelho, e essa estação apenas fica a 4 quilómetros em linha recta da minha localidade e sensívelmente à mesma altitude...A minha terra fica num vale, e a estação num descampado que é o aerodromo ca da zona..será essa a questão para essas diferenças de Temperatura...??



Isso é bastante normal. 
Eu também chego a registar diferenças significativas com o aeroporto, que fica a uma distância de 4,5 km daqui.
Muitas vezes, as noites aqui são bem mais frias do que no aeroporto, por vezes aqui estão menos *3 ºC *do que no aeroporto. Estou 70 metros abaixo da altitude do aeroporto e mais perto do rio.
O teu caso deve ser bastante semelhante a este, apesar de estares a uma altitude igual à dessa estação.
O facto de estares num vale faz com que o ar frio que desce se acumule nesse local, havendo uma ligeira inversão térmica.


----------



## Mago (24 Dez 2007 às 22:36)

por aqui 5,1ºC
1026hpa
80% humidade

Feliz Natal


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Dez 2007 às 23:27)

Ja olharam para a lua? Tá com um aro fantastico!

Por aqui a o ceu ja se encontra nublado por nuvens altas e esta a reflectir-se na temperatura! Estagnou e já n deve descer mais k isto!

Temp: 2.5ºC
Humidade: 93%
Pressão: 1027 hpa


----------



## olheiro (24 Dez 2007 às 23:34)

*Re: Boas prendas meteorológicas....*

Encontro-me numa aldeia do concelho de Carrazeda de Ansiães, sendo a temperatura de -1º....e a Lua apresenta o mesmo aro (fantástico) com céu a querer ficar nublado....FLaviense...para si e para todos os companheiros foristas, faço votos de boa saúde, de boas festas e de boas prendas .... meteorológicas....


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2007 às 23:35)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estão uns agradáveis 8.2ºC  a pressão está nos 1026hpa o vento está nulo...existe muita humidade no ar 76%.


----------



## vitamos (24 Dez 2007 às 23:38)

*Re: Boas prendas meteorológicas....*



olheiro disse:


> Encontro-me numa aldeia do concelho de Carrazeda de Ansiães, sendo a temperatura de -1º....e a Lua apresenta o mesmo aro (fantástico) com céu a querer ficar nublado....FLaviense...para si e para todos os companheiros foristas, faço votos de boa saúde, de boas festas e de boas prendas .... meteorológicas....



O companheiro olheiro tem boas possibilidades de um natal branquinho  Mas também o flaviense 21! As temperaturas tão no limite! A nebulosidade já era visível na região norte ás 22 horas. Vai ser uma noite interessante! Um santo Natal. Por aqui já se ceia 

Abraços


----------



## vitamos (24 Dez 2007 às 23:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui céu limpo.
> 
> Estão uns agradáveis 8.2ºC  a pressão está nos 1026hpa o vento está nulo...existe muita humidade no ar 76%.



Aqui a temperatura estabilizou nos 9,2ºC. A pressão desceu para os 1027 hPa...

Natal branco.. lá para cima talvez


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Dez 2007 às 23:54)

vitamos disse:


> Aqui a temperatura estabilizou nos 9,2ºC. A pressão desceu para os 1027 hPa...
> 
> Natal branco.. lá para cima talvez



Parece mesmo k vai nevar! 

Céu a ficar cada vez mais carregado! O pessoal na missa do Galo vai enrregelar! Eu desisti! Tá mto frio!

Temp: 1.4ºC
Humidade: 95%
Pressão: 1027 (não há meios de descer)


----------



## vitamos (25 Dez 2007 às 00:01)

Boa Noite!

Extremos do dia 24 na minha estação de Lisboa:

Temp Mínima   * 8,3ºC*
Temp Máxima   *14,6ºC*


Temp Actual a abrir o dia de Natal: *8,9ºC* (e a descer)

Pressão *1027 hPa *

Feliz Natal e uma noite cheia de emoções. Aí para o Norte palpita-me que será uma grande noite


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Dez 2007 às 00:03)

Eu também vejo o anel roxo à volta da Lua, e estou com céu limpo.
Curiosamente, estão *6,9 ºC * e *80 %* de humidade e eu confirmo o frio. 
A estação da Moita, do outro lado do rio, indica uma temperatura de *5,6 ºC* e eu acredito plenamente nisso.
Nestes últimos dias, com esta estabilidade atmosférica, o arrefecimento nocturno tem sido acentuado !


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2007 às 00:11)

Feliz Natal!

Vou à caminha! Amanha regresso as temperaturas altas da região de Lx!!! 
Arranco la pelo meio dia para baixo, não quero arriscar apanhar neve pelo caminho! Isto da meteo nunca se sabe!
Devia ser proibido trabalhar dia 26!

Temp: 1ºC

Até amanhã!


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2007 às 00:48)

Bem, estou tãooo Cheio... 

O dia de Natal começa com 9,1ºC, menos 2ºC que ontem por esta hora.
A noite passada teve uma minima de 8,8ºC, hoje promete ser mais fresquinha.

Céu limpo, a humidade não é tanta quanto isso, e o vento inexitente..
E a Lua está super brilhante mesmo!


----------



## vitamos (25 Dez 2007 às 00:59)

AnDré disse:


> Bem, estou tãooo Cheio...
> 
> O dia de Natal começa com 9,1ºC, menos 2ºC que ontem por esta hora.
> A noite passada teve uma minima de 8,8ºC, hoje promete ser mais fresquinha.
> ...



Por aqui 8,6ºC nas mesmas condições. Daqui a nada deitar, que amanha é outro dia. Mas primeiro deixar o estômago acalmar


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Dez 2007 às 01:25)

Até as nuvens entrarem, penso que ainda vai arrefecer muito.
Estão, neste momento, *5,5 ºC* e uma humidade de *83 %*.


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2007 às 02:20)

Estou agora com 8,6ºC. A temperatura está estavel, e penso que não irá descer mais.
O satelite do IM anunciam nuvens que certamente irão subir a temperatura.

Vá pessoal, que o menino Jesus nos traga amanha muitas surpresas...  
Boa noite


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2007 às 10:22)

Bom dia de Natal para todos.

9,0ºC agora.
E a minima foi de 7,5ºC. Bem mais quente que a Portela (5,7ºC), mas em sintonia com as estações da Amadora e Queluz. Como em estações tão perto umas das outras há tanta diferença..

E o nosso amigo Daniel_Vilao, razavelmente perto de mim, ainda deve ter tido uma minima inferior...

Por agora céu encoberto por nuvens altas, e sem vento.


----------



## vitamos (25 Dez 2007 às 10:57)

Bom dia e feliz Natal a todos!

Por aqui a mínima foi de *6,7ºC* e neste momento registo *10,3ºC*.

A pressão está nos *1027 hPa*, o que indica bom tempo! No entanto o céu está encoberto!

Nem chuva nem sol... um daqueles dias desinteressantes até ao momento!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Dez 2007 às 11:41)

AnDré disse:


> E a minima foi de 7,5ºC.
> E o nosso amigo Daniel_Vilao, razavelmente perto de mim, ainda deve ter tido uma minima inferior...



Estamos a qualquer coisa como 15 km de distância e estás a uma altitude cerca de 100 m mais elevada que a minha, o que muitas vezes é decisivo. 
Sim, a temperatura mínima por aqui foi bastante baixa.
Repara que o aeroporto da Portela teve uma mínima de *5,9 ºC* e está a uma altitude bem mais elevada. 
Por aqui, uma noite fria, com a temperatura a ir até aos *3,2 ºC*.


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2007 às 12:05)

Bom dia de Natal 

Por agora: céu nublado e 2,7ºC

Mínima de -0,9ºC


----------



## CMSAFF (25 Dez 2007 às 12:39)

TaviraMan disse:


> Boas pessoal!
> 
> Ontem não apareci porque estive fora e hoje como não podia deixar de aproveitar o radiante sol que esteve por aqui, cheguei agora mesmo de um passeio de bike
> 
> ...



No interior do concelho tem óptimos locais para se andar de bike, já experimentaste ir até ao Cachopo?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Dez 2007 às 12:41)

A geada foi uma consequência destas temperaturas baixas durante a noite.
O orvalho que caiu desde o final da tarde de ontem sobre os carros acabou por tornar-se em geada.
Ainda a estas horas (12:35h), em locais sombrios, permanece alguma geada, como sobre este carro:


----------



## henriquesillva (25 Dez 2007 às 13:01)

Olá a todos e Bom Dia de Natal:

Aqui pela Cidade Berço:


Temp..................12,9 º
Humid.................58 %


Céu muito nublado e vai chover (aposto)


----------



## Senador (25 Dez 2007 às 13:35)

Aqui ja chove moderadamente com 10.3ºC.


----------



## TaviraMan (25 Dez 2007 às 13:37)

CMSAFF disse:


> No interior do concelho tem óptimos locais para se andar de bike, já experimentaste ir até ao Cachopo?



Isso é um pedaço longe, não?Por enquanto ainda não Gosto mais de andar por aqui e por ali, ir ali para as zonas do Malhão, Stº Estevão, Luz e tal tas a ver? E depois os dias agora são muito pequenos não dá para ir muito longe Talvez para o Verão quando os dias forem maiores

Quanto à situação actual, está com 17ºC, o vento não há, nem as folhas das árvores mexem e o céu está completamente tapado de cirrus, mas o sol consegue espreitar Lá ao fundo ao Norte, entre meio dos cirrus, destacam-se alguns cúmulos escuros a querer evoluir, deve ser da chuvinha que vem a caminho para esta noite


----------



## CMSAFF (25 Dez 2007 às 14:11)

É longe pois (42 km a partir de Tavira) mas um bom desafio. Esse tempo do Sotavento não perdoa, não é por acaso que é a zona do país com maior número de dias de exposição solar.

Já agora e por comparação em Lisboa tão 10ºC.

Sítio do Malhão é onde existe aquele observatório astronómico.


----------



## vitamos (25 Dez 2007 às 14:20)

Neste momento aqui em Lisboa

Temperatura *13,2ºC*
Pressão *1025 hPa* (a descer)

O céu escureceu e não deve tardar nada a começar a chover!


----------



## PedroNGV (25 Dez 2007 às 14:24)

Boas!

Extremos do dia:
Temp mínima: 1º
Temp máxima: 9,5º

Actual:
Temp: 8,9º
HR: 72%
Pressão: 1021hPa
Céu muito nublado.

Um bom dia de Natal para todos!


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Dez 2007 às 14:37)

boas

bem por aqui o dia esta calmo com céu nublado e já vejo a Oeste as cortinas de chuva dentro de 20 minutos mais ou menos a chuva chega aqui a Sesimbra

quanto a temperatura esta está nos 12.4, vento fraco mas já se sente umas rajadas moderadas 

continuação de boas festas a todos 

abraços


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2007 às 15:04)

Já pinga 

E com 13,7ºC. Como estarão as nossas terras altas?


----------



## ACalado (25 Dez 2007 às 15:13)

boas por aqui céu muito nublado deve estar prestes a chover, neve certamente só em cotas acima dos 1300/1400m  boas festas


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Dez 2007 às 15:40)

boas

bem aqui fica umas fotos tiradas agora mesmo aqui da minha casa 





























abraços


----------



## squidward (25 Dez 2007 às 15:43)

por aqui ja começa a pingar
é uma boa estreia para a minha estação meteorologica


----------



## Senador (25 Dez 2007 às 16:06)

*Temperatura: 9,6ºC
Humidade: 88%
Ponto de Orvalho: 7,6ºC
Precipitação (últimas 24h): 10.3 mm
Precipitação (última 1h): 7.2 mm*


----------



## TaviraMan (25 Dez 2007 às 16:13)

Para não fazer má figura aqui vão umas fotos do local neste momento






Isto lá ao fundo ao Norte





Uma panorâmica virada para o Oeste


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Dez 2007 às 16:23)

Boa tarde a todos !
Até agora, a temperatura máxima foi de *13,0 ºC*.
Agora, estão *12,3 ºC* e chove.
A humidade está nos *91 %* e está com tendência de subida.



_Há pouco, o céu estava assim:_


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Dez 2007 às 16:47)

Boa tarde de Natal a todos! Aqui por Braga, tarde de chuva com céu encoberto e registo neste momento 10,7ºC.


----------



## vitamos (25 Dez 2007 às 16:50)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui *13,1ºC. *

Pressão *1024 hPa*

Chove sem grande intensidade


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Dez 2007 às 17:07)

Por aqui já pinga já vou com 1 mm.

Estão 12.4ºC a pressão está nos 1022hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2007 às 17:07)

Agora, e depois de uma hora de chuva fraca, chove de forma moderada.
Já há bastante água na estrada, e os jardins já têm poças...

O vento tambem já se levantou, sopra agora moderado de SW, e a temperatura está a descer...
12,7ºC agora. Hoje tive uma máxima de 14,1ºC.


----------



## squidward (25 Dez 2007 às 17:31)

aqui estão +11,4ºC e


----------



## João Soares (25 Dez 2007 às 17:51)

Ola, malta!
Ja cheguei da cidade Invicta.... Espero que a vossa consoada e o vosso Natal teja corrido muito bem

Hoje, quando regressei estava a chover de moderado a muito forte, pois as ruas pareciam rios

Por agora, chuva fraca, e *9,7ºC*


----------



## Fil (25 Dez 2007 às 17:59)

Boas. Por aqui chove moderado com uma temperatura de 3,9ºC. O acumulado até este momento é de 2,1 mm. A mínima foi de 0,5ºC e a máxima de 5,0ºC.


----------



## vitamos (25 Dez 2007 às 18:04)

Por aqui nas últimas horas da minha estação em Lisboa (vai viajar a minha estação, tadiiiinha...  )

*12,7ºC* e a descer bem agora.

A chuva praticamente parou!


----------



## Senador (25 Dez 2007 às 18:14)

Estação da Brisa na A3 perto do nó da N303, bastante baixa a temperatura, não vos parece?







As 18h30 estavam 4.8ºC a chover, a uma altitude de 300m no máximo..


----------



## vitamos (25 Dez 2007 às 18:28)

Senador disse:


> Estação da Brisa na A3 perto do nó da N303, bastante baixa a temperatura, não vos parece?



Sim é verdade... Mas eu algumas vezes vejo essas estações da brisa e acho que tem valores um pouco "absurdos"...

Não sei se é de fiar...


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2007 às 18:32)

O vento já sopra moderado de N.
E já não chove...
Ainda assim, por aqui ainda foi considerável a chuva. Pena não ter pluviometro..

Estão agora 12,1ºC.


----------



## João Soares (25 Dez 2007 às 18:38)

O ceu esta pouco nublado e estrelado....

A temperatura nao para de descer ja registo *8,8ºC*


----------



## vitamos (25 Dez 2007 às 18:40)

AnDré disse:


> O vento já sopra moderado de N.
> E já não chove...
> Ainda assim, por aqui ainda foi considerável a chuva. Pena não ter pluviometro..
> 
> Estão agora 12,1ºC.



Confirmo vizinho 12,1ºC 

Aqui tb já não chove... não foi assim muito queria mais


----------



## Fil (25 Dez 2007 às 19:01)

A temperatura em vez de descer, sobe... 

Chove moderadamente com 4,1ºC, 98% e 1026 hPa.


----------



## Minho (25 Dez 2007 às 19:18)

Nada mal, hoje recolhi 10.2mm...

Neste momento estão 6.2ºC com tendência a descer


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2007 às 19:23)

Lamas de Mouro, 18h: 1,3ºC e 5,2mm de precipitação acumulada na ultima hora...
O Gerês já deve ter alguma neve... 

Por aqui menos 1ºC agora: 11,1ºC.


----------



## João Soares (25 Dez 2007 às 19:26)

Esta noite deverá ser fria, ja registo *8,0ºC* com tendencia a descer


----------



## Fil (25 Dez 2007 às 19:28)

AnDré disse:


> Lamas de Mouro, 18h: 1,3ºC e 5,2mm de precipitação acumulada na ultima hora...
> O Gerês já deve ter alguma neve...
> 
> Por aqui menos 1ºC agora: 11,1ºC.



Incrivel a temperatura de Lamas de Mouro às 18h, porque às 17h tinha 4,6ºC 

Aqui a temperatura segue imóvel em 4,1ºC.


----------



## Senador (25 Dez 2007 às 19:30)

AnDré disse:


> Lamas de Mouro, 18h: 1,3ºC e 5,2mm de precipitação acumulada na ultima hora...
> O Gerês já deve ter alguma neve...
> 
> Por aqui menos 1ºC agora: 11,1ºC.



Essa é a zona da Peneda, onde o Minho tirou as fotos á pouco, esta zona aqui do Gerês não me parece que tenha havido grandes surpresas, so acima dos inacessiveis 1200m


----------



## vitamos (25 Dez 2007 às 19:33)

Boas!

Aqui em Lisboa descida muito acentuada de temperatura na última hora!

Neste momento *11,1ºC*. Acho que a mínima desta noite será inferior à da noite passada!


----------



## Senador (25 Dez 2007 às 19:33)

*Temperatura: 7.5ºC
Humidade: 90%
Ponto de Orvalho: 6,0ºC
Precipitação (últimas 24h): 13,9 mm
Precipitação (última 1h): 0,0 mm*


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2007 às 19:39)

Fil disse:


> Incrivel a temperatura de Lamas de Mouro às 18h, porque às 17h tinha 4,6ºC
> 
> Aqui a temperatura segue imóvel em 4,1ºC.



Por essa lógica, significa que daqui a pouco Bragança estará com temperaturas < 1ºC


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2007 às 19:42)

vitamos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Aqui em Lisboa descida muito acentuada de temperatura na última hora!
> 
> Neste momento *11,1ºC*. Acho que a mínima desta noite será inferior à da noite passada!



Vizinho, 10,9ºC e continua a descer 
E o vento aqui em cima sopra forte de N. Está mesmo frio pah!

Oh, boa viagem até Coimbra.. Eu vou partilhando aqui as temperaturas de Odivelas, para estares sempre familiarizado!


----------



## Fil (25 Dez 2007 às 19:46)

AnDré disse:


> Por essa lógica, significa que daqui a pouco Bragança estará com temperaturas < 1ºC



Hehe eu bem queria acreditar, mas não me parece 

A temperatura não sai dos 4,1ºC e por esta hora já devia estar a descer.


----------



## Brigantia (25 Dez 2007 às 19:47)

Boas, neste momento 4,8ºC e chuva. O meu pluviometro deve-se ter passado, ainda não registou qualquer precipitação

No alto de Rossas ás 18H estavam 3ºC. (Será que conseguimos ter acesso ás estações colocadas nesta zona no IP4?!)


----------



## vitamos (25 Dez 2007 às 19:48)

AnDré disse:


> Vizinho, 10,9ºC e continua a descer
> E o vento aqui em cima sopra forte de N. Está mesmo frio pah!
> 
> Oh, boa viagem até Coimbra.. Eu vou partilhando aqui as temperaturas de Odivelas, para estares sempre familiarizado!



Vizinho! em menos de dez minutos caiu meio grau! 10,6ºC e a descer!!

Acho muito bem! Para saber tb com que tempo estão os meus pais  Em Coimbra partilharei os extremos diários (excepto qd não tiver mesmo acesso a  computador). Simplesmente por enquanto não vou colocar dados em directo, uma vez que ainda não tenho internet em casa! Mas estarei sempre presente por aqui 

Irei amanhã por volta da hora de almoço mas deixo a estação montada até lá para partilhar com vocês ainda os dados da manhã


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2007 às 19:49)

Andei pela serra da Nogueira, mas só água-neve 

Mas a neve da semana passada ainda resiste.


----------



## Brigantia (25 Dez 2007 às 19:52)

Dan disse:


> Andei pela serra da Nogueira, mas só água-neve




A que horas subiste?


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Dez 2007 às 19:55)

*Serra da Estrela: neve encerra estrada Piornos-Torre-Sabugueiro*

A queda de neve obrigou hoje ao encerramento da estrada Piornos-Torre-Sabugueiro na Serra da Estrela às 18:50, adiantou à Agência Lusa fonte do Centro de Limpeza de Neve, em Piornos.

Com o cair da noite e a descida das temperaturas para valores negativos, "começou a nevar e fechámos a estrada, por não haver condições de segurança para circular", referiu aquela fonte.

Apesar de a neve ter começado a cair na Serra da Estrela mais tarde do que no último ano, é a segunda vez esta época que um nevão obriga ao fecho da estrada. 

Há uma semana, a neve cobriu a montanha de branco pela primeira vez. Na sexta-feira, com a reabertura da estrada para o ponto mais alto de Portugal continental, a estância de desportos de Inverno iniciou a actividade.

Segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, a partir de quarta-feira, o céu nublado e alguns aguaceiros vão dar lugar a céu pouco nublado ou limpo.

Fonte: Lusa

 prato do dia em Janeiro.

Por aqui tarde de alguma chuva 2 mm agora já não chove estou com 10.4ºC a pressão está nos 1023hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## Fil (25 Dez 2007 às 19:58)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas, neste momento 4,8ºC e chuva. O meu pluviometro deve-se ter passado, ainda não registou qualquer precipitação
> 
> No alto de Rossas ás 18H estavam 3ºC. (Será que conseguimos ter acesso ás estações colocadas nesta zona no IP4?!)



Às estações meteorológicas não, só às webcams e ao que diz os paineis luminosos lá instalados no site das Estradas de Portugal. Nas webcams agora à noite não se vê nada...

A temperatura subiu para os 4,2ºC


----------



## Brigantia (25 Dez 2007 às 19:59)

Fil disse:


> Às estações meteorológicas não, só às webcams e ao que diz os paineis luminosos lá instalados no site das Estradas de Portugal. Nas webcams agora à noite não se vê nada...
> 
> A temperatura não desce



Obrigado Fil
De facto a temperatura teima em não descer, 4,9ºC


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2007 às 20:01)

Brigantia disse:


> A que horas subiste?



Estive lá até às 18:40, mais ou menos.


----------



## Senador (25 Dez 2007 às 20:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Serra da Estrela: neve encerra estrada Piornos-Torre-Sabugueiro*
> 
> A queda de neve obrigou hoje ao encerramento da estrada Piornos-Torre-Sabugueiro na Serra da Estrela às 18:50, adiantou à Agência Lusa fonte do Centro de Limpeza de Neve, em Piornos.
> 
> ...



É sempre a mesma coisa, quando neva fecham e abrem quando não há neve nenhuma...  
Haverá situação mais ridícula que esta?


----------



## Fil (25 Dez 2007 às 20:12)

4,3ºC


----------



## Senador (25 Dez 2007 às 20:18)

Aqui a cerca 90msnm tenho *6.7ºC* e chuva fraca.

No espaço de 10 minutos mais 4 portos de montanha com correntes na zona de leon, não desesperes Fil


----------



## João Soares (25 Dez 2007 às 20:18)

*7,8ºC* e sempre a descer devagarinho


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2007 às 20:25)

E às 19h, a estação de Lamas de Mouro do IM pifou
Deve ter congelado...


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2007 às 20:29)

Aqui já começou a descer. Depois de um máximo de 4,5ºC, agora 3,9ºC e continua a chover.


----------



## Brigantia (25 Dez 2007 às 20:38)

Aqui 4,4C mas desceu 0,5ºC nos últimos minutos. Vamos ver se continua a descer...


----------



## redragon (25 Dez 2007 às 20:41)

tenho a impressão que já choveu mais durante a última hora do que durante a semana passada...


----------



## Fil (25 Dez 2007 às 20:42)

Também já desce por cá, 3,8ºC. Desceu 0,6ºC em 10 minutos.


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2007 às 20:42)

Continua a descida.

3,4ºC por agora.


----------



## João Soares (25 Dez 2007 às 20:50)

Por aqui tambem continua a descida

Temp: 7,4ºC


----------



## Bgc (25 Dez 2007 às 20:59)

*Dan*, também estive na Serra de Nogueira por volta das 18h, fui até à Srª da Serra! Tou com uma fezada que ainda desce


----------



## vitamos (25 Dez 2007 às 21:04)

Parece que Bragança pode voltar a ver neve! Estou a torcer por vocês 

Aqui em Lisboa a temperatura estabilizou nos *10,5ºC* e não mexe por agora


----------



## squidward (25 Dez 2007 às 21:07)

aqui ja n chove desde as 18:30 +/- e ja atingi os +9,8ºC 
neste momento vou com +10,2ºC ja ta a descer novamente


----------



## Gilmet (25 Dez 2007 às 21:15)

Boas noites, espero que tenham tido um optimo dia...
Por cá estão agora 10,5ºC e o ceu está muito nublado...

HOJE:
MINIMA: 6,2ºC
MÁXIMA: 15,4ºC

Recebi hoje uma nova estação meteorologica... uma *LA CROSSE WS1600*
vou fazer uns testes e daque a uns dias já colocarei os seus dados


----------



## squidward (25 Dez 2007 às 21:22)

a temperatura esta nos 9,8ºC novamente


----------



## Bgc (25 Dez 2007 às 21:23)

*Dan*, como tás por aí? Aqui, no Cruzamento de Nogueira, estou com 2.4ºC neste instante.


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2007 às 21:26)

Bgc disse:


> *Dan*, como tás por aí? Aqui, no Cruzamento de Nogueira, estou com 2.4ºC neste instante.



Estou com 2,9ºC


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2007 às 21:28)

Bgc disse:


> *Dan*, também estive na Serra de Nogueira por volta das 18h, fui até à Srª da Serra! Tou com uma fezada que ainda desce



Lá na serra, agora já deve estar a nevar em condições.


----------



## Brigantia (25 Dez 2007 às 21:30)

Aqui 3,4ºC, acabei de dar uma volta pela cidade e na zona do Campelo já vai nos 2,5ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2007 às 21:32)

O problema é que a frente já passou quase toda. Não sei até quando vai continuar a precipitação.


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2007 às 21:34)

Temperaturas:

Máxima: 14,1ºC
Minima: 7,5ºC
Actual: 10,9ºC.

Muitas nuvens a oeste, a Lua brilha a este.
E vento de N moderado a forte. Está um friozinho...


----------



## Bgc (25 Dez 2007 às 21:34)

Ainda vou à serra antes de me deitar...


----------



## Brigantia (25 Dez 2007 às 21:35)

Dan disse:


> O problema é que a frente já passou quase toda. Não sei até quando vai continuar a precipitação.



Esse é o problema, mas ainda tenho esperança de ver cair algo...


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2007 às 21:36)

Bgc disse:


> Ainda vou à serra antes de me deitar...





Não se vê nada. Quando de lá saí mal conseguia ver a estrada


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Dez 2007 às 21:36)

Em Olhão, neste momento cai um aguaceiro bastante forte


----------



## PedroNGV (25 Dez 2007 às 21:39)

Por aqui sigo com 6,4º, 1019hPa.
Chuva fraca.


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2007 às 21:43)

Lamas de Mouro soma e segue:
20h: 0,7ºC, 2mm de precipitação acumulada.

Montalegre também teve uma descida acentuada da temperatura:
20h: 1,8ºC, 1,4mm

Penhas Douradas: 1,7ºC e 2,5mm.


----------



## Bgc (25 Dez 2007 às 21:44)

*Dan*, aconteceu-me o mesmo! E, estando a descer do santuário, a estrada sem marcação não ajuda nada!!


----------



## Brigantia (25 Dez 2007 às 21:48)

A precipitação está ir-se...vamos ver o que nos reservam as próximas 2 horas...


Satélite das 21:15 UTC






Radar de Palência




Fonte : © IMN


Para já 3,3ºC.


----------



## Bgc (25 Dez 2007 às 21:49)

2.6ºC no Underground! Ainda acredito que podemos ver cair qualquer coisa!


----------



## vitamos (25 Dez 2007 às 22:36)

Temperatura neste momento: *10,2ºC*
Pressão *1026 hPa*

O céu está limpo e a descida de temperatura parece ter estagnado. De qualquer forma noite que promete ser fria!

Atenção Bragança vão relatando! Eu não sou egoísta nestas coisas! E neve é neve, mesmo que não a possa ver!


----------



## Fil (25 Dez 2007 às 22:37)

Eu não resisti e fui até à serra. Caía água-neve a partir dos 900m e nevava a partir dos 980m. Ao vir para casa ainda deu para ver uns flocos no meio da chuva a bater no vidro do carro já dentro da cidade.

Aqui em casa tenho 2,3ºC e não tarda a precipitação vai parar. Creio que não vai dar tempo para ver sequer cair água-neve na cidade.


----------



## Bgc (25 Dez 2007 às 22:46)

Subiste até onde? 980m é +/- onde?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Dez 2007 às 22:47)

Por cá, a temperatura está estagnada há várias horas.
Neste momento, estão *8,7 ºC* e o vento sopra moderado com algumas rajadas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2007 às 22:49)

Fil disse:


> Eu não resisti e fui até à serra. Caía água-neve a partir dos 900m e nevava a partir dos 980m. Ao vir para casa ainda deu para ver uns flocos no meio da chuva a bater no vidro do carro já dentro da cidade.
> 
> Aqui em casa tenho 2,3ºC e não tarda a precipitação vai parar. Creio que não vai dar tempo para ver sequer cair água-neve na cidade.



 Então chove na minha terra!

Por aqui:

Céu nublado sem chuva!
Temp: 11.9ºC
Humidade: 73%
Pressão: 1025 hpa!

Em breve a minha nova estação em acção!


----------



## Brigantia (25 Dez 2007 às 22:54)

Vamos ver quanto tempo mais se aguenta a precipitação...
Neste momento 3,0ºC e 96% de humidade.
Isto vai ser no limite...se tivermos precipitação mais duas horas tudo pode acontecer...


----------



## Fil (25 Dez 2007 às 22:56)

Bgc disse:


> Subiste até onde? 980m é +/- onde?



Os 980m é naquela zona onde está a publicidade ao restaurante dragão. Os 900m é aquela curva muito fechada a subir que faz quase 360º. O máximo de altitude que subi foram 1090m no cruzamento para Nossa Senhora da Serra. Como era 100% neve, não precisei subir mais.


----------



## Brigantia (25 Dez 2007 às 23:15)

Por aqui já não chove
A temperatura essa continua a descer, neste momento 2,9ºC.


----------



## Kevin_ (25 Dez 2007 às 23:17)

Boa Noite!

Hoje à tarde por volta das 16H subi até à Torre e fui até Loriga pela estrada nova, primeiro sem precipitação, mas qd saí de Loriga por volta das 17H já chovia bem, com uma temperatura de 7ºC (medido no carro), o pior foi qd cheguei à Lagoa Comprida que aí já nevava bem, por volta dos 1500m. A aventura foi grande até chegar à Torre pra voltar pra Covilhã. Tava a cair um nevão imenso,  com -1.0ºC na zona da Torre. Ainda por cima não tenho correntes. Tava a ver que tinha de esperar pelo limpa neves para descer. Mesmo assim, até ao centro de limpeza de neve o carro foi sempre em 1ª ou 2ª, sempre atento ao carro de trás para ver e não levava um beijinho. 
É que há uns anos apanhei um susto, com o gelo... nunca mais me esqueço

Por agora, na covilhã, registo 6,9ºC, nevoeiro generalizado, sem chuva


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2007 às 23:17)

Fil disse:


> Eu não resisti e fui até à serra. Caía água-neve a partir dos 900m e nevava a partir dos 980m. Ao vir para casa ainda deu para ver uns flocos no meio da chuva a bater no vidro do carro já dentro da cidade.
> 
> Aqui em casa tenho 2,3ºC e não tarda a precipitação vai parar. Creio que não vai dar tempo para ver sequer cair água-neve na cidade.





A chuva está a parar e se as nuvens se dissiparem vamos ter muito gelo esta noite.


----------



## João Soares (25 Dez 2007 às 23:23)

Tenho uma duvida....

Tenho vindo a reparar que desde as 18h que a temperatura sobe +ou- 0,3ºC fica estagnada 5minutos e depois desce muito rapidamente por volta de 0,6ºC

Por agora registo uns impressionantes *6,5ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2007 às 23:33)

Por aqui 9.4ºC


----------



## vitamos (25 Dez 2007 às 23:37)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Tenho uma duvida....
> 
> Tenho vindo a reparar que desde as 18h que a temperatura sobe +ou- 0,3ºC fica estagnada 5minutos e depois desce muito rapidamente por volta de 0,6ºC
> 
> Por agora registo uns impressionantes *6,5ºC*



Eu tb já reparei nisso embora esteja em Lisboa. Tal como descreves... até cheguei a pensar que o sensor se tivesse deslocado. Mas não... Exactamente isso... sobe um pouco e desce acentuadamente... Na resultante a temperatura vai descendo. Neste momento *9,4ºC*


----------



## AnDré (25 Dez 2007 às 23:38)

Por aqui 10,4ºC.. e muito vento...


----------



## Brigantia (25 Dez 2007 às 23:40)

Voltam a cair umas pingas, mas estamos mesmo no limite...





~


----------



## Bgc (25 Dez 2007 às 23:47)

Acabei de descer da serra e praticamente só há nevoeiro, uns farrapitos aqui e ali. Fui até 1090m.


----------



## Bgc (25 Dez 2007 às 23:48)

Há acumulação a partir dos 1000m, sensivelmente (cenário muito bonito, do pouco que o nevoeiro permite ver)


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Dez 2007 às 23:49)

Por aqui céu limpito  estou com 8.9ºC vamos ter umas ricas mínimas


----------



## vitamos (25 Dez 2007 às 23:53)

Extremos do dia:

Tmax   *13,5ºC *
Tmin    * 6,7ºC*

T actual   *9,3ºC*
Pressão actual     *1027 hPa*

Amanhã ainda coloco a mínima e depois ponho a estação a viajar (ela vai gostar de mudar de ares 

Boas noites malta!


----------



## jpaulov (25 Dez 2007 às 23:59)

Acho que a minha máquina fotográfica não vai ver neve por aqui nos próximos tempos...

acabei de chegar a casa e o termometro do carro marcava 2ºC.
Preaticamente já não chovia.
A temp. exterior da minha estação é que não vai lá, marca 5.1!! 
Acho que vou ter que o colocar num sítio menos abrigado!


----------



## AnDré (26 Dez 2007 às 00:08)

vitamos disse:


> Extremos do dia:
> 
> Tmax   *13,5ºC *
> Tmin    * 6,7ºC*
> ...



Aqui mais a cima os mesmos 10,5ºC de há quase uma hora atrás...
Está vento aí na calçada de carriche?

Aqui, apesar de não tão forte, ele ainda sopra de fraco a moderado...
Vou ter uma minima a rondar os 9ºC.. Não menos que isso...


----------



## vitamos (26 Dez 2007 às 00:20)

AnDré disse:


> Aqui mais a cima os mesmos 10,5ºC de há quase uma hora atrás...
> Está vento aí na calçada de carriche?
> 
> Aqui, apesar de não tão forte, ele ainda sopra de fraco a moderado...
> Vou ter uma minima a rondar os 9ºC.. Não menos que isso...



Eu não chamaria vento... é mais uma "brisa"

9,1ºC! Vou pa caminha que estou meio adoentado 

Até amanha!


----------



## Senador (26 Dez 2007 às 00:30)

Naevo disse:


> Acho que a minha máquina fotográfica não vai ver neve por aqui nos próximos tempos...
> 
> acabei de chegar a casa e o termometro do carro marcava 2ºC.
> Preaticamente já não chovia.
> ...



Convém... é sempre dificil arranjar o sitio perfeito para a estação... o pluviometro não deve ter nenhum obstaculo num raio de x metros, o termometro tem de estar á sombra e num local arejado blabla...é uma combinação de factores que nem sempre é possivel. também me vi grego para arranjar o local ideal.


----------



## João Soares (26 Dez 2007 às 01:07)

A temperatura que registei mais baixa ate agora foi de *5,8ºC*, e por agora subiu po's *6,4ºC*


----------



## Senador (26 Dez 2007 às 01:34)

Aqui estão 5ºC com nuvens a virem de noroeste a taparem novamente o céu...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Dez 2007 às 09:37)

Por noite de 1 mm de chuva e agora o céu encontra-se limpo.

Tive uma mínima de 8.5ºC agora estou com 10.2ºC.

A pressão está nos 1026hpa o vento está fraco/moderado.

Vamos ter umas ricas máximas se o vento se mantiver como tem estado até agora...no entanto as mínimas são para esquecer


----------



## vitamos (26 Dez 2007 às 10:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por noite de 1 mm de chuva e agora o céu encontra-se limpo.
> 
> Tive uma mínima de 8.5ºC agora estou com 10.2ºC.
> 
> ...



Uff fiquei aliviado coma  tua mínima... é que estava a ver que o meu sensor tinha dado o berro... a meio da noite ele baldou-se com o vento embora tivesse num local relativamente protegido! recoloquei-o mas achei que a temperatura mesmo assim era alta para o esperado. Afinal o vento destruiu a possibilidade de mínimas mais baixas...

A minha mínima foi de *8,6ºC*

A temperatura actual é que subiu muito nos últimos instantes e e contra-se nos *14,1ºC* 

A pressão está nos *1027hPa*


----------



## Kevin_ (26 Dez 2007 às 10:11)

Por cá, contei com uma mínima de 5,6ºC
Actalmente 8,1ºC e céu pouco nublado


----------



## João Soares (26 Dez 2007 às 10:41)

Esta noite teve fria...

O ceu encontra-se limpo  o que facilitou a minima descer aos *3,4ºC*

Por agora registo *8,4ºC*


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2007 às 10:56)

Bom dia.

Por agora: céu limpo e 4,0ºC

Mínima de -0,7ºC


----------



## HotSpot (26 Dez 2007 às 11:00)

Minima muito alta, *8,1ºC*

Ontem registei *3,0 mm* de precipitação


----------



## Mago (26 Dez 2007 às 11:08)

Ola
Minima de 2,2ºC e agora estão 5,5ºC
1026hpa
céu muito nublado com abertas


----------



## AnDré (26 Dez 2007 às 11:25)

vitamos disse:


> Uff fiquei aliviado coma  tua mínima... é que estava a ver que o meu sensor tinha dado o berro... a meio da noite ele baldou-se com o vento embora tivesse num local relativamente protegido! recoloquei-o mas achei que a temperatura mesmo assim era alta para o esperado. Afinal o vento destruiu a possibilidade de mínimas mais baixas...
> 
> A minha mínima foi de *8,6ºC*
> 
> ...



Bom dia!!
Ainda assim a minima aí em baixo foi mais baixa que cá em cima...

Devido ao vento moderado, tive uma minima de 9,2ºC.
Agora estou com 12,8ºC.


----------



## João Soares (26 Dez 2007 às 11:32)

Ainda registo *9,4ºC*


----------



## vitamos (26 Dez 2007 às 11:58)

A estação Lisboa - Calçada Carriche efectua neste momento a sua última colocação de valores!

Temp: *14,0ºC*
Pressão: *1028 hPa*

E agora prepara-se para fazer uma pequena viagem e será cuidadosamente instalada em Coimbra! A pequenita LIDL technology (como o dono carinhosamente a chama) está em pulgas!! E o dono também 

Não perca o próximo episódio, porque nós... também não


----------



## AnDré (26 Dez 2007 às 12:11)

vitamos disse:


> A estação Lisboa - Calçada Carriche efectua neste momento a sua última colocação de valores!
> 
> Temp: *14,0ºC*
> Pressão: *1028 hPa*
> ...




Boa viagem... E cuida bem dela...
Aqui a prima dela manda-lhe 13,5ºC


----------



## vitamos (26 Dez 2007 às 12:15)

AnDré disse:


> Boa viagem... E cuida bem dela...
> Aqui a prima dela manda-lhe 13,5ºC



Obrigado! Já está empacotada! Primeiro ainda se queixou (uma bonita sequência de apitos), mas com uma caminha de esponja ficou mais aconchegadinha! 

A prima vai-lhe dar muito jeitinho. Passa a ser uma estação de referência em Lisboa, e adicionalmente qd vier a casa dos meus pais não trago a estação e continuo a  ter informações muito fidedignas enquanto estejas ligado! 

Vou almoçar e depois seguir viagem! Um abraço a todos!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Dez 2007 às 12:18)

vitamos disse:


> Passa a ser uma estação de referência em Lisboa, e adicionalmente qd vier a casa dos meus pais não trago a estação e continuo a  ter informações muito fidedignas enquanto estejas ligado!



Sim, realmente é uma mais-valia teres a estação do *André* bem perto da tua localização.
Assim, tens dados realmente muito parecidos com os dele. 

Boa viagem, fico a aguardar os dados de Coimbra.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Dez 2007 às 12:35)

Boas, tive uma minima muito mais alta do que estava á espera... 9,3ºC
Por agora 13,7ºC, pressao nos 1028 hPa

Boa viagem até coimbra vitamos!


----------



## vitamos (26 Dez 2007 às 13:10)

Obrigado pessoal!

Vou seguir viagem! Amanhã já reporto os novos dados (se conseguir um bom sitio para meter a minha LIDL).

Até amanha!


----------



## Brigantia (26 Dez 2007 às 14:16)

Boas, hoje a mínima foi de -1,1ºC. Ontem não consegui ver a quantidade de precipitação devido a um problema de conexão entre o pluviometro e a estação base que neste momento está resolvido.


----------



## Serrano (26 Dez 2007 às 14:20)

Céu com alguma nebulosidade na Covilhã, registando-se uma temperatura de 10 graus na zona baixa da cidade. É visível neve acumulada acima dos 1.400/1.500 metros de altitude.


----------



## PedroNGV (26 Dez 2007 às 14:26)

Boas!

Extremos do dia:
Temp mínima: 3º
Temp máxima: 10,5º

Actual:
Temp: 8,6º
HR: 82%
Pressão: 1027hPa

Abraço!

PS: Estou a estudar a possibilidade de construir um pluviómetro, para disponibilizar valores de precipitação!


----------



## squidward (26 Dez 2007 às 14:35)

nesta madrugada, apanhei uma minima de +7,2ºC e neste momento estão +14ºC

e para nao variar....Ceu limpo


----------



## Fil (26 Dez 2007 às 15:02)

Boas. Por aqui tive uma mínima de 0,4ºC. A geada era bem notória de manhã, no telhado parecia que tinha nevado. A temperatura actual é de 8,5ºC, com 45% hr, céu limpo e vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## Rog (26 Dez 2007 às 15:22)

Boas, por aqui 15,7ºC
83%HR
1026hpa
céu nublado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Dez 2007 às 16:12)

Tarde agradável por cá, com uma temperatura máxima de *15,7 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *13,7 ºC *e a humidade já está a aumentar.
Durante a tarde, chegou a estar nos *63 %* e, neste momento, está nos *66 %*.


----------



## João Soares (26 Dez 2007 às 16:23)

Hoje tiva uma maxima de *13,0ºC* com ceu limpo
Por agora ainda registo *12,4ºC*


----------



## BARROS (26 Dez 2007 às 17:08)

Aqui no Brasil o calor parece estar voltando aos poucos. Hoje podemos ter 31°aqui em São Paulo, com chuva no final da tarde. A noite de Natal foi bem agradável( cerca de 22°) e sem chuva pela primeira vez em dois anos. E aqui é regra: quando chove no Natal, chove no ano novo... então espero um reveillon sem chuva. E com calor, que eu gosto. Como foi o natal por aí?


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Dez 2007 às 17:32)

Boas, por aqui, depois da época natalícia, já vi que o pai natal foi generoso, dia frio no Algarve em relação aos dias anteriores, ontem à noite choveu 3 mm em 20 minutos e nunca mais choveu

Temperatura Máxima: 14.6ºC (menos -4.6ºC em relação a ontem)
Temperatura mínima: 7.9ºC
Temperatura actual: 12.7ºC

Aqui ficam fotos tiradas ontem:





Olhão de manhã ainda com céu pouco nublado





Praia de Faro 1





Mar calmo nunca tinha visto o mar tão calmo em pleno Inverno nem no Verão está assim, até apetece um mergulho, mas está fria









Ao Fundo a Torre do Aeroporto de Faro envolto numa neblina que não deixa estar nítido.


----------



## AnDré (26 Dez 2007 às 18:20)

Olá pessoal...
Cheguei agora da rua. O vento fraco a moderado de NE mantem-se...

Tive uma máxima de 14,8ºC e por agora está estável nos 12,6ºC.

Algo me diz que vem aí mais uma noite de vento e com temperaturas minnimas a rondar os 9ºC...


----------



## martinus (26 Dez 2007 às 18:54)

Olá a todos!

É a primeira vez que vou dar temperatura para o fórum.
Aqui, na aldeia de Brunhoso, concelho de Mogadouro e distrito de Bragança, está 1 C.

Hoje ao vir de Braga para cá, abandonei a IP4 e depois de um excelente almoço num restaurante no centro de Alijó, vi a foz do Tua e passei na mítica Carrazêda de Ansiães!


----------



## Brigantia (26 Dez 2007 às 19:37)

martinus disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> É a primeira vez que vou dar temperatura para o fórum.
> Aqui, na aldeia de Brunhoso, concelho de Mogadouro e distrito de Bragança, está 1 C.
> ...



És de Brunhoso?!


Por Bragança a noite vai ser fria, neste momento 1,9ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2007 às 20:24)

Boas a todos!

Por aqui esta o ambiente fresco!

Céu limpo!
Temp: 8.5ºC


----------



## martinus (26 Dez 2007 às 20:26)

Eu sou de Braga. A minha mulher é de Brunhoso. Eu casei cá (em Brunhoso) em 1993, e vimos cá quando podemos.
Agora parece 0,9 C. É um termómetro de coluna de mercúrio, sem décimas. Está fresco!


----------



## Gilmet (26 Dez 2007 às 20:32)

Boa noite...
Por aqui tive uma maxima de 14,4ºC, (menos 1 grau que ontem)

Por agora estão 8,2ºC, que até agora é a minima do dia...
Nao há vento
A pressao está nos 1028 hPa
A humidade encontra-se nos 82%

HOJE:
MINIMA: 8,2ºC (ate agora...)
MÀXIMA: 14,4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Dez 2007 às 21:36)

Por aqui dia de céu azul e assim se mantem mas agora está um pouco pro escuro...

Tive uma mínima de 8.5ºC graças ao vento e máxima de 13.7ºC tambem graças ao vento.

Agora estou com 9.7ºC a pressão está nos 1028hpa o vento está fraco.





Estará ali a nascer qualquer coisa ??


----------



## João Soares (26 Dez 2007 às 21:47)

Depois de uma maxima de *13,0ºC* e minima de *3,4ºC*

O dia de hoje foi de ceu limpo...

Por agora ceu limpo e estrelado com *7,5ºC*


----------



## Relâmpago (26 Dez 2007 às 21:59)

Olá

Estou a ver que a situação se pode tornar crítica, especialmente para o próximo verão. O anticiclone dos Açores continua situado anormalmente para norte. As frentes quando cá chegam é em fase 'terminal'. Temo um 2008 excepcionalmente seco. O Magrebe está a migrar em direcção à Península Ibérica. Já estamos no inverno e nada, ou quase. Acho que vamos ter que fazer a dança da chuva

O meu desejo para o próximo ano: chuva para todos e com fartura.    

Em Lisboa: 

Temp. do ar 10º C
Pressão atm.: 1028 hPa
Céu: limpo


----------



## Gilmet (26 Dez 2007 às 22:32)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá
> 
> Estou a ver que a situação se pode tornar crítica, especialmente para o próximo verão. O anticiclone dos Açores continua situado anormalmente para norte. As frentes quando cá chegam é em fase 'terminal'. Temo um 2008 excepcionalmente seco. O Magrebe está a migrar em direcção à Península Ibérica. Já estamos no inverno e nada, ou quase. Acho que vamos ter que fazer a dança da chuva



Pois é... so espero é que isso não se agrave porque portugal em termos de seca é rigoroso...

Por agora 9,3ºC, mas ja estiveram 7,7ºC mas o vento...por agora 4,3 km/h mas ja esteve em 6,4 km/h...
HUM: 73%
Pressao: 1028 hPa


----------



## Fil (26 Dez 2007 às 22:48)

Em minha casa a temperatura anda num sobe e desce, já desceu aos 1,5ºC e depois subiu aos 2,3ºC e agora está nos 1,8ºC. A humidade está muito alta em 77% hr, amanhã de manhã a geada vai ser bonita. A pressão já vai em 1035 hPa.


----------



## jpaulov (26 Dez 2007 às 22:53)

exterior: 2,8ºC e a descer
Pressão:1034hPa (é um máximo para a minha estação!!)
Valores aqui pelo Bº da Mãe D'Água


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Dez 2007 às 22:54)

Fil disse:


> A pressão já vai em 1035 hPa.



Que pressão ! 
Bragança tem de vez em quando umas pressões...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Dez 2007 às 22:55)

Naevo disse:


> exterior: 2,8ºC e a descer



Já deves ter arranjado um sítio melhor para o sensor.
Pelo menos os valores de temperatura já não andam tão altos.


----------



## jpaulov (26 Dez 2007 às 22:59)

É verdade! já mudei a localização do sensor. Agora, está mais exposto e como está pendurado,  pelo menos não está em contacto com a parede...
amanhã já coloco aqui uma foto!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2007 às 23:06)

Eis os primeiros dados da minha nova estação:

Temp: 9.9ºC
Humidade: 66%
Pressão: 1029.2 hpa

Falta ligar os chismes do vento e da chuva que não sei!!!


----------



## iceworld (26 Dez 2007 às 23:09)

Boas! 
Estava aqui a montar a estação que o Pai Natal cá deixou ( Bluesky bws 689 ) e  surgiram dúvidas  Alguém pode ajudar
No livro de instruções diz que tem um sensor exterior sem visor LCD e outro com visor LCD. Vinham 2 mas ambos sem visor Será possível vir trocada?
No parágrafo de "resoluções de problema de perda de sinal" a última frase diz o seguinte: " ... de temperatura e humidade retomam assim que as interferências cessarem" Esta é a única referencia que fazem em relação há humidade em todo  o manual de instruções logo presumo que estas diferencias sirvam só para outros modelos que vêem todos com o mesmo manual 
Alguém me pode esclarecer ? Sobretudo em relação aos sensores
Obrigado


----------



## iceworld (26 Dez 2007 às 23:13)

já agora 10.5º 
Flaviense fique impressionado com a tua estação nova


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2007 às 23:32)

iceworld disse:


> já agora 10.5º
> Flaviense fique impressionado com a tua estação nova



 No sábado irei fixá-la!

É uma grande menina!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Dez 2007 às 23:42)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, a temperatura já desce com mais facilidade agora.
Neste momento, já está em *7,0 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Dez 2007 às 23:42)

iceworld disse:


> Boas!
> Estava aqui a montar a estação que o Pai Natal cá deixou ( Bluesky bws 689 ) e  surgiram dúvidas  Alguém pode ajudar
> No livro de instruções diz que tem um sensor exterior sem visor LCD e outro com visor LCD. Vinham 2 mas ambos sem visor Será possível vir trocada?
> No parágrafo de "resoluções de problema de perda de sinal" a última frase diz o seguinte: " ... de temperatura e humidade retomam assim que as interferências cessarem" Esta é a única referencia que fazem em relação há humidade em todo  o manual de instruções logo presumo que estas diferencias sirvam só para outros modelos que vêem todos com o mesmo manual
> ...



Estive a ver imagens da estação e nelas nenhum dos sensores tem visor LCD

http://www.boostore.com/Carrefour/P...339&CC={E3DAAF5F-7B07-432A-B316-9670AACC0A96}

http://www.priceminister.com/offer/...89-Station-Meteo-Petits-appareils-divers.html

Quanto á temperatura e humidade: Em qualque estação meteorologica não se deve deixar o sensor completamente exposto quer á humidade quer á luz directa do sol, ou perto de paredes ou de locais que armazenam calor. Isto pode influenciar os resultados.
As baixas temperaturas tambem podem influenciar os resultados...(as pilhas alcalinas contem grandes quantidades de agua po r isso congelam facilmente... deves usar pilhas de litio)
Nao sei se te esclareci completamente, mas é o que sei...

Por aqui temp: 8,6ºC


----------



## Mago (26 Dez 2007 às 23:46)

boa noite
por aqui está + 2,5ºC , 1029hpa
80% humidade


----------



## iceworld (26 Dez 2007 às 23:58)

Muito obrigado Gilmet
Uma ajuda é sempre bem vinda
quanto há colocação dos sensores ainda não sei onde os vou por pois vivo num prédio e as varandas ambas apanham sol uma de manha e a outra de tarde!!
Que achas de colocar um sensor em cada uma delas?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Dez 2007 às 00:01)

Bom a minha nova estação fica de pousio até Sábado!

Eis os dados da minha antiga LaCrosse básica:

Temp: 8.2ºC
Pressão: 1029 hpa!

Vou deitar!
Boa Noite!


----------



## João Soares (27 Dez 2007 às 00:09)

Hoje despeço-me com *6,7ºC*


----------



## AnDré (27 Dez 2007 às 02:10)

Aqui estão uns incriveis 10,5ºC... devo ser dos locais mais quentes do pais... E tudo graças ao vento que apesar de fraco se faz sentir lá fora...

Bem, vou dormir.. Boa noite


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Dez 2007 às 09:28)

Bom dia! Nada de relevante a acrescentar!
MAIS um dia de Primaveral! A pressão ganhou força e ja vai nos 1031hpa...
Vou trabalhar!
Até logo!


----------



## HotSpot (27 Dez 2007 às 10:08)

Mínimo hoje: *2,3ºC* com uma geada razoavel 

Mais umas noites frescas por cá, espero na proxima noite chegar perto dos zero.


----------



## Sam (27 Dez 2007 às 10:47)

Olá a todos! E antes de mais BOAS FESTAS 
Por aqui um lindo dia de sol, com 8º.... e um ventinho fresquinho..
Nada de  ... 
sam


----------



## PedroNGV (27 Dez 2007 às 10:55)

Olá bom dia!

Por aqui, de manhã tive que andar a pôr água nos vidros do carro porque estavam congelados... Mínima de -1º.
Neste momento está um dia bonito de sol. As temperaturas é que continuam baixas, 2,8º. Pressão 1031hPa! 

Abraço!


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Dez 2007 às 11:11)

Bons dias minha gente 

Por aqui mais uma noite de céu limpo e algum vento e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima badalhoca de 7.8ºC (magano do vento ) agora estou com 10.6ºC.

A pressão está nos 1029hpa  o vento está moderado até agora a rajada máxima foi de 44.3 km/h.


----------



## AnDré (27 Dez 2007 às 11:14)

Bom Dia...

Eu não disse que devia morar no sitio mais qunete de Portugal?!
Tive uma incrivel minima de 8,7ºC....

Por agora 11,0ºC, e o vento sopra de NE, fraco a moderado... E está assim há mais de 24h... bah...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Dez 2007 às 11:16)

Bom dia a todos !
O dia está a ser de céu limpo e vento fraco.
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *5,3 ºC*.


----------



## vitamos (27 Dez 2007 às 11:45)

Bom dia Pessoal! Já instalei provisoriamente a estação em Coimbra! Mas ainda não estou nem satisfeito nem convencido, com os valores...

Tenho duas janelas viradas a norte e uma a sul... resolvi instalar numa janela de Norte que praticamente não apanha sol. Pena não ter varanda...

Assim fixei o aparelho exterior no parapeito com fita cola (solução provisória), tendo este ficado bem fixo... O sensor está voltado para cima... Supostamente está relativamente exposto...O prédio tem um avançado, dois pisos acima, de cerca do 50-70 cm... do lado esquerdo do sensor a parede lateral avança cerca de 50 cm tb, mas à direita só tem 10cm... isto faz com que tenha de ter em atenção a possibilidade de apanhar com água em caso de chuva  Com esta exposição elevada contava com desvios negativos de temperatura... Mas acho que tal não aconteceu...

Ás 8h registava *7,3ºC* e a mínima foi de *7,2ºC*... Valores altos em relação aos do IM, mas qd saí á rua de facto achei que não estava frio... A zona onde vivo é relativamente abrigada embora se encontre num alto... Se o jPdf tiver valores da sua estação hoje agradecia para poder comparar...

A ajustar qd chegar a casa, vai ser sem duvida a pressão. registava 1022 hPa às 8 da manhã!! Falso! Vou subir 8 unidades para ficar encostado ao valor real..

Enfim... vamos ver se preciso de mudar o sensor... mas em principio queria fixa-lo à parede... A caixa trazia dois parafusos e duas buchas... confesso que não tenho jeito para trabalhos manuais 

Abraços


----------



## Gilmet (27 Dez 2007 às 12:27)

iceworld disse:


> Muito obrigado Gilmet
> Uma ajuda é sempre bem vinda
> quanto há colocação dos sensores ainda não sei onde os vou por pois vivo num prédio e as varandas ambas apanham sol uma de manha e a outra de tarde!!
> Que achas de colocar um sensor em cada uma delas?



Eu tambem vivo num prédio assim...Para colocar a minha estação meteorologica eu escolhi a janela que apanha menos sol (embora ambas o apanhem) e construi um pequeno abrigo contra os raios solares directos no sensor...até agora esse metodo tem funcionado pois os valores são correctos (embora que com o meu antigo termometro digital tivesse que debitar uma média de temperatura pois ele não era muito fiável)...Eu so tenho um sensor por isso fiz isto. Não sei se se deve colocar um em cada janela pois, ainda com protecção um podia estar menos desprotegido que o outro, ou então tinhas que até uma hora, registar num sensor e, a partir de outra hora registar no outro e isso talvez intreferisse nos resultados... Provavelmente um bom local para se colocar o sensor de uma estação meteorologica num predio é o telhado (afastada das telhas, talvez numa antena, mas protegida...). Eu não pude fazer isso por causa do condomínio.
Mais uma vez é só a minha opinião...

Por cá minima de 8,0ºC
Por agora 12,6ºC, vento a 0,0 km/h, humidade a 57% e pressao nos 1030 hPa


----------



## Brigantia (27 Dez 2007 às 12:35)

Boas, hoje mínima de -3,8ºC e muita geada (provavelmente a maior da época).


----------



## squidward (27 Dez 2007 às 12:48)

por aqui vou com 13,9ºC

PS- Hj ja tive que mudar o meu sensor de temperatura exterior, pq aqui na janela do meu quarto e como esta virada para sul, leva com o sol mm em frente. O sensor mm estando protegido dentro duma caixa , chegou a atingir 26ºC e ontem como a caixa ainda estava coberta de preto atingiu os 42ºC
agora com está virada a oeste, e mais abrigada está mais próxima dos valores reais (compatíveis com os valores registados no termómetro da Farmácia aqui ao lado que indicava 13ºC)

cumps.


----------



## iceworld (27 Dez 2007 às 13:07)

7.3º de mínima
16.4º agora sendo a máxima
Esta foi a sua primeira medição nocturna
Tenho a varanda onde estão os sensores virada a SE e a outra virada NO por isso uma de manha e outra de tarde ambas apanham sol.
de qualquer modo vou fazer uma semana de medições no sítio onde estão para depois decidir o que fazer


----------



## squidward (27 Dez 2007 às 13:13)

esqueci-me de referir, que hj a minima foi de +6,0ºC bateu a minima de ontem que foi de +7,2ºC


----------



## vitamos (27 Dez 2007 às 13:16)

iceworld disse:


> 7.3º de mínima
> 16.4º agora sendo a máxima
> Esta foi a sua primeira medição nocturna
> Tenho a varanda onde estão os sensores virada a SE e a outra virada NO por isso uma de manha e outra de tarde ambas apanham sol.
> de qualquer modo vou fazer uma semana de medições no sítio onde estão para depois decidir o que fazer



Ah que grande notícia iceworld... não sei exactamente a tua localização em Coimbra mas tiveste a mesma miníma que eu! pelo menos fico mais tranquilo uma vez que foi a minha primeira medição hoje também!


----------



## João Soares (27 Dez 2007 às 13:17)

Tive uma minima de *5,4ºC*

Por agora ceu limpo e *12,1ºC*


----------



## iceworld (27 Dez 2007 às 13:24)

Sim eu quando vi as tua mínima tb fiquei feliz
Moro na Elísio de Moura
Vamos continuar a comparar as temperaturas com mais atenção nos próximos tempos para ver e comparar os reseultados
Não referiste a tua máxima do dia o que me deixou


----------



## vitamos (27 Dez 2007 às 13:27)

iceworld disse:


> Sim eu quando vi as tua mínima tb fiquei feliz
> Moro na Elísio de Moura
> Vamos continuar a comparar as temperaturas com mais atenção nos próximos tempos para ver e comparar os reseultados
> Não referiste a tua máxima do dia o que me deixou



Eu vivo em Celas na parte nova, junto ao seminário... Não referi a minha máxima porque não estou em casa... enquanto não tiver internet na casa terá que ser assim: disponibilizo sempre os extremos do dia no dia seguinte 

Abraço!


----------



## iceworld (27 Dez 2007 às 13:32)

E compras primeiro uma estação em vez de colocar net?
Que doido!!!
O que é preciso é que os coloques para podermos comparar


----------



## vitamos (27 Dez 2007 às 13:39)

iceworld disse:


> E compras primeiro uma estação em vez de colocar net?
> Que doido!!!
> O que é preciso é que os coloques para podermos comparar



Isso tem uma explicação Iceworld (não obstante o facto de tb ser doido  ). A meteorologia é uma paixão que já vem de algum tempo... A casa em Coimbra está alugada desde Agosto, data em que arranjei emprego aqui. A net é uma renda que terei assim que tiver outras coisas que preciso em casa. A estação meteorológica é algo de preço fixo que resolvi oferecer a mim próprio no Natal (isto para além de se encontrar em promoção).
Eu prefiro a partilha de dados em directo mas para já é impossível. Poderia ter a estação no emprego, mas obviamente prefiro te-la em casa do que num sítio onde circulam "n" pessoas. A estação foi barata... Mas gosto mt dela! 

Um dia virá a net... noutro dia uma estação melhor... com o tempo tudo se faz... por agora tem de ser assim!

E sempre que vier á net disponibilizo os dados (com atraso ou sem atraso são valores), para além de ter um caderninho com os dados mais relevantes que for registando!


----------



## jpmartins (27 Dez 2007 às 13:42)

Por aqui, céu limpo.
Temp. min. 5.8ºC
Temp. actual 13ºC


----------



## Minho (27 Dez 2007 às 14:24)

Melgaço

Mais uma noite fria. Registei uma mínima de 0.4ºC.
Neste momento 8.7ºC, mais quente que ontem...


----------



## iceworld (27 Dez 2007 às 14:38)

É esse o espírito Vitamos  
Neste momento sigo com 15.2º


----------



## henriquesillva (27 Dez 2007 às 14:56)

Por estes lados:

Mínima..............6,7º

Actual..............14.3º

Céu limpo, mas a previsão da minha estação dá.....CHUVA
Estará certa?

Um abraço


----------



## AnDré (27 Dez 2007 às 14:57)

vitamos disse:


> para além de ter um caderninho com os dados mais relevantes que for registando!




Estou contigo Vizinho!

14,5ºC por aqui. Vento fraco e céu limpo.

PS: Uma duvida.. O ano hidrológico começa em Setembro ou em Outubro??


----------



## jpaulov (27 Dez 2007 às 15:09)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas, hoje mínima de -3,8ºC e muita geada (provavelmente a maior da época).



em que zona da cidade?
o minha mínima não foi além dos 0ºC!! 
Acho que ainda não encontrei o local correcto para o sensor....


----------



## João Soares (27 Dez 2007 às 15:22)

Acho que ja tenho a maxima de hoje *13,1ºC*
Por agora, ceu limpo e *12,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (27 Dez 2007 às 15:44)

henriquesillva disse:


> Por estes lados:
> 
> Mínima..............6,7º
> 
> ...



A previsao do IM e de outros sites para amanha á tarde e sabado para esses lados é de chuva. A tua estação deve estar certa.
A previsão da minha é de ceu muito nublado

Por agora 13,6ºC, vento nos 1,0 km/h, humidade nos 61% e pressao nos 1029 hPa


----------



## martinus (27 Dez 2007 às 17:06)

Brunhoso, Mogadouro (Bragança)

Pouco depois do pôr-do-sol estão 3,8 C. Céu limpo, já se vê a respiração, promete uma boa geada.


----------



## squidward (27 Dez 2007 às 17:10)

por aqui sigo nos 14,6ºC

PS-finalmente parece que o assunto do sensor está resolvido


----------



## Gilmet (27 Dez 2007 às 17:31)

Boa tarde por aqui o sol pos-se as 17:21 (segundo o meu relogio)...
Por agora estao 12,2ºC, o vento esta nos 0,3 km/h, a humidade nos 62% e a pressao nos 1029 hPa

HOJE:
*temp.* - 8,0ºC/15,0ºC, *vento* - 0/10,8 km/h, *Hum:* 53%/71%(ate agora), *pressao* 1028/1030 hPa, *wind chill *- 7,2ºC/15,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (27 Dez 2007 às 17:39)

Boas, 

Se o vento vier vai estragar a excelente noite que vêm, pois ja tou a registar uns excelentes *9,4ºC* (eu acho excelentes porque estou a 300m/500m do mar)


----------



## Brigantia (27 Dez 2007 às 18:23)

Naevo disse:


> em que zona da cidade?
> o minha mínima não foi além dos 0ºC!!
> Acho que ainda não encontrei o local correcto para o sensor....




Os meus registos são do S. Tiago, junto á Av. Abade Baçal.
Relativamente ás tuas mínimas  de facto estão um pouco altas, provavelmente tens o sensor demasiado protegido.

Eu hoje registei -3,8ºC e o IM registou -2,8ºC






Fonte: © IM


----------



## PedroNGV (27 Dez 2007 às 19:01)

Extremos do dia:

Temp mínima: -1º
Temp máxima: 6,5º

Actual:
4,1º
1029hPa
80% HR

Abraço!


----------



## ajrebelo (27 Dez 2007 às 19:22)

boas

dia chato aqui na margem sul, sai de casa de manha estava 7º por volta das 14 já estava 14º,  ao sol já se estava bem, pouco vento, céu limpo, enfim  

abraços


----------



## jose leça (27 Dez 2007 às 19:55)

Boas noites.
Hoje registei 14,9ºC de máxima e 5,8ºC de mínima
Sigo com 9,8ºC e 67% HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2007 às 20:02)

AnDré disse:


> PS: Uma duvida.. O ano hidrológico começa em Setembro ou em Outubro??



Começa em Outubro André.

Por aqui, céu pouco nublado e registei os seguintes dados:

Temperatura Máxima: 16.4ºC
Temperatura mínima: 8.8ºC
Temperatura actual: 11.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Dez 2007 às 20:34)

Boas, por aqui ja há mais de 1h30m que a temperatura estagnou nos 10,3ºC, que tambem é a temperatura actual. Humidade nos 70% (a subir), e pressao nos 1030 hPa.


----------



## João Soares (27 Dez 2007 às 20:49)

Ainda registo 8,4ºC e desce 0,1ºC de 20em 20minutos....
Mas veremos o que nos trara esta noite


----------



## Brigantia (27 Dez 2007 às 20:55)

-0,4ºC e já alguma geada


----------



## iceworld (27 Dez 2007 às 20:58)

Temp. estabilizada nos 8.5º na última hora 
Ainda tava com esperança de bater a mínima do dia antes das 12 mas assim estável  não sei não


----------



## Brigantia (27 Dez 2007 às 22:48)

Na noite fria de Bragança seguimos com -1,4ºC


----------



## iceworld (27 Dez 2007 às 22:57)

Já baixamos aos 7.0º  até ver a mínima do dia


----------



## Teles (27 Dez 2007 às 23:03)

boa noite ,aki ee a descer


----------



## Teles (27 Dez 2007 às 23:04)

desculpem 5.4 graus


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Dez 2007 às 23:10)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estão 9.7ºC pressão nos 1030hpa  e vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (27 Dez 2007 às 23:30)

Por aqui registo *7,7ºC*


----------



## fsl (27 Dez 2007 às 23:40)

Em Oeiras:

TEMP 10.3
HUM   72
PRESSAO 1030.9


----------



## Brigantia (27 Dez 2007 às 23:45)

Hoje a mínima promete, para já -2ºC e 94% de humidade.


----------



## iceworld (27 Dez 2007 às 23:58)

Bom por aqui 6.5º 
Vamos ver o que vai dar a noite


----------



## jPdF (28 Dez 2007 às 00:20)

Aqui por Coimbra...
1031hPa
Temp: 6.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Dez 2007 às 00:42)

Por cá a temperatura desce lentamente. Por agora 9,2ºC
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Humidade a 73%
Pressão nos 1030 hPa


----------



## Rog (28 Dez 2007 às 00:51)

Boas, por aqui ceu limpo
10,7ºC
88%HR
1025hpa


----------



## squidward (28 Dez 2007 às 01:32)

por aqui estão +7,2ºC e ceu limpo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2007 às 02:02)

Por cá, estão *5,7 ºC* com céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## jPdF (28 Dez 2007 às 02:30)

Em Coimbra:
+ 5.7ºC
A pressão mantêm-se...


----------



## squidward (28 Dez 2007 às 03:19)

aqui estão +5,6º C  ta briol!!!


----------



## mocha (28 Dez 2007 às 09:19)

bom dia comunidade, pensavam k tinha ido de ferias? era bom
infelizmente tenho tido bastante trabalho, mas adiante, hoje já e sexta feira e começei bem com ceu limpo, 6ºC
continuação de um bom dia, bom fim de semana a todos


----------



## pepetio (28 Dez 2007 às 09:39)

Bom dia,

Isto aqui para cima está mt feio, agora em Vidago, no carro, marcam *-3,5 C*.

Na minha estação, adquirida no Lidl, marcava 0,0C e 1032 hPa.

Está uma grande geada.


----------



## iceworld (28 Dez 2007 às 10:05)

Tive uma mínima de 3.9º


----------



## João Soares (28 Dez 2007 às 10:09)

Registei uma minima de *4,9ºC*

Ceu limpo e *7,5ºC*


----------



## Mago (28 Dez 2007 às 10:18)

Bom Dia
Por aqui mínima de +1,1ºC
Agora estão 5ºC
Céu limpo
1030hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2007 às 10:20)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima bastante boa de 5.9ºC agora estou com 9.3ºC.

A pressão está a ser pressionada até aos 1031hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## vitamos (28 Dez 2007 às 10:28)

Bom dia

Vou ter que mudar o sensor de sítio. Não estoua gostar nada dos meus dados:

Extremos de ontem:

Temp Mínima: *7,2ºC*
Temp Máxima: *12,6ºC *(muito baixa... duvido do valor)

Dados de hoje de manhã: Temperatura às 8h: *5,6ºC* (que foi a mínima do dia, a meu ver demasiado elevada)
Pressão *1030 hPa* (o único dado que acho mais fiável)...

Tou desconsolado  ver se resolvo o problema... em Lisboa a estação estava a funcionar muito melhor.

Vou ter uns dias pa refazer tudo... durante estes dias irei estar ocupado e só dia 2 é que devo voltar aqui... espero lá ter dados em condições! 

PS: Iceworld ou jPdF sabem se há alguma festa de passagem de ano na Praça da República...?


----------



## HotSpot (28 Dez 2007 às 10:41)

Mínima de *+1,7ºC*. Cheguei a pensar que ia baixar mais...


----------



## iceworld (28 Dez 2007 às 10:56)

Vitamos tb eu não estou contente com a localização do meu sensor porque de noite parece-me bastante fiável (hoje tive 3.9) mas logo de manhã a varanda apanha com o sol e apesar de conseguir ter os sensores com sombra protegidos por  um vaso cria-se ali um micro clima (hoje ás 10:00 tinha já  15.2º) 
Por volta das 12:00 já está outra vez estável 
Não sei que fazer!!
Alguma sugestão malta 

PS- Não tenho conhecimento de nenhuma festa na praça , o que não quer dizer que não haja


----------



## vitamos (28 Dez 2007 às 11:02)

iceworld disse:


> Vitamos tb eu não estou contente com a localização do meu sensor porque de noite parece-me bastante fiável (hoje tive 3.9) mas logo de manhã a varanda apanha com o sol e apesar de conseguir ter os sensores com sombra protegidos por  um vaso cria-se ali um micro clima (hoje ás 10:00 tinha já  15.2º)
> Por volta das 12:00 já está outra vez estável
> Não sei que fazer!!
> Alguma sugestão malta
> ...



O meu problema é o extremo oposto do teu... Estou com o sensor demasiado exposto (aliás já o tinha pensado mudar antes que chovesse...), so que pensei que isto fosse bom em termos de registo... o problema é que a falta de protecção faz-me curiosamente ter mínimas elevadas  , qt às máximas são muito mais baixas, porque aquela janela não apanha sol nenhum, mas anyway... 12,6ºC ontem??? mesmo que real parece pouco representativo...

Esta instalação que fiz foi claramente à "novato" nestas lides... pensava que ia ficar com valores "reais" e afinal não gosto deles! Se bem que os valores reais tb são algo difícil de clarificar... Enfim... Sou ainda "verdinho" nestas coisas


----------



## lsalvador (28 Dez 2007 às 11:21)

Dados em Alhos-Vedros

Temperatura  10.1°C  (+1.9/hr) 
Temperatura Aparente  9.7ºC 
Diferença 24H  -0.8 °C ( 10.8ºC) 
Estado do tempo :  Fresco 
Humidade  62 %  (-9/hr) 
Pressão  1032 hpa  Estável 
Vento  Calmo 
Direcção do Vento  NNE  
Precipitação 0.0 (Actual: 0.0 mm/hr)

Temperatura Máxima  10.2 às  11:13 
Temperatura Mínima  4.5 às  07:47 
Pressão Máxima  1032 hPa às  08:11 
Pressão Mínima  1030 hPa às  01:40 
Humidade Máxima  89% às  03:54 
Humidade Mínima  62% às  10:58 
Rajada Máx: 10.1 km/h (10:31) 

Nascer do Sol  7:53 Por do Sol  17:22 
Nascer da Lua  22:33 Por da Lua  11:03 
Data de Actualização  28/12/2007 às  11:20


----------



## João Soares (28 Dez 2007 às 11:37)

Ceu limpo e *9,5ºC*


----------



## jPdF (28 Dez 2007 às 12:18)

vitamos disse:


> O meu problema é o extremo oposto do teu... Estou com o sensor demasiado exposto (aliás já o tinha pensado mudar antes que chovesse...), so que pensei que isto fosse bom em termos de registo... o problema é que a falta de protecção faz-me curiosamente ter mínimas elevadas  , qt às máximas são muito mais baixas, porque aquela janela não apanha sol nenhum, mas anyway... 12,6ºC ontem??? mesmo que real parece pouco representativo...
> 
> Esta instalação que fiz foi claramente à "novato" nestas lides... pensava que ia ficar com valores "reais" e afinal não gosto deles! Se bem que os valores reais tb são algo difícil de clarificar... Enfim... Sou ainda "verdinho" nestas coisas


Bom dias...dormir até mais tarde sabe mesmo bem
Hoje registei a mínima de 4.7ºC, ontem tive de deslocar a estação de sitio, mas mesmo assim continuo a obter valores fidedignos... pelo menos dentro das máx/min do IM... Ontem a máxima que registei foi de 16.2ºC...
Tenho o meu sensor num pequeno jardim que tenho nas traseiras de minha casa, não é o local mais indicado por tenho muita vegetação mas é o único local virado a norte e que não apanha sol (pois a casa tapa o sol) que consegui arranjar.

Relativamente a festas não sei de nada, mas como vou passar a passagem de ano por Coimbra se entretanto souber de algo aviso...

Dados Actuais: 
Céu Limpo
Temperatura: 12.2ºC
Pressão: 1031hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Dez 2007 às 12:31)

Bom início de tarde a todos !
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *3,7 ºC*.
Agora, estão *12,9 ºC*, o céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.


----------



## vitamos (28 Dez 2007 às 12:37)

jPdF disse:


> Bom dias...dormir até mais tarde sabe mesmo bem
> Hoje registei a mínima de 4.7ºC, ontem tive de deslocar a estação de sitio, mas mesmo assim continuo a obter valores fidedignos... pelo menos dentro das máx/min do IM... Ontem a máxima que registei foi de 16.2ºC...
> Tenho o meu sensor num pequeno jardim que tenho nas traseiras de minha casa, não é o local mais indicado por tenho muita vegetação mas é o único local virado a norte e que não apanha sol (pois a casa tapa o sol) que consegui arranjar.
> 
> ...



Obrigado! Eu vou ver a melhor localização para a minha estação! Qt à passagem de ano vai ser difícil dizeres-me algo uma vez que vou tar ausente da net... a não ser que seja até às 3 da tarde... De qualquer forma muito obrigado!

Abraço


----------



## jPdF (28 Dez 2007 às 12:40)

vitamos disse:


> Obrigado! Eu vou ver a melhor localização para a minha estação! Qt à passagem de ano vai ser difícil dizeres-me algo uma vez que vou tar ausente da net... a não ser que seja até às 3 da tarde... De qualquer forma muito obrigado!
> 
> Abraço



De qualquer forma quando souber algo informo-te aqui, se conseguires aceder a net passas cá e das uma olhadela se não sempre se pode passar na praça da républica e ver se têm la alguma coisa organizada...

Actual: 12.9ºC  E está a subir a grande velocidade...2.5ºC/H


----------



## Gilmet (28 Dez 2007 às 12:40)

Boa tarde, por aqui tive uma mínima de *5,7ºC*
Por agora tenho *15,4ºC*, o vento está nos *3,9 km/h*, a humidade nos *53%* e a pressao nos *1030 hPa*
Hoje a máxima vai ser alta


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2007 às 13:07)

Bom dia pessoal!

Hoje finalmente o vento "parou" 
O que deu uma minima bastante boa a meu ver: 5,2ºC. Lá em baixo no Vale de Odivelas deve ter descido um pouco mais.. Havia neblina pela manhã lá em baixo.

Por agora o céu está Limpo, o vento não existe, e a temperatura sobe a grande velocidade. Neste momento estou com 14,0ºC..


----------



## TaviraMan (28 Dez 2007 às 13:14)

Boas pessoal!

Não tem acontecido nada de interessante nestes dias
No local estão 16ºC, pressão a 1030mb e vento muito fraco, nada mais se vê a não ser o sol com céu totalmente limpo! As noites continuam a ser bem fresquinhas a mínima foi de 8ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (28 Dez 2007 às 13:47)

Por aqui céu muito pouco nublado , a mínima foi bastante fresquinha 3.8ºC, que deu direito a uma boa camada de geada.
Neste momento 13ºC, pressão nos 1030.1hPa.


----------



## Serrano (28 Dez 2007 às 14:03)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 10.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima ficou-se por 1.8 graus, existindo bastante geada/gelo na estrada e nos campos, parecia um pequeno nevão...


----------



## PedroNGV (28 Dez 2007 às 14:04)

Boas! Por aqui:

Temperatura mínima: -2,5º

Actual:
6,1º
82% HR
1030hPa
Céu limpo.

Abraço!


----------



## Mago (28 Dez 2007 às 14:12)

temperatura actual: 9,0ºC
1030hpa


----------



## vitamos (28 Dez 2007 às 14:27)

Boas!

Por motivos de férias de passagem de ano, não vou conseguir em príncipio colocar mais dados este ano! O mais tardar a 3 de Janeiro estarei a  colocar novamente os dados da minha localização um pouco menos "absurdos" (hope so)! Se não nos virmos antes renovo votos de umas boas saídas melhores entradas e muita Neve em 2008!


----------



## squidward (28 Dez 2007 às 15:20)

Hj atingi uma minima de +4,8ºC 

Agora estão +15,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (28 Dez 2007 às 15:33)

Ate agora, a temperatura mais alta registada hoje foi de *11,7ºC* que deve ser a maxima do dia.

Temp actual: *11,2ºC*

E ceu limpo e eu acho estranho porque o IM da ceu nublado com periodos de muita neblusidade


----------



## João Soares (28 Dez 2007 às 17:33)

A temperatura maxima de hoje foi de *11,7ºC *

Ceu limpo e *8,1ºC*


----------



## martinus (28 Dez 2007 às 18:09)

Brunhoso, Mogadouro (Bragança)

0,5 C. Já está a gear fortemente. Alguma geada de ontem, nos locais sombrios, não chegou a derreter. Estão a entrar de Oeste algumas nuvens escuras, de média altitude.


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2007 às 18:21)

Cheguei esta tarde de Lisboa e encontro aqui a minha rua cheia de gelo e geada 

Extremos do dia: -4,5ºC / 9,3ºC

Muito nevoeiro em alguns vales mais profundos aqui da região.




A Serra da Estrela esta tarde.


----------



## ACalado (28 Dez 2007 às 19:24)

Dan disse:


> Cheguei esta tarde de Lisboa e encontro aqui a minha rua cheia de gelo e geada
> 
> Extremos do dia: -4,5ºC / 9,3ºC
> 
> ...



belas  fotos andaste num passeio de balão 
privilegiado


----------



## Brigantia (28 Dez 2007 às 19:34)

Hoje a minha estação registou uma mínima de -5,0ºC, máxima de 11,7ºC e neste momento regista 2,9ºC.


A estação do IPB registou -6ºC e -8ºC na relva.


----------



## fsl (28 Dez 2007 às 19:40)

Em Oeiras TEMP actual 9.5º. Menos 2º que ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## squidward (28 Dez 2007 às 19:48)

temperatura actual: 11,1ºC


----------



## João Soares (28 Dez 2007 às 20:07)

Temp actual: *7,9ºC*

*Brigantia*, hoje registas-te a mesma maxima que eu...


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2007 às 20:20)

Aqui, tive uma temperatura amena de 15,0ºC.
Por agora 10,2ºC, menos 1ºC que ontem a esta hora... 

Será que é hoje que desço abaixo dos 5ºC ??
Era tão giro...


----------



## Minho (28 Dez 2007 às 20:32)

Melgaço

Outro dia frio... humidade elevada,mínima de *-1.0ºC *e a máxima não passou dos *9.5ºC*


Neste momento estão 4.9ºC


.


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2007 às 20:34)

spiritmind disse:


> belas  fotos andaste num passeio de balão
> privilegiado



Uma viagem de balão seria espectacular , mas as fotos foram tiradas no voo que fiz hoje de Lisboa para Bragança.

A temperatura já desceu para 1,6ºC por aqui.


----------



## Rog (28 Dez 2007 às 20:52)

Boas
por aqui ceu nublado, 14,2ºC
82%HR
1027hpa


----------



## Brigantia (28 Dez 2007 às 22:34)

-0,5ºC e a geada já marca bem a sua presença.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2007 às 23:46)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 6.9ºC  que temperatura imprevissivel via modelos  tal como vão ser as mínimas  (a NOAA preve de 10.4ºC para aqui)

A pressão está nos a dar as ultimas pressionadelas está em 1030hpa o vento está fraco.


----------



## squidward (29 Dez 2007 às 00:28)

por aqui vou nos +8.3ºC


----------



## Fil (29 Dez 2007 às 00:48)

Boas. Por aqui tive uma mínima de -3,1ºC e uma máxima de 7,2ºC. Neste momento a temperatura está no sobe e desce habitual desta hora e tenho agora -0,4ºC. A humidade está bastante alta em 88%, quem sabe não se forma nevoeiro. De tarde fui até Zamora, lá sim estava frio pois tiveram nevoeiro persistente durante o dia e a máxima não passou dos 1ºC com sensação de muito frio.



Dan disse:


> Muito nevoeiro em alguns vales mais profundos aqui da região.



Grande foto! Em que zona é para ser mais exacto?



Brigantia disse:


> A estação do IPB registou -6ºC e -8ºC na relva.



Sabes qual foi a temperatura mais baixa este mês por lá? Não arranjas médias mensuais dessa estação?


----------



## Brigantia (29 Dez 2007 às 00:50)

Fil disse:


> Boas. Por aqui tive uma mínima de -3,1ºC e uma máxima de 7,2ºC. Neste momento a temperatura está no sobe e desce habitual desta hora e tenho agora -0,4ºC. A humidade está bastante alta em 88%, quem sabe não se forma nevoeiro. De tarde fui até Zamora, lá sim estava frio pois tiveram nevoeiro persistente durante o dia e a máxima não passou dos 1ºC com sensação de muito frio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Penso que a mínima do mês na estação do campus foi de -9ºC, mas depois confirmo isso.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Dez 2007 às 01:04)

7.9ºC


----------



## João Soares (29 Dez 2007 às 01:07)

Temp actual: *6,2ºC*


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2007 às 01:54)

bem, por aqui 8,3ºC e está completamente estável...

Boa noite pessoal


----------



## Gerofil (29 Dez 2007 às 02:02)

Olá; uma curta passagem pelo Fórum (em Janeiro retomo a participação normal). Os últimos oito dias (20 a 28 de Dezembro) em Estremoz ficaram marcados pela quase ausência de precipitação e temperatura a variar entre os 4,4 ºC e os 14,5 ºC, ou seja, dentro dos extremos já anteriormente registados neste mês.

*Neste momento 5,9 ºC e 1031 hPa.*

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 16); Temperatura máxima = 15,9 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## iceworld (29 Dez 2007 às 03:18)

Bem por aqui tenho 3.8º   mas o carro marcava 2º


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Dez 2007 às 08:36)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantem...tambem com algum nevoeiro.

Tive uma rica mínima de 5.3ºC agora estou com 5.7ºC.

A pressão está nos 1030hpa o vento está fraco.

Pessoal volto dia 1 ou 2 fiquem bem e claro preparem-se para a neve  até lá...abraço.


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2007 às 09:36)

Bom dia.

Noite de céu limpo, com formação de geada e um valor mínimo de -4,2ºC. O nevoeiro apareceu agora pela manhã, mas acho que não tarda muito a dissipar.




Por agora: nevoeiro e -3,4ºC.


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2007 às 09:41)

Fil disse:


> Grande foto! Em que zona é para ser mais exacto?



A foto foi tirada logo a seguir à descolagem de Vila Real, mas havia muito nevoeiro até próximo de Macedo de Cavaleiros, nomeadamente no vale do Douro, vale do Tua, vale da Vilariça…


----------



## squidward (29 Dez 2007 às 10:32)

hoje bati a minima desde 25 de Dezembro...+4,1ºC


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2007 às 10:35)

O nevoeiro vai resistindo.
Por agora: nevoeiro e -1,5ºC.


----------



## Teles (29 Dez 2007 às 10:41)

Bom dia a todos aki estão 7 graus e um nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2007 às 11:30)

Aqui na rua ainda muito gelo e geada.








Continua o nevoeiro com -0,7ºC.


----------



## João Soares (29 Dez 2007 às 11:32)

Tive uma minima de *5,7ºC*

Por agora, ceu muito nublado, e *12,6ºC*


----------



## Brigantia (29 Dez 2007 às 11:33)

Boas, hoje mínima de -3,5%, neste momento o nevoeiro já levantou e estão 2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2007 às 12:33)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu nublado por nuvens baixas vindas de N, mas ainda assim está quentinho.
Em Odivelas ainda persiste algum nevoeiro.

Por agora 14,0ºC.
A minima foi de 6,4ºC, uma noite marcada por muita humidade.

PS: Janeiro promete


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2007 às 13:07)

Por aqui o nevoeiro ainda não levantou e máxima, até ao momento, foi de 0,3ºC. Por agora tenho 0,0ºC.


----------



## Minho (29 Dez 2007 às 13:12)

Melgaço,

7.6ºC, nuvens baixas/nevoeiro e cai um chuvisco...


----------



## jose leça (29 Dez 2007 às 13:17)

Boa Tarde!

Por aqui tive uma mínima de 5,3ºC, e sigo com 11,7ºC, com ceú encoberto


----------



## iceworld (29 Dez 2007 às 13:49)

Por aqui céu limpo com uma temp. de 13.9º
A mínima foi de 2.6º


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2007 às 14:04)

O nevoeiro lá acabou por se dissipar e agora a temperatura está a subir. Neste momento 1,4ºC.


----------



## Minho (29 Dez 2007 às 14:16)

Por cá os chuviscos já deixaram 0.5mm...

A temperatura está agora nos 8ºC


----------



## PedroNGV (29 Dez 2007 às 14:26)

Por aqui a mínima foi de -3º. Neste momento estão 7,3º, num bonito dia de sol!


----------



## Minho (29 Dez 2007 às 14:30)

Nesta imagem do Meteosat no visível vê-se os grandes bancos de nevoeiro nos vales, em particular o vale do Ebro...


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2007 às 14:45)

Boa tarde, por ca a minima ficou-se nos *5,1ºC*
Por agora registo 16,0ºC, a humidade está nos 64%, o vento nos 3,6 km/h e a pressão nos 1030 hPa...
O ceu esta muito nublado...

P.S: ontem a temperatura máxima ficou-se nos 16,4ºC


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2007 às 14:56)

Por aqui a máxima já se deu, por volta das 13h30.
Tive 14,9ºC.

Desde então tem vindo a descer gradualmente, estou agora com 13,6ºC.
O céu tem cada vez mais nuvens.


----------



## Mago (29 Dez 2007 às 15:06)

Por aqui estao 10,3ºC
a maxima foi de 12,5ºC
Minima de 2ºC


----------



## João Soares (29 Dez 2007 às 16:19)

Registei uma maxima de *14,7ºC*

O ceu ta muito nublado mas ainda nao choveu nada, e ta *13,1ºC*


----------



## Minho (29 Dez 2007 às 17:13)

Melgaço

Os chuviscos já renderam 1.7mm... Neste momento estão 8.4ºC


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2007 às 17:21)

Por aqui já está a baixar a temperatura. Mesmo depois do nevoeiro dissipar a máxima não foi assim tão alta.

Extremos do dia: -4,2ºC / 2,9ºC

Por agora: 2,5ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2007 às 17:44)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Dezembro 2007*

Esta depressãozinha a formar-se no atlântico tem um aspecto...






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/r...at=msg2&selCanal=ir&selArea=atlan&pesquisa=0#

Aquilo até parece um olho de furacão!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Dez 2007 às 17:56)

Olá amigos!

Estação fixa, eis os primeiros dados:

Temperatura: 12.9ºC
Humidade: 79%
Pressão: 1030.9 Hpa
Wind Chill: 12.9ºC
Dew Point: 9.3ºC
Vento: Fraco SE/E
Precipitação: 0 mm


----------



## iceworld (29 Dez 2007 às 18:04)

Aqui sigo com 11.1º e com o céu a apresentar alguma nebulosidade


----------



## Tiagofsky (29 Dez 2007 às 18:12)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Dezembro 2007*

Maravigliosa criatura....!!


----------



## Bgc (29 Dez 2007 às 18:40)

Tive uma mínima de -5.5ºC e uma máxima de 2.4ºC (temperaturas de dia de neve, haja precipitação!)


----------



## migueltejo (29 Dez 2007 às 19:04)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Dezembro 2007*

Boas noites,tudo na boa?realmente parece mesmo o olho de um furacão,nesta altura?,vamos ver qual sera o percurso dela,mas ja deu pra ver que vai ser um belo inicio de ano,e neve,


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Dez 2007 às 19:21)

Olá amigos!

Céu pouco nublado!

Temperatura: 11.7ºC
Humidade: 85%
Pressão: 1031.3 Hpa
Wind Chill: 11.7ºC
Dew Point: 9.2ºC
Vento: Fraco SE/S
Precipitação: 0 mm


----------



## Brigantia (29 Dez 2007 às 19:23)

Boas, eu ainda registo 3,5ºC, será que hoje ainda vamos ver uns flocos?

Evolução da situação








Aqui fica também a previsão para os próximos dias


----------



## Minho (29 Dez 2007 às 19:35)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Dezembro 2007*



Gilmet disse:


> Esta depressãozinha a formar-se no atlântico tem um aspecto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bem visto!




Parece ser uma depressão que devido ao facto de estar estacionária adquiriu características tropicais. Inclusive parece vir a transformar-se numa depressão tropical.















O NHC emitiu um comunicado sobre essa perturbação.



> Atlantic SPECIAL TROPICAL DISTURBANCE STATEMENT
> 
> 000
> WONT41 KNHC 291919
> ...


http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIADSAAT+shtml/291919.shtml?


----------



## Minho (29 Dez 2007 às 19:41)

Melgaço

Bem isto hoje por estas bandas foi autêntico ambiente Londrino. 
Temperatura entre 8ºC e 9ºC, nevoeiro e chuvisco que ainda não parou. O suficiente para ter  acumulado 2mm!




.


----------



## Nuno (29 Dez 2007 às 20:01)

Boas,

Por aqui 7.9ºC


----------



## HotSpot (29 Dez 2007 às 20:15)

Aqui o Nevoeiro não levantou o dia inteiro.

Resultado disso:

*0,4 mm* de "precitinevoeiro" 

Mínima de *3,7 ºC*
Máxima de *11,0 ºC*

Já vou com 5,9ºC e o nevoeiro continua cerradissimo. Mas está a descer devagar e não deve descer muito mais. Ai "cinselo" onde andas tu...


----------



## henriquesillva (29 Dez 2007 às 20:44)

Por aqui:

Temp máx........13.2º
Temp mín.........8.1º

Humid máx.......79%
Humid mín........59%

O céu esteve todo o dia coberto, tipo "fog" londrino.
Não choveu, a não ser no final do dia uma insignificância


----------



## Santos (29 Dez 2007 às 21:06)

Boa noite,  
A mínima desta noite por estes lados foi de 3.3ºC, e a máxima de hoje de 13.8º às 15h18mn.
Neste momento por aqui estão 6.7ºC e uma pressão de 1032 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (29 Dez 2007 às 21:15)

ESTREMOZ: Mínima = 4,0 ºC; Máxima = 13,4 ºC

ESTE MÊS: Temperatura mínima = 2,1 ºC (dia 16); Temperatura máxima = 15,9 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Dez 2007 às 21:41)

Ceu pouco nublado!

Temperatura: 10.8ºC
Humidade: 88%
Pressão: 1031.2 Hpa
Vento: Muito Fraco SE
Dew Point: 8.8ºC
Wind Chill: 10.8ºC

Que seca!


----------



## Bgc (29 Dez 2007 às 21:43)

*Dan*, acho pouco provável...Parece-me que esta nebulosidade que temos ainda está associada ao nevoeiro da parte inicial do dia de hoje, parecem-me nuvens com pouca "cara" de trazer precipitação. Mas quem me dera estar enganado!


----------



## João Soares (29 Dez 2007 às 21:48)

Por volta das 20h30 teve a morrinhar e agora ceu muito nublado e com uma temperatura de *11,6ºC * 

ate ja irrita tar a ver quanto está e nao passa dos 11ºC, tenho esta temperatura desde as 18h


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2007 às 21:53)

Bgc disse:


> *Dan*, acho pouco provável...Parece-me que esta nebulosidade que temos ainda está associada ao nevoeiro da parte inicial do dia de hoje, parecem-me nuvens com pouca "cara" de trazer precipitação. Mas quem me dera estar enganado!



Também não espero precipitação. Se o estrato de nuvens descer, bem como a temperatura, podemos ter é um pouco de sincelo 

Por agora tenho 2,3ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Dez 2007 às 22:02)

A partir de amanhã, podem começar a olhar para esta imagem.
Graças à ajuda de várias pessoas, especialmente do *Filipe*, para configurar o programa, eis que aqui está a MeteoCam de Moscavide.
Depois, é só dar uns retoques e fazer umas melhorias. 

*Nota:* Estou a ver se a imagem actualiza de 2 em 2 minutos.


----------



## Rog (29 Dez 2007 às 22:42)

Boas, por aqui 12ºC
88%HR
1027hpa
ceu limpo


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Dez 2007 às 22:43)

Boas, acho que esta noite vai nevar em Olhão  sigo com uns impressionantes 6.2ºC, a máxima foi de 16.1ºC a mínima ainda não tive, já repararam na temperatura em Portimão às 21 horas 4.9ºC e em São Brás de Alportel 3.9ºC.

Furacão onde querem ver que ele vem antes do tempo eu só disse no próximo Outono não foi em Janeiro de 2008


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Dez 2007 às 22:50)

Definitivamente o caldeirão é aqui, senão vejamos:

Nova estação:

Temp: 10.7ºC (sensor virado para NW)

A outra lacrosse:

Temp: 9.4ºC (SO)

Estação Dechatlon:

Temp: 11.0ºC (SO)

Onde anda o frio??? As minhas estaçoes estão todas doidas!!! Até no Allgarve ha temp mais baixas que aqui! Já não entendo nada!


----------



## Relâmpago (29 Dez 2007 às 23:28)

Olá

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/charts/FSXX00T_84.jpg

Pode ser que os primeiros dias de 2008 tragam novidades. Veremos.

Até lá, boas entradas para todos, esperemos que, com 


Em Lisboa, agora: 

Temp. do ar: 11º C
Pressão atm: 1031 hPa
Neblina


----------



## iceworld (29 Dez 2007 às 23:45)

neste momento 8.6º


----------



## fsl (29 Dez 2007 às 23:50)

Em Oeiras:

TEMP 8.5º
HUM  92%
PRESSAO 1031

TEMP superior em 1º em relaçao a ontem.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Dez 2007 às 23:59)

*Sintra:*

Temperatura: 10.9ºC
Humidade: 91%
Pressão: 1030.7 hpa
Wind Chill: 10.9ºC
Dew Point: 9.4ºC
Vento: Fraco sem direcção definida
Precipitação: 0 mm

A temperatura não mexe há quase 2 horas!


----------



## João Soares (30 Dez 2007 às 00:09)

Temp: *11,0ºC* ainda nao sai dos 11ºC desde as 18h


----------



## Teles (30 Dez 2007 às 00:11)

Viva para todos o frio aki já se começa a notar em dois dias a temperatura de
12 graus para 2 a mesma hora e ta um nevoeiro que não vejo o predio ao lado


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2007 às 00:41)

Foi mais um dia de seca por aqui...

Tn: 6,4ºC
Tx: 15,1ºC
Actual: 9,1ºC.

O céu variou entre o pouco nublado e o nublado, embora ao pôr do sol tenha cehgado a encobrir. Pensei que ainda viesse um aguaceirozito, mas a nuvem passou sem deixar gota..

Agora céu pouco nublado e sem vento.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Dez 2007 às 00:41)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Temp: *11,0ºC* ainda nao sai dos 11ºC desde as 18h



Estou no mesmo barco! Há horas que não sai dos 10.8ºC


----------



## Kraliv (30 Dez 2007 às 01:04)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> A partir de amanhã, podem começar a olhar para esta imagem.
> Graças à ajuda de várias pessoas, especialmente do *Filipe*, para configurar o programa, eis que aqui está a MeteoCam de Moscavide.
> Depois, é só dar uns retoques e fazer umas melhorias.
> 
> *Nota:* Estou a ver se a imagem actualiza de 2 em 2 minutos.






Finalmente


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2007 às 01:28)

Kraliv disse:


> Finalmente



É verdade, *Carlos* ! 
Foi difícil perceber onde estava o erro, mas o que interessa é que já funciona. 
Agradeço a todos pelas dicas e pela ajuda que me deram ! 

Um abraço !


----------



## iceworld (30 Dez 2007 às 02:56)

Grrr temp. a subir 9.1º ( o do carro marcava 7º)
Temos agora o céu nublado


----------



## Santos (30 Dez 2007 às 09:52)

Bom dia 

Por aqui mínima da noite 4.4ºC, neste momento 9.7ºC e pressão de 1030 hPa.
Depois da dissipação do nevoeiro o sol já brilha.
Excelente domingo para todos.


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2007 às 09:55)

Bom Dia 

Hoje tive uma péssima temperatura minima: 7,0ºC à semelhança da estação da Amadora do wunderground...  No entanto no lado oriental de Lisboa esteve bem mais frio...

Por agora sigo com 10,2ºC. Céu praticamente Limpo, com algumas nuvens baixas a oeste. (Deve estar nevoeiro para o lado de Sintra).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2007 às 10:17)

Bom dia a todos !
Por cá, o dia começa com nevoeiro, tal como se vê na MeteoCam.
A temperatura mínima foi hoje bastante fria, tendo sido de *1,2 ºC*.


----------



## João Soares (30 Dez 2007 às 10:29)

Tive a pior minima de todos com *8,0ºC*

Por agora, nevoeiro e *11,0ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2007 às 10:48)

iceworld disse:


> Grrr temp. a subir 9.1º ( o do carro marcava 7º)
> Temos agora o céu nublado



Provavelmente tens um Renault e ele deve ser relativamente novo, digo eu.
Isto porque os Renault são carros cujo termómetro vem melhor calibrado, para que a posição (abrigada) do termómetro não inflacione os valores de temperatura, por isso é comum mostrarem valores baixos e, muitas vezes, bastante certos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2007 às 11:09)

Parece que o nevoeiro gelou a roupa, deixando-lhe em cima uma camada de geada. Talvez tenha sido uma espécie de sincelo.


----------



## Dan (30 Dez 2007 às 11:35)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Bom dia a todos !
> Por cá, o dia começa com nevoeiro, tal como se vê na MeteoCam.
> A temperatura mínima foi hoje bastante fria, tendo sido de *1,2 ºC*.



Bom dia.

Mais uma vez em que a mínima de aí foi inferior à minha 

Mínima de 1,4ºC 

Por agora: céu nublado e 5,7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2007 às 13:19)

Boa tarde, por aqui a minima foram uns horrendos 7,4ºC

Durante esta noite a humidade esteve nos 96% (nevoeiro) e recolhi 0,1mm de precipitação. 
A pressão oscilou entre os 1028 hPa e os 1031 hPa sendo que neste momento se encontra nos 1028 hPa.
O ventou soprou, na sua rajada maxima a 9,7 km/h e o wind chill chegou aos 6,2ºC

Por agora tenho 15,6ºC (já esteve nos 15,8ºC), humidade nos 59%, vento nos 0,3 km/h e pressão nos 1028 hPa


----------



## iceworld (30 Dez 2007 às 13:25)

Tenho um Citroen e o engraçado foi que no dia anterior marcava 2º e quando cheguei a casa tinha 3.9º  e ontem foi o inverso  dai a minha


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Dez 2007 às 13:26)

Noite amena! 

Mínima: 9.9ºC 
Temperatura actual: 15.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (30 Dez 2007 às 13:55)

Temp Actual: *15,3ºC*
Ainda hoje registei a maxima ate agora de *15,8ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Dez 2007 às 14:54)

Max atingida: 15.8ºC

Actual: 15.7ºC


----------



## João Soares (30 Dez 2007 às 15:01)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Max atingida: 15.8ºC
> 
> Actual: 15.7ºC



Tiveste a mesma maxima que eu

Temp Actual: *14,0ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Dez 2007 às 15:07)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Tiveste a mesma maxima que eu
> 
> Temp Actual: *14,0ºC*



Já ontem estavamos com a mesma mínima!

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 15.6ºC
Humidade: 53%
Pressão: 1029.1 hpa
Vento: Rajada máxima 7.5 km/h E
Wind Chill: 15.6ºC
Dew Point: 5.7ºC
Precipitação: 0 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2007 às 18:07)

Por cá, está a ser um início de noite com céu praticamente limpo.
A temperatura máxima registada foi de *14,5 ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *9,6 ºC*.


----------



## lsalvador (30 Dez 2007 às 18:26)

Por aqui em Alhos-Vedros

Temperatura  11.8°C  (-0.6/hr) 
Temperatura Aparente  11.7ºC 
Diferença 24H  +3.2 °C ( 8.6ºC) 
Estado do tempo :  Fresco 
Humidade  76 %  (0/hr) 
Pressão  1028 hpa  Estável 
Vento  Calmo 
Direcção do Vento  ONO  
Precipitação 0.0 (Actual: 0.0 mm/hr)

Temperatura Máxima  16.6 às  15:58 
Temperatura Mínima  4.5 às  03:14 
Pressão Máxima  1031 hPa às  10:11 
Pressão Mínima  1028 hPa às  14:26 
Humidade Máxima  100% às  00:00 
Humidade Mínima  55% às  15:15 
Rajada Máx: 6.5 km/h (09:27) 

Nascer do Sol  7:53 Por do Sol  17:23 
Nascer da Lua  23:35 Por da Lua  11:48 
Data de Actualização  30/12/2007 às  18:25


----------



## João Esteves (30 Dez 2007 às 18:57)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Dezembro 2007*

Boas Festas a todos. Que o ano de 2008 nos traga muita neve !!! 

Actualmente em Nisa, sigo com:
8.6ºC / 76%

Na Portela/Lx:
12.7ºC / 68%

Felicidades a todos!


----------



## João Soares (30 Dez 2007 às 18:58)

Tive uma maxima de *15,8ºC*

Por agora ceu pouco nublado e *10,1ºC*

Se continuar assim ainda posso ter a minima (8.0ºC) do dia antes da meia-noite


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Dez 2007 às 19:04)

Boa Noite!

Dados Actuais *Sintra*:

Temperatura: 11.5ºC
Humidade Relativa: 78%
Pressão: 1029.7 Hpa
Wind Chill: 11.5C
Dew Point: 7.9ºC
Vento: Fraco E
Temp. Interior: 26.2ºC


----------



## jPdF (30 Dez 2007 às 19:10)

Boas noites...
Depois deste fim de semana fora, por terras de Viriato, voltei à base
Os dados da minha estação desde sexta indicam que a mínima foi dia 29.12 (Sábado) as 8h10 com 2.9ºC  a máxima de hoje foi de 16.1ºC as 14h50...
Agora sigo com 10.8ºC
Pressão nos 1026hPa
Céu com algumas nuvens...


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2007 às 21:08)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo , máxima de 15.9ºC, mínima de 3.7ºC actual de 9.8ºC.

Desejo a todos um ano de 2008 com muitos eventos, muita neve.

Monte Gordo aí vou eu ver o Yves LaRock esta noite


----------



## Santos (30 Dez 2007 às 21:08)

Boa noite,

Hoje a temperatura máxima foi a mais elevada dos últimos dias, 14.4ºC.
A mínima também se encontra alta em relação à mesma hora dos dias anteriores, neste momento 9.1ºC, a pressão encontra-se em 1030 hPa.


----------



## henriquesillva (30 Dez 2007 às 21:15)

*Por aqui:*

Temp máx...........14.5º
Temp min............9.9º

Humid máx..........89%
Humid min..........46%


----------



## Rog (30 Dez 2007 às 22:12)

Boas, por aqui 11ºC
84%HR
1026hpa
ceu limpo


----------



## Fil (30 Dez 2007 às 22:26)

Por cá tenho agora mesmo 2,3ºC, há mais de uma hora que ronda esta temperatura e não desce. A mínima foi de 2,1ºC durante a manhã, em principio esta mínima será batida antes das 00h. A máxima foi de 7,3ºC.

Com o nevoeiro da manhã ainda deu para recolher mais 0,2 mm.


----------



## iceworld (30 Dez 2007 às 23:01)

Boas ! por aqui sigo com 7.9º  ainda devo bater a mínima de 7.7º


----------



## Brigantia (30 Dez 2007 às 23:12)

Boas, hoje máxima de 10,0ºC, temperatura actual e também mínima do dia para já 0,0ºC.


----------



## redragon (30 Dez 2007 às 23:20)

por aqui 5,8 com neblina a instalar-se...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Dez 2007 às 23:26)

O mítico nevoeiro de *Sintra* esta a intensificar-se!

Temperatura: 10.1ºC
Humidade: 90%
Pressão: 1029.6 Hpa
Wind Chill: 10.1ºC
Dew Point: 8.5ºC
Vento: Fraco W/NW
Precipitação: 0 mm

Feliz Ano Novo a todos!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (30 Dez 2007 às 23:31)




----------



## jPdF (30 Dez 2007 às 23:49)

Por Coimbra temperatura de 7.7ºC!!
Pressão a subir, subiu 2 hPa em quatro horas...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (30 Dez 2007 às 23:53)

NInguém abre tópico para o temporal no mar e em terra, que se avizinha?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2007 às 23:59)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, ainda estão *8,9 ºC*.
A temperatura está, para já, estagnada.
Talvez isso se deva ao vento que tem vindo a soprar desde o início da noite.


----------



## Brigantia (31 Dez 2007 às 00:13)

-0,8ºC e 98%hr, será que o nevoeiro vai aparecer? Estou confiante que amanhã podemos ter algum sincelo


----------



## iceworld (31 Dez 2007 às 00:45)

Só para experiência esta foto(?) onde ao fundo se vê a serra da Lousã com o ponto mais alto (Trevim a 1204m ) com as suas antenas características


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2007 às 00:49)

No dia 30 registei de minima *7,2ºC*

Por agora voltou a subir e encontra-se nos *7,7ºC*


----------



## iceworld (31 Dez 2007 às 10:27)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 6.0º 
Por agora céu limpo


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2007 às 10:45)

Registei uma minima de *6,5ºC*

Por agora tenho *9,4ºC* e ceu limpo


----------



## Gilmet (31 Dez 2007 às 11:25)

Bom dia, nao estive em casa nos ultimos dias e tambem não estou agora...
Posso-vos dizer que esta madrugada houve nevoeiro e que a minima (segundo a RUEMA do cacem, que não é muito fiavel) foi de +- 5,5ºC (nao acredito!), deve ter sido mais alta...
Por agora o ceu está pouco nublado e existe uma ligeira neblina


----------



## Dan (31 Dez 2007 às 12:15)

Geada e também algumas nuvens pela manhã que ainda persistem a leste. 

Mínima de -2,7ºC

Por agora: 4,4ºC e o céu com algumas nuvens


----------



## Brigantia (31 Dez 2007 às 12:29)

Boas, eu registei uma mínima de -3ºC, neste momento registo 7,8ºC.

Como este é o meu último post de 2007, vou rumar a Braga, desejo a todos uma grande passagem de ano e um óptimo 2008.

Abraço


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Dez 2007 às 12:58)

Por aqui, nos Algarves, o céu já apresenta algumas nuvens a mínima foi de 6.0ºC, até para o ano pessoal, à tardinha vou rumar a Portimão ou a Albufeira para as praias abanar o capacete, antes que venha o tsunami

Boas entradas a todos,e que 2008 todos os vossos desejos pessoais se concretizem. Abraços pessoal!!!


----------



## Minho (31 Dez 2007 às 13:05)

Melgaço

Sensação térmica bastante baixa devido à grande humidade (98%).

Neste momento registo 5.5ºC e céu completamente limpo.


----------



## jPdF (31 Dez 2007 às 13:06)

Por Coimbra a última mínima do ano foi de 6.2ºC...
Um valor um bocado alto para o fim de ano...
Agora sigo com 12.6ºC e a Pressão já começa a descer...Agora 1025hPa...


----------



## iceworld (31 Dez 2007 às 13:51)

Aqui por  Coimbra tenho agora 13.1º


----------



## João Esteves (31 Dez 2007 às 13:57)

Bom dia a todos!

Em Nisa sigo com 9.8ºC / 65%, bastante mais fresco que ontem à mesma hora.
Em Lx 11.8ºC / 70%.


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2007 às 15:31)

Ja tive a maxima do dia *12,9ºC*

Por agora ceu limpo e *12,0ºC*


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2007 às 16:22)

Local: Linda-a-Velha
Temperatura actual:13.5ºC
Condições atmosfericas: Ceu limpo
Vento:fraco


----------



## Mago (31 Dez 2007 às 16:36)

ola
minima de +0,5ºC e agora 4,1ºC
humidade nos 90%
1024hpa


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2007 às 17:48)

A noite de hoje promete ser fria se nao entrar nublusidade,
Por agora registo *8,1ºC*


----------



## Dan (31 Dez 2007 às 18:33)

Apesar do céu limpo da parte da tarde, a temperatura não subiu muito.

Extremos do dia: -2,7ºC / 5,7ºC

Por agora: 3,0ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Fil (31 Dez 2007 às 19:09)

E assim foi o último dia de 2007 em minha casa: mínima de -0,5ºC e máxima de 5,0ºC com céu limpo o dia todo. Neste momento tenho 2,3ºC, 78% e 1028 hPa.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Dez 2007 às 19:21)

Feliz Ano Novo!

Por aqui a estação já indica chuva!

Pressão: 1025.8 Hpa
Temperatura: 11.1ºC
Humidade: 78%
Win Chill: 11.1ºC
Dew Point: 7.4ºC
Vento: Fraco SE/E
Precipitação: 0 mm

Lá vou eu ver como os Lisboetas recebem o novo ano! Na minha terra ja deve estar tudo á volta da fogueira! Saudade!


----------



## Luis França (31 Dez 2007 às 19:31)

Ora bem, estou pelas serras de Montejunto com 5.4ºC e pressão 1024 hpa, tudo encoberto a Oeste e sinto humidade fria no ar.
Uma fotografia de despedida de 2007.


----------



## João Soares (31 Dez 2007 às 21:18)

Hoje aqui esta uma noite fria de *7,2ºC*, mas ja teve *6,6ºC* que era quase a minima do dia


----------



## Gilmet (31 Dez 2007 às 21:54)

Boa noite, este é o meu ultimo post de 2007...
Só quero desejar a todos excelentes entradas e que no próximo ano se realizem todos os vossos desejos... e acima de tudo que caia muita neve!
Não sei bem qual é a temperatura por aqui mas deve rondar os 7ºC

Até para o ano!!


----------

